# Getting 911 correct - simple question



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

Ban him!!!

Send this to Conspiracy forum!!!!!!!


WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!



Oh wait, it is just a question about the actual Pentagon footage from 911....

How do I spin that to get this topic deleted/moved????


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 22, 2017)

Those are the two cells in your brain that have just accidentally collided.


----------



## easyt65 (Dec 22, 2017)

'Conspiracy Theory' fodder, not 'Politics'.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN
CENSOR CENSOR CENSOR CENSOR


The noises from Zionism today are truly

UnAmerican


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



Well, considering that you only have 3 frames of video and it jumps around quite quickly, it's hard to say what that could have been. 

However.................we know from the aftermath and subsequent clean up that it was a passenger jet.


----------



## g5000 (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???


A building full of ten thousand military experts who were all tricked into believing a missile was an airplane.

Yeah, okay.  Just how deep does your tard go?


----------



## g5000 (Dec 22, 2017)

GENERAL: Holy shit! We've just been hit by a passenger jet!

SERGEANT: Looked like a flock of birds to me.

LIEUTENANT: I could have sworn it was a Mazda.

COLONEL: I thought Jones blew up the microwave by forgetting the spoon in his Tupperware again.

LADEXTER: It was a missile!

ALL: Well, LaDexter's the expert, so he must be right!


----------



## g5000 (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????


I'm not angry.  I have nothing but pity for the mentally handicapped like  yourself.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2017)

Several things that the conspiracy theory idiots don't know about the Pentagon.

The airspace around DC is HIGHLY protected and watched.  If it was a cruise missile, it would have had to come from somewhere outside of the US, and we would have detected it  on radar long before it impacted the Pentagon. 

If you want to say it was shoulder fired, fine, but a single shoulder fired missile wouldn't make that large an explosion. 

It was a passenger jet.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???




Did we land on the moon?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 22, 2017)

Hmmmmmm.      Good question. 

Is Ladexter crazy or batshit fucking crazy?

Let the voting begin.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Dec 22, 2017)

*Please stop whining. No one is forcing you to post here.*

*Moved to Conspiracy.*


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm surprised it took this long to get moved to Conspiracy.

The OP is trying to bait people into his b.s.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> Well, considering that you only have 3 frames of video and it jumps around quite quickly, it's hard to say what that could have been.
> 
> However.................we know from the aftermath and subsequent clean up that it was a passenger jet





Load of shit from another treasonous SUB.

A 757 cannot go 500 mph at ground level.  It needs less atmospheric pressure higher up to get to that speed.

The 757's nose was 8 feet off the ground.... WHERE DOES THAT PUT THE ENGINES???

A: in the ground

There was no plane debris at all, but Zionists later Photoshopped some in there, as they did with Shanksville.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> If it was a cruise missile, it would have had to come from somewhere outside of the US





No, it came from a CIA plane that flew low over the Pentagon Golf Course.

Nice try.


If there were SO MANY VIDEOS of this, why did the W Administration and the Israeli owned "US" media censor them?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 22, 2017)

They found landing gear at the site.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

g5000 said:


> GENERAL: Holy shit! We've just been hit by a passenger jet!
> 
> SERGEANT: Looked like a flock of birds to me.
> 
> ...






Zionists always laugh when Americans are murdered by Zionists...


Report: Netanyahu says 9/11 terror attacks good for Israel


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

PredFan said:


> They found landing gear at the site.





Zionist LIARS covering it up said they found something and your SUB HUMAN BIRDBRAIN parroted that.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, considering that you only have 3 frames of video and it jumps around quite quickly, it's hard to say what that could have been.
> ...



Do you understand how gravity works?  The aircraft dove from cruising altitude down to the Pentagon.  

And, they found landing gear inside the building.  Try again.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> The aircraft dove from cruising altitude down to the Pentagon





No, the missile initially "dove" when the CIA plane over the Pentagon Golf Course launched it....


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> they found landing gear inside the building





The only thing that PARROTING has ever proven is that the individual doing the PARROTING has a BIRDBRAIN.


"They" lied about everything....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The aircraft dove from cruising altitude down to the Pentagon
> ...



You know, when I went skydiving, we hit about 120 to 140 mph in a tandem skydive from 15,000 feet.  And that was without jet assistance.   Gravity will help a lot with speed, especially when the plane is going from 35,000 ft (cruising altitude) down to the level of the Pentagon.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

You are pathetic.

So, the nose of the "757" made THIS HOLE???

LOL!!!!!


----------



## Two Thumbs (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



if you look at the cone to the far right, you can see the shape of a plane.

if it was a missal, thee would be flames coming out the back and be much smaller.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > They found landing gear at the site.
> ...



I saw the photos of the landing gear.
There was a thread on it here in this board a while back. Everyone saw it. I suppose the Zionists planted them? Maybe attached full sized landing gear to a cruise missile?


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> if it was a* missal*,





Good grief!!!!


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

PredFan said:


> I saw the (PHOTO-SHOPPED) photos of the landing gear.



and your beaked birdbrain went BAWK BAWK BAWK




PredFan said:


> I suppose the Zionists planted them?




in the photo, dumbshit....


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Dec 22, 2017)

This is one of the great failings of our society over the last several decades.  When I was a kid, most of the severely mentally ill got the help they needed, and those few who didn't just railed away on the street corner where everybody just ignored them.

The severely mentally ill of today are not only failing to receive the help they need, but the Internet has reinvorced their psychosis.  It is now a shared phenomenon where the very worst off are now free to roam the interest and rant away at will.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

Mental illness mostly starts by going to a church and learning never to question anything....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, considering that you only have 3 frames of video and it jumps around quite quickly, it's hard to say what that could have been.
> ...


All lies.

Sorry long debunked and proven false like of the BS you have spewed and been schooled on


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Mental illness mostly starts by going to a church and learning never to question anything....


Which is precisely what you do never questioning the idiots who program your pea brain with conspiracy theory


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a cruise missile, it would have had to come from somewhere outside of the US
> ...


No one censored them.

The evidence proves you wrong.

757 wreckage was found and your claim it was photoshopped or planted cannot be substantiated


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 22, 2017)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No one censored them.




Really??

Why haven't the American people seen them?


2/3rds of Americans have never seen any Pentagon 911 video....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No one censored them.
> ...


Yes they have


----------



## PredFan (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the photos of the landing gear.
> ...



I’m pretty sure it’s against the rules to edit someone’s post to say what it didn’t say. Btw, in that last picture, it looks like a pretty big hole.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No one censored them.
> ...



Because they aren’t interested. Anyone who is interested can see them. Like you or me.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 22, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> You are pathetic.
> 
> So, the nose of the "757" made THIS HOLE???
> 
> LOL!!!!!





LaDexter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the (PHOTO-SHOPPED) photos of the landing gear.
> ...



You know, it's kinda fun to watch you disprove your own stuff.  In the top quoted post, you asked if it would be possible for a large aircraft to leave such a small hole.  Only thing is, you showed only a portion of the wreck site, because the hole that is in your first post was in the second ring from the outside of the Pentagon.

In your second post that I quoted, you showed an aerial picture, which clearly shows that the entire outside ring where the plane impacted was destroyed, with a hole being on the second ring.

Yeah, the hole in your first post that I quoted was kinda small, but that is because it already went through an entire ring of the Pentagon.  Ever been there?  I have, and I can tell you that those rings around the outside are actually pretty large.  They are about 4 stores tall and are about the width of a highway.

And, like I said, from your aerial photo, most of the impact appears to have been taken up by the outer ring.


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 23, 2017)

PredFan said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...






This is the hole.  Is it big enough for a 757?

NOT EVEN CLOSE....


----------



## LaDexter (Dec 23, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> you showed an aerial picture, which clearly shows that the entire outside ring where the plane impacted was destroyed, with a hole being on the second ring.





What is shows is NO PLANE DEBRIS, proving that Zionist Traitors Photo-Shopped those photos to splice in "plane debris" that was never there.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 23, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



No liar, this is the hole:



 
Plenty big enough. You just outed yourself as a lunatic liar.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 23, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > you showed an aerial picture, which clearly shows that the entire outside ring where the plane impacted was destroyed, with a hole being on the second ring.
> ...



The plane debris, such as it was, was buried under the several tons of concrete that the outer ring was made of.  You're an idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 23, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



That is not the hole stupid.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



A 757. As demonstrated by the plane wreckage consistent with an AMerican Airlines 757 being found around and in the building, along with the bodies of passengers from that 757, plus the black boxes from that 757 found in the Pentagon wreckage.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 26, 2017)

PredFan said:


> They found landing gear at the site.


They must have strapped it to their shoulder held missile before launching it.   Lol
I don’t understand how crazy theoretical lies like this can fool so many people.  It is sad, really


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

Skylar said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???
> ...


The skill it would take to fly a plane as close to the ground as the vidio shows would be tremendous for a cesna. I can not immagine trying it with a 747. While I am a pilot, I am not near as skilled as my uncle who was a fighter pilot in nam. I will show him the vidio and see what he sais. My prediction is, he will say impoossable. That is an angle I have never seen  on an approach.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

Two Thumbs said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???
> ...


You have crazy good eyes, I watched several times and could not find the plane or what ever it is, till told where to look.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



They crashed the plane. It doesn't take that much skill to crash the plane. 

And I'll go with the wreckage, the overwhelming majority of eye witness testimony (the plane flew over an interstate in the middle of rush hour traffic), the plane parts consistent with an American Airlines 757, the bodies, the black box, and Occam's Razor over "what you predict your uncle will say".


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

depotoo said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > They found landing gear at the site.
> ...



Some people want ludicrously complicated, fantastically elaborate explanations over simpler ones.

The conspiracy is completely unnecessary. Why bother with a cruise missile when you can just crash the plane into the building? You wouldn't have to plant all the wreckage, fake the radar records, pay off or threaten all the first responders, fake every autopsy, fake all the eye witness testimony, fake all the plane parts perfectly consistent with an American Airlines 757, fake the investigation, fake the ASCE engineering report, fake the 911 report, or dispose of the plane and passengers elsewhere.
*
All you have to do is crash the plane.* 

As conspiracies go, the 'it was a missile' is a profoundly stupid one. As its an awful, awful explanation of events that is wildly complicated, contradicted by overwhelming evidence, and completely unnecessary.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

Skylar said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


It takes a shit load of skill to get that plane that close to the ground  and then maintain  that angle of entry. If you know any thing about flying planes you would know this. I can not even attain that angle with a cesna which is tiny. Another problem is look at the highest point of the plane in the vidio. It is barely over that trafic cone. A 747 is a little over 64 feet from landing gear to the tip of the rudder. This vidio does not jive with the dininsions of the plane.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 26, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????




the video shows nothing.      BUT----it does look like what I saw on the morning of 9-11-01----
I was watching the first tower------BIG BILLOWS OF WHITE SMOKE.------then ---maybe
45 minutes later   (??? not sure--I did not time it)    A GIANT *FLASH * upon the second
tower.        It the anchor on TV did not announce ----"a plane has hit the second tower"
I would have had no idea that the BIG FLASH was a plane


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...



It came in at a steep angle and hit the ground just in front of the building Every plane that collides with the ground is 'barely over a traffic cone' before impact.

Your conspiracy is simply foolish. As it adds layers and layers and layers of complication unnecessarily. Your 'missile' theory would have to have a massive conspiracy cover up, dozens of faked witnesses, bought off or threatened first responders, planted wreckage with no one noticing, faked photos, faked radar records, a faked black box, faked bodies, faked autopsies, faked investigations, faked engineering reports, and a faked 911 report. Plus, since the plane was hijacked they'd have to dispose of the plane, fake the deaths of everyone on the plane or dispose of their bodies.

All with perfect secrecy for over 15 years? We couldn't keep our nuclear secrets for 5. But this stupidly complicated, wildly elaborate, insanely complex conspiracy that happened in broad daylight is kept in perfect secrecy for a decade and a half?

I have a much simpler explanation that matches the evidence: *The plane was crashed into the pentagon.*


----------



## Camp (Dec 26, 2017)

Why can't conspiracy theory folks spell? By the way, for the OP, 911 refers to an emergency phone number. 9/11 is the proper way to refer to the terrorist attacks that occurred on that date.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

Skylar said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Not according to that vidio. Either that was not the real vidio or that was not a 747.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



The impact was just before the wall. And the video doesn't show the angle of descent, as the plane is moving so fast it is never in frame. 

Again, your conspiracy is just an awful, awful explanation, contradicted by overwhelming evidence, and is completely unnecessary.

As crashing the plane into the building is simpler and matches the evidence perfectly.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

Skylar said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You can see the plane or what ever it was in that video. Took me a while to see it but watch the far right cone. The video does not jive with the story period. Not that I realy care, what the hel can we do about it if it was a conspiracy?


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...




The plane isn't visible in the video because the frame rate is far too slow.  You can't see the 'missile' either. The latter because there's simply no evidence of it. The video is inconclusive. It doesn't contain enough information, by itself, to determine what hit the pentagon.

The plane debris, overwhelming majority of eye witness accounts, engine parts, black box, radar records, bodies of folks on the flight recovered from the pentagon, autopsies, crash investigations, engineering reports and the 911 report *provide us with more than enough evidence to determine what hit the pentagon.
*
An American Airlines 757.

So you ignore it all. A rational person wouldn't. Your conspiracy is simply a terrible explanation, backed by nothing and contradicted by overlapping, compelling evidence.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

Skylar said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Then why the hell do I see it? Watch close it is there. Get some glasses or some thing. You are arguing about some thing evidently you can not see. Find a young person to watch it for you, thats what I do when I can not hear some thing. See the damn thing then discuss it.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



I've watched the video. Its inconclusive. The frame rate is single digit a second. Neither the plane nor your imagined 'missile' is in the video.

Meanwhile, the *actual* evidence, radar records, plane debris, bodies from passengers, overwhelming majority of eye witness accounts, autopsies, investigations, engineering reports and black boxes.......all demonstrate it was an American Airlines 757.

Your explanation can't explain any of that. It must ignore it, folding the mountains of contradictory evidence into an even more silly, more elaborate conspiracy. 

The missile theory is quite simply awful.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 26, 2017)

Skylar said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Funny I saw a sniper in a tree once many years ago.  I said hey Karsh you see that sniper in the tree. He said there ain't no sniper in that three. I said five branches on the right. He sais "I don't see him." So I lifted my rifle, pointed and squeezed. When the sniper fell out of the tree and hit the ground I said " DO you see that fucker now.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



And I like a really good smoked gouda. But neither of our statements make that video conclusive. It doesn't show a plane or a missile. The frame rate is simply too low.

You're ignoring overwhelming evidence.....all the black boxes, eye witness accounts, engineering reports, engine parts, landing gear, plane debris, bodies of passengers in the pentagon, autopsies, radar records, and investigations. 

Why would I or any other rational person ignore what you are?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2017)

Given the amount of 757 debris.....I'm going to guess....757


----------



## Skylar (Dec 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Given the amount of 757 debris.....I'm going to guess....757



Yeah, but you'd be acknowledging the overwhelming evidence. That's not what conspiracy theorists do. They instead ignore it. Willful ignorance is the tent pole around which conspiracies are built.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 26, 2017)

You know, the aerial photo shows the entire outer ring destroyed where the plane hit, with another hole in the second ring. 

The Pentagon is a building that is made of reinforced concrete, and it stands 4 stories tall.  I challenge ANY of these conspiracy theorists to show what kind of shoulder fired missile is capable of doing that kind of damage?

Matter of fact, I don't really think that just one Tomahawk would do the amount of damage that was done to the outer ring.  Would probably take more like two or three, and there would be separate impacts on each missile. 

No.  It wasn't a missile, it was an aircraft.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2017)

All those body parts and luggage from Flight 77

Can't fit those on a cruise missile


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> You are pathetic.
> 
> So, the nose of the "757" made THIS HOLE???
> 
> LOL!!!!!


Ever see the diameter of a cruise missile?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 26, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > You are pathetic.
> ...



A Tomahawk wouldn't make that kind of a hole, even if it didn't explode on impact.  Why?  Because the hole in this picture is several feet across.  The dimensions on a Tomahawk?  They are only about 20 inches across.

Tomahawk (missile)
*Tomahawk*
Length Without booster: 18 ft 3 in (5.56 m) With booster: 20 ft 6 in (6.25 m)
Diameter 20.4 in (0.52 m)


----------



## ranfunck (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 27, 2017)

ABikerSailor said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



That is the problem with nut job Truthers

They will point out a hole and claim it is a foot wider than a 757 and then immediately claim that a 20 inch cruise missile made the hole


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???


It's a Jew blowing his huge Jew schnoz.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???
> ...


Now you're getting it...


----------



## Indeependent (Dec 27, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


I confess...it was me and my Jew schnoz.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 27, 2017)

Indeependent said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Indeependent said:
> ...


We'll do us all a favor and clip the logs of hair...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????



Because they hate you exposing the truth how their government lies to them everyday and is insecure about the truth they have been brainwashed and lied to their whole lives by their corrupt school system in denial they have been brainwashed into think this is a country of the people,for the people,and by the people.they are too scared to think outside the box and come to grips with pesky facts that both parties are corrupt and washington has nothing but criminals and murderers running our country too insecure and afraid to look at pesky facts how our government murders innocent civilains in their own country everyday. so since the truth scares them,all they can do is insult in defeat knowing they cant address the evidence that there is no proof a plane hit it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2017)

LaDexter said:


> BAN BAN BAN BAN BAN
> CENSOR CENSOR CENSOR CENSOR
> 
> 
> ...



americams are so much afraid of the truth and in denial mode so much most message boards run by the sheep ban you in a heartbeat when you post pesky facts like this. the sheep mods here try and make it look like this site is different -with their your voice counts bullshit they advertise,so instead of banning you like most message boards do,they dismiss it by putting it in the conspiracy section where only paid shills and trolls like moonglow post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2017)

theDoctorisIn said:


> *Please stop whining. No one is forcing you to post here.*
> 
> *Moved to Conspiracy.*



yeah but he is asking you all to stop cowardly evading facts like this one in the OP that there is no proof that a jet airliner hit it with this obvious coverup seen in this video.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 27, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> ...


Much like you personally the video produces or shows no truth.

You have no evidence to support your claims you only have hyperbole.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 27, 2017)

Still ANOTHER fart from the nazi agent paid shill ^who not only believes in magic bullets that oswald shot JFK,but is so desperate for attention he TALKS TO HIMSELF thinking i read his retarded lies and ramblings.comedy gold.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 27, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Still ANOTHER fart from the nazi agent paid shill ^who not only believes in magic bullets that oswald shot JFK,but is so desperate for attention he TALKS TO HIMSELF thinking i read his retarded lies and ramblings.comedy gold.


The fact that you always respond proves you read them all.


----------



## depotoo (Dec 27, 2017)

There has to be a sickness associated with denial of the facts as they are.  Sad for the families that lost their loved ones to have to see such sickness in others denying their loss.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 28, 2017)

depotoo said:


> There has to be a sickness associated with denial of the facts as they are.  Sad for the families that lost their loved ones to have to see such sickness in others denying their loss.



It goes beyond that in the level of depravation of conspiracy theorists

The families of Flight 77 buried what remains were left of their loved ones. They cherish that gravesite

9-11 Truthers mock them and tell them they are morons for believing those are really the remains of their loved ones.....based on ZERO evidence


----------



## Skylar (Dec 28, 2017)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> ...



The video is inconclusive. The frame rate is too slow. It doesn't show a 'missile'. It doesn't show a plane. 

*All the OTHER evidence is far more conclusive. *The plane parts, the wreckage from an American Airlines jet, the engine parts consistent with not simply a 757 but the exact variant of the 757 used by American airlines, the radar records, the bodies of passengers from an American Airlines flight found, the autopsies, the NTSB investigation, the engineering reports, the first reponders, the overwhelming majority of eye witness accounts.

*You lack the courage to address the evidence, to assimilate it, to deal with it. *So you create fantasies that you are more comfortable with.

I'm strong enough to handle the truth and deal with the evidence. That's how we're different.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2018)

depotoo said:


> There has to be a sickness associated with denial of the facts as they are.  Sad for the families that lost their loved ones to have to see such sickness in others denying their loss.



that is a perfect description of yourself down to a tee yes it IS  a sickness you have associated with denial of facts you cant refute,we all know that about you,no need to advertise it.

yes you ARE indeed  in denial of facts the way you same as all Bush dupes and paid shills going to hell like agent say it and the NAZI paid shill of Langley rightwinger and others ,always cowardly run off with your tail between your legs everytime you are cornered and backed up against the wall by these pesky facts in these three videos it was a joint CIA/mossad operation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> 'Conspiracy Theory' fodder, not 'Politics'.


you mean the unproven conspiracy theory  fodder of 19 muslims being behind the attacks? THAT conspiracy theory fodder?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????



they indeed are getting angry knowing they are backed up against the wall with no answers just the same old babble of you have not proven anything instead of addressing the OP.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???
> ...



you mean the planted fake evidence you call as being a passenger jet? comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, considering that you only have 3 frames of video and it jumps around quite quickly, it's hard to say what that could have been.
> ...



yep you exposed the lying paid shill as he is.well done.this stupid fuck actually thought he could brainwash you and me into thinking that a 757 can fly 500 mph at ground level.

this shill has think we have done no research that many expert pilots have said that a jet airliner could never do those impossible feats,that the people in the air traffic center all thought it was a fighter jet because only a FIGHER JET could have done all those manevuers.


these paid trolls kill me they way they try and brainwash us with their lies. and BS.well done you took him to school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 3, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > If it was a cruise missile, it would have had to come from somewhere outside of the US
> ...



these trolls ignore how the pentagon has hundreds of cameras there that would pick up the airliner on film so there is no way there would be this flimsy evidence they show since as proof that an airliner hit it. they use that because as you took him to school on so well,they censor it like the nazis they are.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


 Paid shills, huh? Ah, th old conspiracy axiom. Anyone who doesn’t ape your conspiracy becomes part of it. If we don’t ignore the overwhelming evidence you do, we must be part of the conspiracy.

I have a much simpler explanation: the evidence is that it was a plane. The debris, the overwhelming majority of the eye witnesses, the autopsies, the radar records, the engine parts, engineering reports, black boxes......it all overwhelmingly supports a plane hitting the pentagon.

Your conspiracy is an overly complicated, stupidly elaborate explanation thay doesn’t match the facts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


You ignore how these were security cameras. Many of them inside and the rest were not oriented towards the sky. Nor were they designed to take pictures of fast moving objects but instead of slow moving pictures.

No boy they would not have picked up the plane or an imaginary missile.

The evidence and facts defeats you every time.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Yes a plane can fly that fast at ground level.

Far more expert pilots know the plane could do what it did and your so called experts are shills like you.

You have been schooled.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



You have no evidence it was planted


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> ...


It's you getting angry over your never ending humiliation


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


So how did that work?

Some guys in a truck drove around throwing out airplane parts while the entire world watched?


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 4, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


Where are those cameras and where are they focused?

Any camera would be situated to pick up intruders trying to penetrate the perimeter. They would not pick up an aircraft going at 500 mph until the last instant


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 5, 2018)

Just think this board would have half the people on it if half of them were not getting paid. We do research we know what the fuck is going on a plane can not fly at 500 miles hr. as far as the parts go what fucking parts LOL fuck off


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 5, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Just think this board would have half the people on it if half of them were not getting paid. We do research we know what the fuck is going on a plane can not fly at 500 miles hr. as far as the parts go what fucking parts LOL fuck off


Your research is a failure. Many planes can fly that fast including the airliner which hit the pentagon.

No one is getting paid to be here and that tired cliche is just immaturity from conspiracy fools who lose every argument like LARAM does.


----------



## fncceo (Jan 5, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



Oh ... for frak’s sake.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 5, 2018)

ranfunck said:


>


Fictional you tube videos are not evidence.

There was nothing impossible about what the plane did.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 5, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Just think this board would have half the people on it if half of them were not getting paid. We do research we know what the fuck is going on a plane can not fly at 500 miles hr. as far as the parts go what fucking parts LOL fuck off



Really?  Because the website for Boeing says that their aircraft can cruise at about 533 mph.  Approach speed is only 124 mph, but that is because the plane has to slow down to land.

http://www.b757.info/boeing-757-200-specifications/


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 5, 2018)

link to any air liner that can fly 500 at ground level.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 5, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> link to any air liner that can fly 500 at ground level.



Um...............dude....................hate to tell you, but the reason they are slow when taking off is because they have to overcome gravity and inertia in climbing to their cruising altitude.  The reason they slow down when landing to around 124 mph, is because they don't want any more inertia than they need to land the plane, and the landing strip is kinda limited in length.

However.......................If they are diving down from 30,000 feet, they will have enough help from gravity to make sure they stay at a high speed.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 5, 2018)

You guys are ether paid shills or some of the stupidest mother fuckers on the planet take your pick


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> link to any air liner that can fly 500 at ground level.


It's easy when you have no intention of landing safely


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 5, 2018)

No link fail


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 5, 2018)

Pentagon is a big target

Not hard to hit at any speed


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 5, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> link to any air liner that can fly 500 at ground level.


Already done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> link to any air liner that can fly 500 at ground level.



Notice how they do this- when they know they are getting their ass handed to them on a platter?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> You are pathetic.
> 
> So, the nose of the "757" made THIS HOLE???
> 
> LOL!!!!!



how pathetic they are indeed wit their unproven theory a 757 did that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > they found landing gear inside the building
> ...



 a fact they cant handle obviiously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > I saw the (PHOTO-SHOPPED) photos of the landing gear.
> ...



excellent job taking them to school,they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are  after you showed them this pic that there is NO EVIDENCE of an airliner there.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 6, 2018)

Flight 93 when it crashed in PA was going 580 miles per hour.

Flight 93 - Facts & Summary - HISTORY.com

At 9:57 the passengers and crew aboard Flight 93 began their counterattack, as recorded by the cockpit voice recorder. In response, the hijacker piloting the plane began to roll the aircraft, pitching it up and down to throw the charging passengers off balance. Worried that the passengers would soon break through to the cockpit, the hijackers made the decision to crash the plane before reaching their final destination. At 10:02 a voice was recorded saying, “Yes, put it in it, and pull it down.” Several other voices chanted “Allah is great” as the plane’s controls were turned hard to the right. *The airplane then rolled onto its back and plowed into an empty field in Shanksville, Pennsylvania, at 580 miles per hour. *Flight 93’s intended target is not known, but it is belived that the hijackers were targeting the White House, the U.S. Capitol, the Camp David presidential retreat in Maryland or several nuclear power plants along the Eastern seaboard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Mental illness mostly starts by going to a church and learning never to question anything....



exactly and mentail illness also comes with believing everything the media and government tell you without question no matter how absurd their explanations are like the magic bullet theory of the warren commission that incredibly there are american sheep on here who STILL believe in magic bullets that stop in mid air.talk about mental illness.


these psychologists  agree with the Bush dupes,they have metal illness not accepting that it was an inside job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > You are pathetic.
> ...




these psychologists explain your mental illness you have that you live in this fantasyland that 19 muslims were behind the attacks mental man.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > you showed an aerial picture, which clearly shows that the entire outside ring where the plane impacted was destroyed, with a hole being on the second ring.
> ...



a fact he obviously cant come to grips with.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

PredFan said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


a HOLE with no plane debris,as always you prove what a moron you are.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...




sir you are making wayyyyyyy too much sense for these psychotic lunatic mental nutcases to understand or comprehend,

dont waste your breath on talking to your Uncle about it,they have no interest in hearing what an EXPERT PILOT says who tells them it is impossible for a 757 to do all that stuff they say it did ,only what the corrupt government and lamestream media tell them is all that matters.



these paid shills sure get alot of money for their constant ass beatings they get here all the time on this subject from intelligent people such as yourself.they sure get a paid a lot for their constant ass beatings they suffer from people like you and me,they would not come back form these ass beatings they suffer for FREE so they demand pay raises from their handlers who glady give it to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



these pathetic trolls ignore pesky facts the pentagon has hundreds of cameras in the building  and would easily have picked it up on film and ignore as well how the FBI ILLEGALLY confiscated film from the gas station across from the pentagon,


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 6, 2018)

Post 114 links to an article that says the plane that crashed in PA on 9/11 impacted the ground at 580 miles per hour.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > link to any air liner that can fly 500 at ground level.
> ...


No.

You are projecting it is you lying when being crushed and humiliated as you do in all threads


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



one troll right now is posting a laughing smiley knowing he cant cant counter that pesky fact.the truth hurts so they can only post smileys in defeat.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 6, 2018)

best part is, you can't prove your assumption is right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> best part is, you can't prove your assumption is right.



assumption my ass what a troll

coming from a troll who believes in magic bullets that oswald shot kennedy, of course would say something retarded like that of course since only retards as you in the OP of course,believe in magic bullets and that there are not many cameras that  are outside the building as wel.grasoing at straws as always.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 6, 2018)

like I said, you can't prove jack


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 6, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Post 114 links to an article that says the plane that crashed in PA on 9/11 impacted the ground at 580 miles per hour.


A cesna takes a 30 degree approach on landing and landing speed is 30 to 60 knotts. This 747 would have had to come in at 1 to 5 degree approach at 500 miles per hour, sorry it can not happen. The PA flight wnet head long into the ground at a high rate of speed it did not manage a 1 to 5 degree approach and remain steady at that appraoch for over a mile. Good fucking luck accomplishing that. There are flight similators out there if you can do it I will kiss your ass!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



That’s one one of the interior rings, not where the plane entered the building.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


There was 757 debris and body parts recovered throughout the site


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2018)

Skylar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Yet, they claim a 20 inch cruise missile could have made that hole


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Post 114 links to an article that says the plane that crashed in PA on 9/11 impacted the ground at 580 miles per hour.
> ...


It was not a 747,
it was a 757 which is completely different.

Yes it can happen and the specifications on the plane from boeing prove absolutely it can happen.

Kiss away boy you lost.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Only an idiot would believe that the Pentagon was hit by a 757....Lloyde England, (the cab driver whose taxi that showed the front windshield busted but no damage to the hood) admitted when he thought that he wasn't being recorded that this thing was bigger than all of us.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Wrong.

The evidence proves conclusively it was hit by a 757.

You have no evidence to the contrary and even such a quote as you reference proves.................nothing.

BTW there is no such thing as a shill.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 6, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





ROTFLMAO!!!!!! The Pentagon could only produce those few frames??? The FBI confiscated all the cameras from businesses as "evidence" but never released the footage? HOLY shit, how fucking stupid are you????


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 6, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> You are pathetic.
> 
> So, the nose of the "757" made THIS HOLE???
> 
> LOL!!!!!


Interesting, where are the wings and engines?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




You are quite the liar.

and the only stupid one here.l

They have been available to anyone who wishes to see them for some time now.

Evidence evidence evidence YOU HAVE NONE.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 6, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The time and date stamp leads me to believe this is fake.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Post 114 links to an article that says the plane that crashed in PA on 9/11 impacted the ground at 580 miles per hour.
> ...



If I'm not concerned with landing, I would be able to do it.  Why do planes slow down?  Because they have lots of inertia and momentum, but have a limited amount of runway to stop in.   If you aren't concerned with landing, you don't have to slow down.   And yeah, 580 mph is how fast the plane in PA was going when it impacted.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


The Pentagon is a huge target
Not hard to crash into, even at 580 mph


----------



## PredFan (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...



Oh well, if a cab driver said it then it must be true.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 7, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > You are pathetic.
> ...



That isn’t the crash site.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


Look at the video and see the angle of approach, that is what is hard. The next question is why would one use that angle of appraoch. If it were me I would have used a 45 degree angle of approach and hit the building higher for more destruction. Look up the diminsions of a 747 and tell me how easy it is to keep a plane of that size that close to the ground at 580mph with out hiting the ground. Good luck.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> You are pathetic.
> 
> So, the nose of the "757" made THIS HOLE???
> 
> LOL!!!!!


That was made by an engine from the plane and not the nose, as you well know.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


The terrorists could have used any angle of approach from 0 degrees to 90 degrees and still hit the huge target

All they needed to do was maintain an altitude parallel to the ground and maintain it. They can steer into the target at any point they choose
Not hard


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 7, 2018)

PredFan said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


Even the outer ring shows no damage from wings or engines.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Really?

Outer ring looks pretty messed up
Wings are not structural enough to pass through masonry construction like they did on WTC


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Actually, the car damage is more damning than anything Lloyde England tried not to say. I mean this huge light pole falls on the cab but does no body damage? What are the odds. eh?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




People seem to believe that passenger jets have the same maneuvering skills of a fighter jet when it's really just a bus with wings. The  naysayers want us to believe that an amatuer pilot with questionable flying skills could fly a 757 in an 8,000 foot descending 270 degree corkscrew turn and fly a foot off of the ground and create a hole that doesn't fit the dimensions of said 757....so move along you "whack-jobs"......nothing to see here because gubermint would never, EVER lie!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Ever flown an actual aircraft?  Ever flown an actual simulator?  I have done both, flown a Cessna small aircraft, and was allowed to spend time in the simulators for the FA-18 at Cecil Field when I was stationed with VFA-131.  Some of the pilots would sneak me in on occasion. 

It's not the flying that is hard.  It is the landing that is the hard part.  And, those terrorists who hijacked the aircraft had already spent a couple of months training to fly those jets.  Funny thing though, they never spent any time learning how to land.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




And you do know technology to take over a plane and bypass the pilot has been around  since the late 1970's?  BTW, Pilots for 9/11 Truth begs to differ as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


An amateur pilot has a target the size of the Pentagon
I could hit it with ten minutes practice

Holes do not match the size of the object that hit it. There is a blow out effect


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Are you saying there has been tech since the 70's that can hijack an aircraft?  Silly terrorists have been using guns and box cutters, why didn't they get the memo?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...




Yet there was a computer and paper next to the hole that wasn't even disturbed. The fact that they have refused to show actual footage of the plane actually hitting the Pentagon when it is surrounded by cameras or released the cameras that were confiscated from businesses surrounding the Pentagon that would corroborate the official story speaks volumes to me.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Imagination
I love it when truthers make up their own proof

Nobody has footage of the plane hitting the Pentagon. They do have data tracking the plane from takeoff to impact


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




According to Field McConnell, who was a pilot and was former military? That has been the case and standard issue on Boeing planes and the installation of the device was on the down low. Those that put it in there didn't even know what it was for. So any hijacking of a Boeing plane that ended tragically was allowed to happen.

Funny fact about the whole "boxcutter knives" thing is that the combined budgets of the NSA, NORAD, CIA, Pentagon, etc, etc (as it pertains to national security) is well over one TRILLION dollars a year.....yet allegedly 19 hijackers armed with nothing but boxcutters directed by a CIA asset were able to buttfuck USA.INC on the world stage and made them look like total idiots. The most sophisticated penetration of US airspace of the most heavily defended country in the world were snorting coke with strippers while running up a huge bar tab but yet had the where-with-all able to overpower military combat trained pilots.

So inept was our air defense that they couldn't send fighter jets to escort them and when they finally did get the order to try and intercept them? They were sent wildly off course. We have Dick Cheney being warned about the incoming jet to the Pentagon and he gave stand-down orders to do nothing. What is so incredible about the Pentagon hit was that the very side that this incredible pilot crashed was trying to work on the mystery of the missing 2.3 trillion dollars Donald Rumsfeld said could not be accounted for the day before.......but I am sure that it's just a coincidence.

Luckily for us, the news anchors and pundits knew within minutes and or a few hours that this was the work of Osama bin Laden aka "Tim Osman" as a passport of one of the alleged terrorists fell literally into their laps.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




But yet they couldn't intercept the plane?  Show me the footage of the plane.......where are the wings?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 7, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Dude, that isnt the crash site.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



You know, someone brought it up further up the thread.  When the attack first happened, they were tracking and landing EVERY PLANE OVER US AIRSPACE.  How do I know this?  Because all the applicants who were supposed to go to boot camp that day were sent back home, as were all the other applicants that came into the MEPS.  We had to wait for the recruiters to come and pick their people up, and then we were sent home as well. 

By the way................ever heard of this nifty little thing called radar and IFF?  Hint:  It's how they track aircraft over the US and keep track of where they are.  

Now.............my question is.................if they tracked that aircraft from where it took off to the Pentagon, how did the terrorists get a false track generated in the airport towers?  

As far as going and shooting the plane down?  I'm sure they thought of that, but it would look REALLY BAD for a US military aircraft to shoot down a plane of civilians just to take out a couple of terrorists. 

Besides.....................there's also the little problem of debris falling over populated areas.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 7, 2018)

This is the crash site.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Intercept with what?
The plane was tracked from takeoff to impact on radar.

Wings were stripped off on impact with a masonry building. You think wings will cut through bricks?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 7, 2018)

There are a few questions the 911 Truthers cannot answer. They will argue all day about how it couldn’t have happened the way the government said but they cannot offer any explanation of what did happen, at least not without easily debunked nonsense.

1. Why would the government do all of that when there were less complicated options?

2. How did the government lay out tons of explosives and miles of wiring to drop the towers without any of the thousands of employees and building security seeing them do it?

3. Where was the missile launched from and how did they keep that quiet?

4. What happened to the plane that “didn’t” hit the pentagon and where are those passengers?

5. Why didn’t Osama Bin Laden out our government?

6. How did the government keep the civilian air traffic controllers quiet?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yep.  Lightweight aluminum has very little chance when it goes up against reinforced concrete, which is what the Pentagon is made from.

The Pentagon - Wikipedia

*Instead, the Pentagon was built as a reinforced concrete structure, using 680,000 tons of sand dredged from the Potomac River, and a lagoon was created beneath the Pentagon's river entrance. To minimize steel usage, concrete ramps were built rather than installing elevators*.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




But yet when Payne Stewart's plane lost cabin pressure and they lost contact with the plane? In 15 fighter jets were sent and escorted the plane to prevent it from crashing into a populated area. I believed the official bullshit story for over 10 years and defended it. I marginalized, demonized, shamed and criticized those that didn't. I would personally apologize to every single one of them if I could find them. You believe the official story......so whom am I to criticize you (since you are not being a jerk) when I believed it myself for so long and defended it ad naseum?  There were a litany of reasons that our controllers needed this. Everything from the goals of PNAC to the destruction of evidence and investigations into money laundering much like the Libor scandal, ten year securities of Russian assets that were illegally obtained that could not have passed the sniff test of the Security and Exchange Commission when the ruble was intentionally crashed in 1991......the psy-op of making people fine with being under constant surveillance because the apparatus to spy on every single American's data was put in place before 9/11/01 and the PATRIOT Act was written before this event as well.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



So, where are the wings??????/ They should be laying down by the hole that was allegedly left by the impact..........wings are pretty damn big.........they should be whole as they should have been sheared off on impact......


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


LOL

Ripped to shreds


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Body parts from those on Flight 77 were recovered at the Pentagon crash sites

No need to discuss further


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Then there should be an ungodly amount of aluminum "shreds" surrounding the scene if that was the case. I, on the other hand, beg to differ...... because the way that plane wings are attached, it would have sheared them off in two distinct pieces. They are lightweight and due to the alleged speed of the plane hitting the Pentagon? It would have caused them to break off the plane like a twig....it's called "physics".


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Body parts from those on Flight 77 were recovered at the Pentagon crash sites
> 
> No need to discuss further




Got a link for that?????????


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You know, I've seen what happens to a car when it hits concrete at a high rate of speed.  They pancake into cubes, and parts go flying all over the place.   Imagine how much worse it would be for something made out of lightweight aluminum that is traveling 500 mph.  

Thank you for posting the pic.  It shows not only the wreckage from the plane, but how far it flew back from the building, because you can see the firefighters in the background. 

Hey Dale, you wanted to know where the wings were, well..........here's the pic that shows they shredded into a lot of pieces on impact.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Body parts from those on Flight 77 were recovered at the Pentagon crash sites
> ...



9-11 Research: Missing Bodies


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Wow, you could pick up those little pieces by hand..........


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Of course there are going to be little pieces.  Ever seen how many pieces a NASCAR racecar dissolves into when it hits the wall?  And that is only at around 200 mph.  The plane was estimated to impact at 500 mph. 

And yes, scientists can tell how fast something hits the ground, based on how it hit and what kind of damage was done.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 7, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




What confuses me is that landing gear is allegedly found in the wreckage all bent......so the terrorist pilot had a reflex and put down landing gear but yet no landscape interruption shows torn up grass? Freefall of a plane may reach 500 plus MPH but not a 270 degree corkscrew turn that has to correct it's self to fly mere inches off the ground cannot do that. I am going to go with the pilots for 9/11 truth that had to land planes. The descension of a plane starts a good thirty minutes before it ever reaches the airport landing strip. There is no way that a plane can handle the change in air pressure and maintain a steady course at that speed........which is why experienced pilots are speaking out.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


See all the pieces in the background?
Where did they come from?

Did guys in trucks drive around throwing out airplane pieces without anyone noticing?

Where did they get pieces with serial numbers from flight 77?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Except that no one including the official report made any such claims and no evidence of any kind proves it was anything other than a 757.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Dude, Why in the hell would a gas station have their cameras pointed at the pentagon or the sky? Their cameras were pointed at their places of business. You're *assuming* that for no particular reason.....a gas station would have its security camera pointed not at their gas pumps or at their merchandise inside the stores. But at a building across the freeway, or pointed uselessly into the sky.

Your explanation of events is, as always, stupidly complicated, wildly elaborate, and doesn't make a lick of sense.

The 'cruise missile' explanation is just awful. Again, why wouldn't they simply crash the plane? They clearly had no problem killing people. It would inflict horrific damage. And it wouldn't require your insanely complicated, horrendously improbable conspiracy cover up.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Cameras at the Pentagon would be focused for building security. Their purpose is to thwart anyone trying to illegally enter the building perimeter
They would not pick up an aircraft flying at 500 mph until the last instant


----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2018)

This is the part I never understood about the 'Truthers' (oh, the irony). *Why not simply crash the plane?*

They clearly had no problem crashing planes into buildings. So why the absurdly complicated conspiracy theory that would require an absurdly insane cover up involving everyone from the fire department to the pentagon to the ASCE to the FAA to the NTSB to the medical examiners to pretty much everyone stuck in traffic on I-10 that morning? With radar records to be forged, autopsies to be faked, a 757 to be disposed of, dozens of passengers and crew to be executed, dozens and dozens of witnesses to plant, plane parts to sneak in seconds after the impact, first responders to pay off, black boxes to forge (they found both), engineering reports to fake, NTSB investigations to fake, and on, and on, and on.

Or....._just crash the plane into the Pentagon.
_
The conspiracy version is just an awful, awful explanation. It doesn't make any sense. Its stupidly complicated and outlandishly elaborate. And its contradicted by overwhelming evidence.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

Skylar said:


> This is the part I never understood about the 'Truthers' (oh, the irony). *Why not simply crash the plane?*
> 
> They clearly had no problem crashing planes into buildings. So why the absurdly complicated conspiracy theory that would require an absurdly insane cover up involving everyone from the fire department to the pentagon to the ASCE to the FAA to the NTSB to the medical examiners to pretty much everyone stuck in traffic on I-10 that morning? With radar records to be forged, autopsies to be faked, a 757 to be disposed of, dozens of passengers and crew to be executed, dozens and dozens of witnesses to plant, plane parts to sneak in seconds after the impact, first responders to pay off, black boxes to forge (they found both), engineering reports to fake, NTSB investigations to fake, and on, and on, and on.
> 
> ...



The Truthers never really are able to provide a workable theory. They simply spend all their time poking holes in the official version.

Frankly, if the official version covered all the bases, dotted all the “I”s and crossed all the “t”s THEN I’d be suspicious myself. The fact that they cant answer some questions reflects more of real life and is exactly what one would expect of a completely honest investigation and assessment.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Payne Stewart's plane was traveling in a *straight line* in *empty airspace* with its *transponder on*. There was never a time that its location wasn't known. And it still took* 78 minutes* for the intercept with the intercept planes *already in the air*. 

Flight 77 was traveling in *a shifting, looping course* in one of the most *heavily trafficked air corridors in the world *with its *transponder off. 
*
That means between airports, it was ridiculously hard to track. It was changing course. It looped back on its own course, appearing to be returning to the airport it took off from. There were long stretches where they didn't know where flight 77 was. From the time the plane went off course to the time it impacted the pentagon was *47 minutes. 
*
With flight 77 having a more difficult course to track, traveling in heavily trafficked air corridors with its transponder off and slightly more than HALF the time....why would the only explanation for why Flight 77 wasn't intercepted to be a ludicrously complicated conspiracy?

Its overwhelmingly *probable* that they wouldn't have intercepted in time with the Payne Stewart intercept being used as our example.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Why would they have to have put the landing gear down for it to be bent? The landing gear, like the rest of the plane, hit the ground going 500 miles an hour. *Why wouldn't it be bent?
*
Your conspiracy explanation is, again, just stupid. Its an awful, awful explanation that doesn't make sense, is based on foolish assumptions backed by nothing, and ignores overwhelming evidence contradicting it.

No thank you.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2018)

deannalw said:


> What do the family and friends of those murdered think of you assholes spouting this crap, I wonder?



Probably the same as the mothers mourning the loss of their murdered 1st grade aged children at Sandy Hook elementary that the conspiracy theorists insisted never existed.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

Skylar said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



They criticise the official version because there are holes in it but their version of events looks like Swiss Cheese in comparison.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 10, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Exactly. There are holes in their conspiracy you could drive trucks through. Holes filled with stupid and cut to ribbons by Occam's Razor. Like....why bother with a missile? *Why not just crash the plane?* It creates mass destruction and needs no cover up.

Instead they go with a stupidly convoluted, wildly complicated, fantastically elaborate cover up involving thousands and executed in perfect secrecy......for no particular reason. 

Simply put, the conspiracy version of events is just a shit explanation.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 10, 2018)

You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't. 

Don't forget y'all, the Pentagon is made from reinforced concrete, is 5 stories tall, and those rings are wide as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Two Thumbs said:


> like I said, you can't prove jack


yeah we know YOU cant prove jack shit it was not an inside job,no need to advertise it to us all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


>



I notice the paid shill posted a funny here like his bosses tell him when he cant counter evidence in videos.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


>


here is ANOTHER paid shill posting a funny knowing he cant counter these facts in this video and is backed up against the wall with nowhere to run.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



a pesky fact these shills cover their ears and close their eyes on because they can only sling shit in defeat like the money trolls they are knowing you handed their ass to them on a platter and took them to school just then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Only an idiot would believe that the Pentagon was hit by a 757

the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you are making far too much sense for the troll to comprehend.HEE HEE


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



as always,USMBS resident troll WRONGwinger,gets his ass OWNED by you.HEE HEE.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


LOLOL

Tell the forum again how your magic missile zig-zagged on its way to the Pentagon, in order to take down 2 rows of lamp posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

PredFan said:


> There are a few questions the 911 Truthers cannot answer. They will argue all day about how it couldn’t have happened the way the government said but they cannot offer any explanation of what did happen, at least not without easily debunked nonsense.
> 
> 1. Why would the government do all of that when there were less complicated options?
> 
> ...


this troll cracks me up.something i have noticed with this shill in his years here is everytime he cant refute facts that the government lied,that they have no evidence to prove what they said happened the way they did,he always asks questions instead of addressing the evidence or looking at it,everytime i backed him up against the wall and he could not refute the facts he would just insult me and call me names and eventually put me on ignore cause he got so frustrated he could not refute them.HEE HEE  we were not the ones that pulled this off yet he somehow thinks WE should have all the answers? comedy gold. the moron never thought of asking bush and cheney these questions isntead of us since they were the ones involved in it.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 10, 2018)

Arthritis?  Blame the Jews.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



dont the shills EVER get tired of these ass beatings they get from us here everyday on this? HEE HEE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



whats comical is pred fan troll shows the crash sit yet he CANT produce the wings,or the engine or the seats that you always find at a site when an airliner crashes. they always leave with shit on thier face.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



these moron trolls ignore that people in the flight control towers said they thought it was a jet fighter because of all the incredible moves it made knowing an AIRLINER is incapable of doing that.
And you do know technology to take over a plane and bypass the pilot has been around since the late 1970's? BTW, Pilots for 9/11 Truth begs to differ as well.



these coward stupid fuck trolls everytime you take them to school by telling  them that expert pilots at that pilots for truth site  from around the world have said they could not have done this feat,that it is impossible for a jet airliner to do that,they ignore it and post some otherr kind of bs knowing they are cornered with nowhere to run,it never fails like clockwork they go into evade mode and say you are lying or whatever knowing THEY are the liars.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> 
> Don't forget y'all, the Pentagon is made from reinforced concrete, is 5 stories tall, and those rings are wide as well.



So, this hijacker was able to fly just off the ground sans one wing (as that is the official story)


rightwinger said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Planes can't  fly at 500 MPH at low altitude without breaking up which is why planes start their descent 30 minutes before landing.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> 
> Don't forget y'all, the Pentagon is made from reinforced concrete, is 5 stories tall, and those rings are wide as well.



Thank you dumb ass you have just proven that a plane did not hit the pentagon you is a cruise missile is specifically made for punching through reinforced concrete. So you are trying to say that a plane made out of very light weight aluminum can penetrate trough more reinforced concrete than a cruise missile that is laughable. Your handler is going to be pist off  about that one. Fucking dumb ass


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Well, considering that you only have 3 frames of video and it jumps around quite quickly, it's hard to say what that could have been.
> ...



*A 757 cannot go 500 mph at ground level.
*
Why not?
*
 It needs less atmospheric pressure higher up to get to that speed.
*
Why?

*The 757's nose was 8 feet off the ground.... 
*
You could tell that from the video? Wow!
*
 WHERE DOES THAT PUT THE ENGINES???
*
On the wings. DERP!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> ...



this stupid fuck paid shill always ends up with shit on his face as do all these shills anytime you back them up against the wall with this pesky fact here they go into evade mode on from first post#201 here of mine at the top of  this page.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> ...



*Planes can't fly at 500 MPH at low altitude without breaking up
*
Not even for a minute?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> ...



time to hand out the crying towel for him to cry like the baby he always does when he he gets owned on this.LOL


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



LA RAM, I wrote this awhile back and all I got was crickets.........

"Can I ask you an honest question??? Do you consider yourself an open minded, critical thinking person? If you are....then how can you possibly ridicule an opinion when you haven't even done 10 minutes of research into the matter? That's kind of ignorant don't you think? Not everything is a conspiracy, but nor is NOTHING a conspiracy either. Wouldn't you agree that we should evaluate each case independently and with an open mind?

The question I get all the time by naysayers is "If this is a conspiracy then explain to me how they managed to do x, y, and z?"
My response?? "I don't have every missing piece of this puzzle. But I have enough pieces to KNOW that the government-media version is false...... Imagine if I gave you a 100 piece jigsaw puzzle, and told you that the image is of a beach in Hawaii. But after snapping 30 pieces together, you notice polar bears, snow capped mountains, and men covered in furs. Although there are still 70 missing pieces, you already have enough to KNOW that the image is NOT that of a beach in Hawaii. It's the same with solving conspiracies. I may not have all of the details, but I have laid out enough pieces to know that the official story is a lie. Does that make sense to you?

THEN I get this reply....."So what? Just because "x" happened, or "y" said this, it doesn't mean it's a conspiracy. You're taking a few coincidences and making a conspiracy out of it. "
My response.... "If it were just one or two coincidences, I would agree with you. But when you have a series of 10,15, 20 different anomalies, the law of statistics PROVES that they can't all be just coincidence. For example, if we're playing dice, and I roll a "7" to win. That doesn't mean that my dice are rigged. It's just a 1 in 6 coincidence. But if I roll a "7", eight times in a row, then that's a 1 in 150,000 "coincidence". You would have to be a fool not to question the integrity of those dice. You do understand probabilities don't you?"


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> ...


Planes do not break up at 500 mph
They routinely fly at that speed

Planes break up when they hit a solid object
Like the Pentagon


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




Planes can fly that fast at high altitudes because the air is thinner.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> ...


A cruise missile has very little mass......A 757 does

A cruise missile relies on an explosive warhead to do its damage. If a cruise missile hit the Pentagon, the explosion would have destroyed the outer ring and not penatrated the second ring

The 757 hit the outer ring, penatrated through it and then hit the second ring


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Notice that like clockwork,the paid shill WRONGwinger since i owned him here and he was backed up against the wall with nowhere to run after you reposted it,all he could Do is POST A laughing smiley in defeat knowing i took him to school and owned his ass? HEE HEE.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Planes fly at high speeds due to thrust from the engines
In addition, a plane moving from a higher altitude to a lower altitude will accelerate due to the forces of gravity plus the thrust of the engines


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale if you are getting paid to post the integrity of those dice don't matter.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

9-11 truthers are low life scum
That is a compliment

Based on ZERO evidence they mock the victims of 9-11 and tell their families they are fools for believing the buried the remains of their loved ones


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Dale if you are getting paid to post the integrity of those dice don't matter.



Dale is not a paid shill dude.I was referring to all these stupid ass trolls like WRONGwinger,sayit and sailor troll who ignore pesky facts and make up lies when they cant get around evidence 9/11 was an inside job..


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I am going to go with the opinions of experienced pilots that say that planes cannot fly at over 500 MPH at ground level without breaking up if it's all the same to you.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 9-11 truthers are low life scum
> That is a compliment
> 
> Based on ZERO evidence they mock the victims of 9-11 and tell their families they are fools for believing the buried the remains of their loved ones



Have you done any of your own research on the subject ? I would say no.
The true scum is the paid shills


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 9-11 truthers are low life scum
> That is a compliment
> 
> Based on ZERO evidence they mock the victims of 9-11 and tell their families they are fools for believing the buried the remains of their loved ones




Lots of people died on 9/11 and lots of people died at the OKC bombing and the official story was a lie about that as well.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No you are not

You are making shit up and ignoring basic laws of physics

Try this Force= Mass x Acceleration


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 truthers are low life scum
> ...



Dale 

You are lowlife scum who pisses on the graves of 9-11 victims


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Passenger plans are essentially buses with wings and jet engines. They are not built for aeronautical maneuvers and certainly not the kind of aircraft that were allegedly performed by an amatuer that struggled behind the controls of a small Cessna plane. Hani Hanjour attempted to rent a Cessna three weeks before 9/11 but was made to pass a chaperoned flight test that he failed in a major way. So, I am saying that the official story is 100% bullshit.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




If it makes you feel better at night? Say whatever ya want........you can't piss me off nor can you stop me from posting about this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 truthers are low life scum
> ...




remember this is a shill who says oswald shot JFK.LOL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



he is such a stupid fuck he thinks money can buy him happiness not understanding the karma he is brining down on himself that in the end,money will not be there to buy him the happiness he seeks.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

There was inanest people killed on 9/11 the gov. don't give a fuck who they kill for there agenda. The only people who died at the pentagon was working in side at the time the missile hit


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > You are pathetic.
> ...



Aluminum burns and the wings would fold back on impact.  They have pictures of the engines inside the Pentagon, because with higher mass, they travel farther.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The land speed record is 700 mph
Those are vehicles that never leave the ground

They do not break up due to speed


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

If the wings folded back what happened to them there is no picks of them


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> There was inanest people killed on 9/11 the gov. don't give a fuck who they kill for there agenda. The only people who died at the pentagon was working in side at the time the missile hit



So the Solicitor General of the United State's wife who was on that plane just disappeared leaving her family behind?  Never mind she called her husband after the hijacking and before she died!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No Dale

You really are lowlife scum

People actually lost family members on 9-11 and you mock them and tell them their loved ones were not killed 
That the shreds of body parts that they buried and mourn are fake

You are despicable


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> If the wings folded back what happened to them there is no picks of them



Aluminum shreds on impact and then burns in jet fuel. Ever hear of aluminum oxide?  Aluminum airplanes turn into a white powder when burned.

Imagine taking a cannon and firing an aluminum Coke can at a concrete wall and then setting it on fire.  What do you think would be left?


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

You scum bags are getting boring with your fucking stupidity


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> If the wings folded back what happened to them there is no picks of them


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> You scum bags are getting boring with your fucking stupidity



What's stupid?

I'll tell you what is stupid!  Your inability to reason out the facts.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Those vehicles are built like planes and can hold up to 300 passengers, crew, pilots, luggage, hundreds of gallons of fuel with a fuselage made of aluminum?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's not the fucking impact hole ffs.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 10, 2018)

So what this thread reveals - like so many before it - is that Truthers misrepresent, twist, and manufacture "facts" while ignoring anything that contradicts their various (and often diametrically opposed) theories.

All that is left to do is determine why they spend so much time chasing and posting their silliness when, as Skylar often notes, it was much easier to just crash a 757 into the pentagon than any of their absurdly convoluted explanations.

What do they gain or hope to accomplish? What is their motivation? Their agenda?
Where's the beef?


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't you know that was planted there by the cabal? Or the Illuminati, or....umm.....The Jews? Something like that.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That should have killed this thread.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > 9-11 truthers are low life scum
> ...



Lol, really? Who bombed the Murrah building then? I can't wait to hear this. I'm getting tired of this Pentagon argument.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Jan 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



Yeah that's, uh, that's a 'theory' there. Here's another...


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

SAYIT said:


> So what this thread reveals - like so many before it - is that Truthers misrepresent, twist, and manufacture "facts" while ignoring anything that contradicts their various (and often opposing) theories.
> 
> All that is left to do is determine why they spend so much time chasing and posting their silliness when, as Skylar often notes, it was much easier to just crash a 757 into the pentagon than any of their absurdly convoluted explanations.
> 
> ...



These people just like to think there's this giant conspiracy and they think they are the lone voices of reason. Makes them feel important. Sad really.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

PredFan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



C'mon, Predfan.....do you REALLY believe the official story and that NO jet fighters were able to be scrambled to prevent the Pentagon from being hit even after they allegedly had the plane on radar and were watching it approach for over 30 minutes?

I defended the official story for 11 years. I wouldn't even look at anything that might change my view. I took the challenge of watching "Loose Change" just so I could debunk it only to find out that Building Seven (that was hit by no plane" fell right into it's footprint in freefall fashion just like WTC 1 and 2. Hell, watching that live on TV should have set off my bullshit . detector but like all of us, we were horrified about the events of that day. I have done a lot more reading and researching INCLUDING the Popular Mechanics explanation of the freefall of the twin towers but they leave out the details of how both towers were constructed.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Sorry man, I can't be with you on this. You have been debunked many times over. I always keep an open mind but I refuse to allow people to throw shit in the opening.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




It was a black op with cut-out Timothy McVeigh that had been "sheep dipped" as the patsy. I personally met with Brigadier General Benton Partin, an explosives expert, that proved scientifically  that an ANFO bomb couldn't have done that type of damage. General Partin was sent to Beirut in 83 when the Marines were bombed to investigate it. The amount of ANFO required to cause that type of damage would have made the air unbreathable for at least an hour due to the ammonium in the air. Rescuers were on the scene trying to pull out bodies within minutes. They were puled back when two other bombs that did not explode had to be removed and this is in FEMA's own documents. ATF and FBI agents were stepping over bodies to remove files and paperwork while placing plastic sheets over file cabinets. OKC police officer Terry Yeakey was one of the first responders and observed all of this and had documented what he saw. He refused to sign off the official version in his report so they suicided him after torturing him.  Here are the documents and sworn affidavits by witnesses.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...





We can agree to disagree because I didn't believe it either for over a decade. The truth will eventually come out.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


As always, you’ve been duped.

By yourself. 

Building #7 did not collapse in free fall. It actually went down in two stages. First the inner core fell, and then about 7 seconds later, the outer shell followed. None of which was precipitated by the hallmark series of explosions of a controlled demolition.

There is no conspiracy delusional dale can pass up.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 10, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...


How did the engines get inside? There are no holes in the outer ring for them to enter.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > If the wings folded back what happened to them there is no picks of them
> ...



I don't see wings from a 757 all I see is parts from a blown up cruise missile


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > like I said, you can't prove jack
> ...


yes he can and so can many others it HAS been proven and you have been proven a fool


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



There are no paid shills here boy.

The term paid shill is what fools like you throw out when evidence proves you to be an idiot.

The video has no evidence and is fictional.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No here is another person schooling you and proving what an uninformed fool you are believing in fictional videos.

The facts prove you wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Just give it up boy you are SO immature.

The only one schooled and proven wrong is you and dale and all the other conspiracy retards.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Only an idiot would believe that the Pentagon was hit by a 757
> 
> the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


Wrong.

The facts prove a 757 hit the Pentagon and the only fools are you and your friends and you know it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong your friend is the only one who got owned


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> ...



You are a prove liar that is NOT the official story.

You are also as stupid and uninformed on this subject as you are about the Oklahoma bombing as there is no rule or science which precludes aircraft from flying at 500 MPH without breaking up.

The fact is there is no difference between flying that fast at ground level or at thousands of feet.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > You know, considering the complete destruction of the outer ring, with a hole punched in ring number 2, it would take more than just one cruise missile to do that kind of damage.  And, if there were 2 or more cruise missiles fired, there would be multiple explosions.  There weren't.
> ...


Yes they can moron and that is scientific fact.

Your simply an uneducated shill who knows nothing about physics


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Experienced pilots do not say any such thing you dumbass


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




YOU betcha............sometimes I just have to do the "face palm" as to how people can be so fucking blinded. I blame it on the same affliction I had for 11 years...it's called "cognitive dissonance". The truth is too frightening because all of one's preconceived notions and beliefs are kicked to the curb. I could barely eat or sleep for a month when I had my epiphany and I don't wish the way I felt on anyone. The fact remains is that we are not in Kansas anymore and the sooner you realize that? The better off you will be.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


And you are a fool as yes even a bus with wings can perform and is designed to perform the simple maneuvers performed by the hijackers on 911.

It is simply the content of the space between your ears which is PROVEN 100% bullshit.

BTW check your punctuation bitch


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




"prove liar?....dude, please learn basic English........HOLY shit.....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


I am sure your impotence and second rate life requires that you believe you are more enlightened than others but in fact you are just naive and gullible and not well informed.

You are proven wrong and others know better than you and you need to learn to use commas boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


It was clear and correct english and it is also a fact.

You are a PROVEN idiotic liar now learn to use commas you uneducated fool then you will not be my bitch with every post


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Really? An inexperienced pilot that couldn't even work the controls of a Cessna did a highly improbable 270 degree corkscrew turn with one wing and fly inches off the ground while not disturbing the landscape? Do you believe in the tooth fairy as well?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



They COULD work the controls of a cessna.

No one ever described the hijackers doing the rest of the crap you just posted.

You are lying again and being pwned


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The only fairy tale is you pretending to have a functioning brain


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Any and all aircraft can turn 270 degrees in a cork screw.

They can all fly inches off of the ground and in fact the landscape was disturbed.

What other childish lies of yours can I call out?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




ROTFLMAO!!!!!! Great meltdown, Soupy!!!!!! Do you have anything else left in the tank? I mean seriously! The ol "uh-uh" defense always amuses me. It would work great in a court of statutory law. Hell, I bet that they would dismiss the case right there and then!

D.A to judge/administrator: "I wish to drop all charges as the defendant has out-maneuvered me with the ol "Uh-uh" defense."

Judge/administrator turns to you and says? : "Well played, defendant.....well played.....case dismissed!" as he slams his gavel and removes himself from the bench....


(snicker)


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Much like LARAM you betray your true age when faced with facts.

That is because everything I said was factual and you cannot refute it beyond simply lying like a brat.

Now you are crying like the teenager you are living in moms basement.

Now get off of her computer boy and go learn something


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




LMAO!!! With one wing and allegedly fly FIVE HUNDRED miles an hour????? Right on, lil brother!!!! Makes total sense!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




It had both wings you dipshit and no one said other wise.

Yes such a plane can fly 500 MPH, it is in the official specs


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





LMAO!!!!!!!!!! Lining in my mom's basement???????


 have another!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I said living and that is what was typed fool

And yes you do.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soup Nazi Meltdown time!!!!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



That was a "typed fool"???? What the fuck is that? What the hell are you drinking tonight??????

HOLY shit! I am gonna "bookmark" this thread!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soup Nazi Meltdown time!!!!!!!


Nope making Dale Smith into a bitch time with facts and evidence.

So seriously how does it feel to be the laughing stock of the world?

You DO know that it is true you have been proven wrong and fucking idiot.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You should for posterity so people can see how much of a dumbfuck you are


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Obviously....since according to you I am "lining in my mom's basement and being a "typed fool"......

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You are simply making crap up now like you did about the plane flying with one wing.

The evidence proves you wrong and irrefutably so.

Post some evidence boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Anytime now?

I keep asking and you keep running.

You lied and posted no evidence supporting your idiotic claims about the OK city bombing.

You lied about wings coming off the 757 and about impossible speeds and maneuvers.

Stop pulling BS out of your ass and post some evidence.


----------



## ranfunck (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soup Nazi Meltdown time!!!!!!!
> ...



All you are doing is making your self look like a fucking idiot


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Wrong. I made him into the idiot and all the other conspiracy shills as well.

The facts and evidence proves 911 was not an inside job and a 757 DID hit the pentagon.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Popular Mechanics "professor" Mete Sozen claimed that the plane had one of it's wings sheared off  and fell on the ground (his words,so look it up) and it had to of happened before it allegedly hit the Pentagon and MUST have been the left wing because the flimsy 5 frames people were given to peruse has no protruding piece of metal that could be mistaken  for a wing. I certainly have seen no footage of a wing measuring at least 50 feet recovered at the entrance way (and those things are HUGE)...are you getting the picture now????

LOL!!!!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Go back through the thread and you will see FEMA reports declaring that two other unexploded bombs were removed from the scene...........due your due diligence, little fella.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Jan 10, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????



The video angers only loons like you. For those of dealing in sanity, we are just annoyed that you bother us with your ignorant shit. You’d be better off looking for Big Foot or finding Elvis.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No he did not say that.

You are lying.

Nor is he any part of the official explanation. In an earlier post you said ACCORDING TO THE OFFICIAL EXPLANATION.

So now you are proven to have lid to save face AGAIN.

Yes I am getting the picture.

You lied again and made a bunch of crap up because the fact and evidence proves you wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No they did not.

They reported information obtained from the media and from an elevator repairman AND THAT IS WHAT YOU POSTED.

You are out right lying like the dishonest coward you are AGAIN


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




LMAO! I am just pointing out the absurdities of the shills that are claiming that a plane hit the Pentagon with an inexperienced pilot flying with a missing wing that was able to fly mere inches of the ground!

Of course, I am just "lining" in my mom's basement and a "typed fool".........


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



You have any pictures of intact cruise missiles with that color scheme?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Look again, moron...............look again. I posted NUMEROUS documents.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



No that is not what you are doing.

You are lying like a coward.

No one said it was missing a wing. Inexperienced pilots CAN fly planes and crash them and even turn them 279 degrees in a corkscrew maneuver which is exactly how EVERY plane TURNS.

What you are doing is making up false crap as you did about the OK city bombing and then claiming to be an expert.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Yes you posted them multiple times and guess that they say?

They clearly says they were gathering information from the media AND that they had an affidavit from an elevator repairman.

They did not say they removed two other bombs. They were passing on what was heard you idiot.

That is exactly what your documents state.

You are such a fucking tool.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Dude, you are simply ridiculous and it's blatantly obvious to me that your ability to "think" is as poor as your ability to spell and punctuate. I bet you made as bad of an argument that there IS indeed a "Santa Claus" as you are making trying to convince us naysayers that something other than a plane hit the Pentagon.

Allow me to sum it up succinctly and precisely....you are not helping those that wish to counter our arguments as to the validity of the claims made by "da gubermint".


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Here you go, dumb ass.......break out a dictionary for the multi-syllable words....it says nothing about an elevator repairman, dipshit.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I am not about helping others I am about debunking your stupidity. And that is what I have done.

The documents you posted state exactly what I said they do.

So not talk to others about punctuating when you are worse.

Emojis are not punctuation boy.

You are proven to be a liar and fraud and chump. No evidence supports your claims, however, evidence does prove you wrong and naive gullible fool.

A 757 hit the pentagon after being hijacked. Case closed and you have nothing to prove or even suggest otherwise.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Thank you for the proof. OBTAINED VIA MEDIA SOURCES.

Just as I said.

No evidence that they removed two bombs. No report that they removed two bombs, Just a hearsay report from media in the immediate aftermath.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The other documents you posted DID say include an affidavit from an elevator repairman.

This one is merely passing on information from the media which was confused in the immediate aftermath as everyone was.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




So they were confused when they removed two unexploded devices? HOLY fuck but are you stupid........


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


There you do JUST as I said.

No report of two bombs being found and removed.

Instead what you have is someone reported what they HEARD through the media.

Which of course was reporting in the immediate aftermath which was a time of chaos and confusion so it is meaningless and proof of NOTHING.

So seriously fool, when will you post some evidence for your stupid claims?

You have not done so yet and your horseshit about being an expert is wasted air because you do not know jack shit.

Just like you are proven wrong about 911.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


The media was yes.

They did not remove any bombs and the information that someone else did was merely HEARD via the media and passed on.

This document is merely a continuation of the first one which clearly says they are passing on what was HEARD in the media.

It is even from the same author on the same date.

You are busted and caught lying again.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...





Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You are beyond fucking stupid....those reports that I have posted are official reports. 1250 pounds of ANFO would not have created that type of damage and the amount of ammonium nitrate to create that type of damage would have not only blown up the Murrah building but surrounding buildings that were not as solid as the Murrah building and the air would not have been breathable without a gas mask. An ANFO bomb loses PSI (pounds per square inch) as it meets up against a resisting force. They changed the amount of ANFO used from 1250 pounds to 4800 and that STILL would not have done that kind of damage. They found powerdized rebar that was encased in concrete on the 9th floor which is a fucking impossibility. 

I PERSONALLY met with Brigadier General Benton Partin in August of 2004 and had dinner with him and his wife at Ft Belvoir just outside of Alexandria, Virginia and he very patiently went into great detail on how ANFO did not do the damage. I have talked with the surviving members of Officer Terry Yeakey's family that were intimidated into silence. Yeah, I know more than you. This has NOTHING to do with partisan politics. This has to do with the truth and what those that really pull the strings are able to do. 

I am reading Cody Snodgres's  book on PDF until a publisher is found. Cody claims he was approached in late 1994 and offered 500,000 dollars upfront and another 500K after it was done to take done the Murrah building because it was housing very incriminating evidence having to do with the Mena cocaine operation of the CIA and documentation of the failed anthrax vaccines (that was never properly vetted) and given to our soldiers before they went to Iraq for Desert Storm that along with depleted uranium weapons caused them to come down "Gulf War Syndrome". Those weapons were never properly researched and the masks that our soldier wore only prevent 10 microns or more from penetrating into their lungs. Uranium poisoning goes right into the testes of a man and when they came home afterwards, they were passing on this poison to their wives and girlfriends. The monetary implications if this ever made it into court could have potentially cost "da gubermint" hundreds of billions of dollars if not trillions. All those records of those that might have been infected were destroyed or simply carried away when the other two bombs failed to go off. A lot of this I already knew before Cody's book but I had no clue that records of those that might be infected due to the Gulf War were destroyed because of this false flag.

I don't give a flying fuck whether YOU believe it or not........I KNOW how this corporate entity that we call "gubermint" and the shadow government actually works. Cody Snodgres was a black ops vet that contracted with the deep state to carry out various operations outside of the USA. He refused the assignment and then became a threat. Look up his interviews on youtube because he is doing the radio talk show circuit because that is a way to keep him safe........here is one that I will post......listen to it and then refute it. I dare ya.......it's very, VERY detailed.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 11, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> A 757 cannot go 500 mph at ground level.  It needs less atmospheric pressure higher up to get to that speed.
> 
> The 757's nose was 8 feet off the ground.... WHERE DOES THAT PUT THE ENGINES???
> 
> A: in the ground


It can over-speed in a decent.

If the front of plane is 8' feet high, the engines would be 3 feet off the ground. Plus the nose would have been pitched down diving at impact.

Also the diameter of the 757 is 12'-4" like the hole in the building. A cruise missile is only 1'-8" in diameter.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Wrong little boy.

I have proven you to be uninformed stupid and a liar who defends absurd statements with outright lies.

None of your claims are true. The ANFO bomb did no kind of impossible damage in fact the damage to the building was consistent with a bomb of that type and size. The crap you are saying about it being impossible is imaginary bullshit which you pulled out of your over sized ass. You can claim such things all day but you cannot back them up.

There is nothing whatsoever impossible about it. There is no rule or guideline which states the air would not breathable without a mask.

Partin is irrelevant as he is no fucking expert in the subject which you proved by posting his resume and then even LYING through your teeth about his resume.

Gulf War Syndrome was not caused by depleted uranium and the masks we used in Desert Storm were fine and did in fact protect against such hazards.

You are dreaming up bullshit as you go to protect your sensitive and fragile little ego. The reason is that you have been exposed as an uninformed, uneducated, ignorant and dishonest punk who knows little or nothing but likes to pretend that he does.

Your video is fiction and your hero Snodgress is a nobody


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



The same maneuvers you are claiming a 757 can't make you are claiming a cruise missile could

You just can't get your story straight


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


That applies to you.

Your claims about bombs doing impossible damage is not support by any facts truth science or evidence. You simply made them up.

Since you are no expert or authority and since no science facts or evidence supports your various claims you are proven wrong.

The ANFO bomb was quite capable of doing all of the damage you say it could not. There was no need for gas masks and those are facts you have failed to even challenge much less refute.

Partin is an engineer whose expertise is in guided missiles and aircraft and he has no background in homemade bombs or their explosive bombs he is is irrelevant.

Your video is fiction and has no evidence or facts.

You are proven wrong and defeated just as you were about 911


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Since science, evidence and facts do not support you all you have is memes.

The tool of the weak minded.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 11, 2018)

*Egypt Air Flight 990 Flew 740/MPH at 16,000'ft while pulling 2.8Gs*


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> View attachment 171077


And more than *16 years* after the terror attack on America you are *still*   just "THE CONSPIRACY NUT." So sad.


rightwinger said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Passenger plans ... are not built for aeronautical maneuvers ... So, I am saying that the official story is 100% bullshit.
> ...


It's a "work" in progress. After all, it's only been 16 years.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



You do get that accusing anyone who disagrees with you of being a 'paid shill' isn't particularly compelling. As all you're doing is expanding your conspiracy to make it even more complex, more stupidly elaborate, more fantastically complicated. 

And each layer of complexity makes your conspiracy less plausible. 

Maybe focus on the points being made than trying to fold more people into your already wildly complicated conspiracy theory.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Dale if you are getting paid to post the integrity of those dice don't matter.
> ...


Ignoring evidence like....all the plane debris at the pentagon, the bodies of passengers from flight 77 being pulled from the pentagon, the dozens of eye witnesses that cite a passenger jet, the autopsies, black boxes, landing gear, and engineering reports....

.....that you have to ignore to believe your conspiracy?

Yeah, pesky evidence.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Building 7 wasn't hit by a plane. It was hit by massive pieces of WTC 1 and 2 that tore huge holes out of the building and set it on fire.

The FDNY anticipated its collapse by *hours* because the building was burning, bulging, and leaning. They put a transit on the building and literally measured its structural collapse. The FDNY knew it was coming down because they watched the building lose integrity as it burned for hours.

The WTC 7 theory is another stupid conspiracy. As the building was ON FIRE. Which means the 'explosives' the conspiracy requires to bring it down would have also been ON FIRE. As were all the apparatus of explosives, primers, charges, blasting cord, transmitters, everything. So the system of explosives would magically have to be FIRE PROOF. Which is stupidly imaginary.

THINK.

Second, the building's collapse also initiated in silence. So the explosives in addition to being magically fire proof would also have been SILENT as well?

Again, THINK.

Third, the FDNY anticipated the collapse of WTC 7 by hours. They evacuated the area. They estimated the time of collapse to within half an hour.* Which means that the FDNY, who lost 341 of their own would have had to spontaneously JOINED the 911 conspiracy, for no particular reason.* If that's an accusation you're willing to make, I double dog dare you to make it to the face of a FDNY fire fighter who survived that day.

I don't think you'd like the results. Or have the courage to make that claim face to face.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



That's not the fucking outer ring, you moron!

Look back at the photo with the helipad.  THAT is the outer ring!


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 11, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


I know that.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 11, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I took off from that helipad once

So close to where the plane hit


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



Yeah, we always paint cruise missiles in United Airlines colors!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Then why did you say there are no holes in the outer ring for the engines?


----------



## P F Tinmore (Jan 11, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Because there aren't any.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



What he said that is wrong?

Nothing!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



OK, dumbass!  I am going to pretend that you just looked at the impact area on the outer ring and not see that almost the entire fucking building is gone!

Read this:

9/11 Conspiracy Theories - Debunking the Myths - Pentagon


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



*the amount of ammonium nitrate to create that type of damage would have not only blown up the Murrah building but surrounding buildings that were not as solid as the Murrah building and the air would not have been breathable without a gas mask. 
*
The reaction doesn't produce ammonia as a by product.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2018)

three farts in a row from the trolls, they can only sling shit in defeat as their handlers pay them to knowing they are cornered against the wall with nowhere to run no matter how many times this is posted below.


that many expert pilots from around the world have said THEY could not have done those magical moves in the air ignoring that an JET AIRLINER "CANNOT" do those feats.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2018)

I am going to go with the opinions of experienced pilots that say that planes cannot fly at over 500 MPH at ground level without breaking up if it's all the same to you.

as i said they can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are since what EXPERTS say mean nothing to them,only what their corrupt government agencys and the LAMESTREAM media tell them.comedy gold don they EVER get tired of all the shit they end up with on their faces?.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



pesky facts like that dont mean nothing to the paid shill though.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > You scum bags are getting boring with your fucking stupidity
> ...



Hhe has taken you to school with pesky facts you have evaded and ignored.not his fault you are a chickenshit coward who runs off and evades them shill.

one who is delusiona as you who believes in magic bullets is one to talk shill


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 11, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> You scum bags are getting boring with your fucking stupidity



the understatement of the year.these cowards cant stand toe to toe with us.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 11, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> I am going to go with the opinions of experienced pilots that say that planes cannot fly at over 500 MPH at ground level without breaking up if it's all the same to you.
> 
> as i said they can only fling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are since what EXPERTS say mean nothing to them,only what their corrupt government agencys and the LAMESTREAM media tell them.comedy gold don they EVER get tired of all the shit they end up with on their faces?.


*
I am going to go with the opinions of experienced pilots that say that planes cannot fly at over 500 MPH at ground level without breaking up
*
Can you post some of these experts claiming that these planes would break up over 500 mph?
And how quickly they'd break up.
5 seconds? 5 minutes? 5 hours?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to go with the opinions of experienced pilots that say that planes cannot fly at over 500 MPH at ground level without breaking up if it's all the same to you.
> ...



How about the rocket car that broke the sound barrier?

That's about as ground level as you can get!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> three farts in a row from the trolls, they can only sling shit in defeat as their handlers pay them to knowing they are cornered against the wall with nowhere to run no matter how many times this is posted below.
> 
> 
> that many expert pilots from around the world have said THEY could not have done those magical moves in the air ignoring that an JET AIRLINER "CANNOT" do those feats.



What magical moves?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 11, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> three farts in a row from the trolls, they can only sling shit in defeat as their handlers pay them to knowing they are cornered against the wall with nowhere to run no matter how many times this is posted below.
> 
> 
> that many expert pilots from around the world have said THEY could not have done those magical moves in the air ignoring that an JET AIRLINER "CANNOT" do those feats.




Still ignoring overwheliming evidence, LA? You ignore the plane debris, you ignore the radar records, you ignore the bodies, you ignore the black boxes, you ignore the overwhelming majority of eye witnesses, you ignore the black boxes, you ignore the engineering reports.

But why would we ignore what you must to cling to your awful conspiracy explanation? You can't even tell us why they wouldn't crash the plane rather than go through your fantastically elaborate, wildly complex conspiracy cover up.

Occam's Razor once again cuts your conspiracy to ribbons.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 11, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to go with the opinions of experienced pilots that say that planes cannot fly at over 500 MPH at ground level without breaking up if it's all the same to you.
> ...



They think that because the aircraft generally cruises at 30,000 to 35,000 feet up in the air where it is thin, and they think the aircraft will break apart at lower levels where the air is thicker in density.

They cite slow speeds when an aircraft lands as "proof" of this concept.  Only trouble is, the aircraft has to slow down it's inertia because runways are limited in length.

And yes, an aircraft CAN hit those kinds of speeds at lower altitudes.  The main reason that they cruise at 30,000 to 35,000 ft where the air is thin is because of fuel conservation.

There.  Mystery solved for all you idiots that think the Pentagon was hit by a cruise missile.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 11, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > three farts in a row from the trolls, they can only sling shit in defeat as their handlers pay them to knowing they are cornered against the wall with nowhere to run no matter how many times this is posted below.
> ...



They are trying to say that the aircraft went inverted and spiraled down into the Pentagon, flying like a fighter jet during combat.  

Well..................they did have a small part of it right.  I was watching the History Channel's documentary about the attack on the Pentagon, and they said that the pilots had used the autopilot to get to DC, but there was no beacon that led to the Pentagon, it led to the airport.  When the terrorists saw that they were going to overshoot the Pentagon, they took it off of autopilot, and then did a spiral maneuver (kind of like a car riding down a spiral ramp, because they stayed nose down but didn't go inverted), and that is how they were able to correct course to hit the Pentagon.

No, there weren't any "magical" maneuvers.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 11, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> three farts in a row from the trolls, they can only sling shit in defeat as their handlers pay them to knowing they are cornered against the wall with nowhere to run no matter how many times this is posted below.
> 
> 
> that many expert pilots from around the world have said THEY could not have done those magical moves in the air ignoring that an JET AIRLINER "CANNOT" do those feats.



\No such expert pilots ever said that and you are long since proven wrong and full of crap.

You are the only shill farting and slinging shit in defeat

You really are the laughing stock of the planet and Dale Smith is rapidly catching up


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 11, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > You scum bags are getting boring with your fucking stupidity
> ...


No one is that stupid.

No one wants to stand tow to toe with such fools as you and smith.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 11, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Presumably he is saying that such an explosion would create some other type of poisonous gas as a by product but what sort of chemical reaction would cause this is something he simply cannot explain or reference or supply a citation for.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 11, 2018)

By the way, the aircraft that hit the field in PA was calculated to have hit the ground at 580 mph.  

Yes, aircraft crash investigators can figure out things like that.  I learned about it when I was stationed with VFA-131 Wildcats, and one of the pilots of our sister squadron VFA-136 Knighthawks flew into a granite cloud while participating in a detachment.  The reports that were typed up contained all sorts of information, from the info in the black box, to the way the impact zone was mapped.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Thanks!

There should not have been any radical maneuvers required as the Pentagon is located practically next to the northern boundaries of Reagan National.  It is called a "turn".  That would be really hard to do.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 11, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



According to the documentary, they made a big circle in the sky, and then pointed the nose of the aircraft at the Pentagon.  

And, like I said before, the reason that commercial aircraft cruise at 30 to 35,000 feet isn't because they will come apart in the higher density air at lower altitudes, they do it for fuel conservation and to save money.

These conspiracy theory nutters really need to give it a rest Admiral.  We've already shown that aircraft can go at high speeds at low altitudes as reflected in the one in PA that hit the ground at 580 mph.

But, I guess a good conspiracy is hard to let go for some.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



You are correct!  It's just like the idiots who claimed our ship's nav systems were hacked when they had those collisions, but it was just a massive fuck-up by people who should know better.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 11, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > three farts in a row from the trolls, they can only sling shit in defeat as their handlers pay them to knowing they are cornered against the wall with nowhere to run no matter how many times this is posted below.
> ...



Turning, diving, things that planes can't do.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



They think modern aircraft are made of balsa wood, instead of being incredibly robust pieces of 
high tech equipment.

I'm sorry, I shouldn't use the word "think" when discussing these morons.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 11, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



*Presumably he is saying that such an explosion would create some other type of poisonous gas as a by product 
*
In a previous post, he did say ammonia.
Other, unhealthy compounds are possible, but he's too stupid to know what those are......
or how quickly they'd dissipate.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 11, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



Probably too many made-for-TV movies.
I'll bet they think a bullet hole from a gun inside the cabin would cause
the bad guy to get sucked out of the plane........LOL!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Read, "son"......

This is the letter that Seargent Terry Yeakey wrote to his ex wife shortly before he was "suicided"........


Dear Ramona, I hope that whatever you hear now and in the future will not change your opinions about myself or others with the Oklahoma Police Department, although some of the things I am about to tell you about is very disturbing. I don’t know if you recall everything that happened that morning or not... The man that you and I were talking about in the pictures I have, made the mistake of asking too many questions as to his role in the bombing, and was told to back off. I was told by several officers he was an ATF agent who was overseeing the bombing plot and at the time the photos were taken he was calling his report of what just went down! I think my days as a police officer are numbered because of the way my supervisors are acting and there is a lot of secrets floating around now about my mental state of mind... Knowing what I know now, and understanding fully just what went down that morning, makes me ashamed to wear a badge from Oklahoma City’s Police Department. I took an oath to uphold the Law and to enforce the Law to the best of my ability. This is something I cannot honestly do and hold my head up proud any longer if I keep my silence as I am ordered to do... because it was the Feds that did this and not the locals, is the reason it’s ok... you should know it’s going to be one-hell-of-a fight... Everyone was behind you until you started asking questions as I did, as to how many Federal agents arrived at the scene at the same time... Don’t make the mistake as I did and ask the wrong people... I worry about you and your family... I would not be afraid to say at this time that you and your family could be harmed if you get any closer to the truth. At this time I think for your well being it is best for you to distance yourself and others from those of us who have stirred up too many questions about the altering and falsifying of the Federal investigation’s reports. I truly believe there are other officers like me out there who would not settle for anything but the truth, it is just a matter of finding them. The only problem as I see it is, who do we turn to then?... The sad truth of the matter is that they have so many police officers convinced that by covering up the truth about the operation gone wrong, that they are actually doing their citizens a favor. What I want to know is how many other operations have they had that blew up in their faces? Makes you stop and take another look at Waco. I would consider it to be an insult to my profession as a police officer and to the citizens of Oklahoma for ANY of the City, State, or Federal agents that stood by and let this happen to be recognized as any other than their part in participation in letting this happen. For those who ran from the scene to change their attire to hide the fact that they were there, should be judged as cowards. If our history books and records are ever truly corrected about that day it will show this and even maybe some lame excuse as to why it happened... Even if I tried to explain it to you the way it was explained to me, and the ridiculous reason for having our own police departments falsify reports to their fellow officers, to the citizens of the city and to our country, you would understand why I feel the way I do about all of this... I am sad to say that I believe my days as a police officer are numbered because of all of this... ”


This letter was several pages long, but the excerpts printed here should be enough for you readers to get the drift. Of course, none of this was ever printed in the mainstream media - only “spin control” articles like the one printed in the New York Times on May 11, 1996. It was titled “A Policeman Who Rescued 4 in Bombing Kills Himself”. As usual, it left out many facts, distorted truth, and explained away the “suicide” because “he was living with emotional pain, because he could not do more to help the people injured in the bombing, and that he was suffering fro intense survivor guilt which he was unable to manage”!!! Wow - nice journalistic work - writers who all get their paychecks from the New York Times - owned/controlled by the corporations/International Bankers.

Excerpts from Cody Snodgres's book..........


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



It is also meaningless.

A letter which you wrote and no copy which you claim was taken from book written by a nobody.

You go from no evidence to manufactured crap.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 12, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Why don't you ask some of the members of Terry Yeakey's family? They have been interviewed and you can see them on youtube...but I guess they and Eric Snodgres and the other "suicided" people that knew that the official OKC story was bullshit as well. 

But what the fuck ever....if it makes you feel better and sleep better at night to be one of the duped sheeple? Knock yourself the fuck out.....it's no skin off of my teeth..... but you are barking up the wrong fucking tree if you think that the likes of you will ever stop me from talking about it. Your "uh-uh?!?!" bullshit hasn't swayed me in the least....not even slightly. Are we clear?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Laughing.....more unverified 'evidence' that only you have access to? 

Do you have any idea how often you quote YOURSELF as primary source?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No they did not know it like you they were just conspiracy fools claiming it without evidence.

I have no doubt you will always believe that the fiction you spew is truth and no one will ever change your mind. That is the nature of conspiracy theorists. You have a faith based idea which has no supporting evidence of any kind whatsoever but you cannot allow yourself to ever entertain any doubt.

But you will also ALWAYS be debunked and proven wrong as you have been here and nothing can change that.

You are the duped sheeple you fall for scams and con artists without a struggle.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 13, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




You are an idiot....one of the sheeple. I could post another hundred pieces of evidence that proves that this was a false flag event and you would still have your head up your ass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



 I would be satisfied with just one that could not be disproven in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Because we don't accept YOU citing YOU as a primary source. 

You making up an imaginary 'letter' isn't 'evidence'. Its an excuse for it. And you willfully, even desperately ignore mountains of evidence contradicting you. Black boxes, eye witnesses, engineering reports, plane debris, autopsies......anything that doesn't fit into your batshit conspiracy wasteland.

But why would a rational person ignore what you do?

Spoiler Alert: They wouldn't.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 13, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



How about the death of OKC officer Terry Yeakey that was being tailed by FBI agents because he had amassed evidence showing the official story to be a lie?  Officer Yeakey allegedly slashed himself eleven times on both forearms before cutting his own throat twice near the jugular vein. Then, apparently decided that he didn't want to die in his car crawled a mile away, climbed a fence and then shot himself ......how do we know that he must have crawled? Muddy grass was found in his wrist wounds that also had bruises consistent with having been handcuffed. His neck appeared to have rope burns as well.


I will start the clock.................


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



This thread is about 9/11.  Please try to keep on track!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 13, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




OKC was a precursor to 9/11.......anyway.......


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



There is no timestamp on the video.  How do we know that the building shown as WTC 7 is in fact correct?  

The link below shows how close it was to the WTC-1 and WTC -2.  The video makes the building in question appear to be much farther away.  You will also notice the color of the building in the video  is incorrect.  WTC-7 was red in color.

7 World Trade Center - Wikipedia

Want to try again?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 13, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



This looks like a collapse caused by office fires? Of course they have also claimed that the structure was weakened by falling debris of WTC one and two but it was on the outer perimeter and collapses in freefall fashion and straight into it's own footprint........I don't buy this shit all.....


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



What was on the outer perimeter?  Where does the video show the side of the building that was facing the Twin Towers?  Oops!  You can't see that can you because the only angle where you could see it would be blocked by smoke from the fires.

Also, considering it did not fall into its own footprint, why don't you back that truck up?  Note the last part of the video as it falls to the right. The fall is asymmetrical.

I have bad news for all of you conspiracy theorists.  Gravity works!  Buildings don't fall like a tree being chopped down.

Look at this video and tell me that the inside of that building was not a raging inferno!


Still waiting!


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > No they did not know it like you they were just conspiracy fools claiming it without evidence. I have no doubt you will always believe that the fiction you spew is truth and no one will ever change your mind. That is the nature of conspiracy theorists. You have a faith based idea which has no supporting evidence of any kind whatsoever but you cannot allow yourself to ever entertain any doubt. But you will also ALWAYS be debunked and proven wrong as you have been here and nothing can change that.
> ...


...And I'm sure you will but before you begin could you post a primary source link to the letter you think conclusively proves Sgt Yeakey was "suicided," and that the OKC bombing and 9/11 were gov't "false flag events" with millions (or tens of millions) of co-conspirators including but not limited to numerous official federal, state, and local investigators, private professional investigations, and huge swaths of our MSM?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 13, 2018)

Firefighters mistaken.........they simply "heard things".....

9/11 Firefighters Reveal Bombs Destroyed WTC lobby


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 13, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


And as every one of these 9'11 threads has done over my years here, this one is grinding down to its inevitable end not with a bang but with a whimper. Once again Smith has painted himself into a corner in a vain attempt to defend his belief system by posting half-truths & outright fabrications while - as Skylar noted - "willfully, even desperately" ignoring "mountains of evidence" such as "black boxes, eye witnesses, engineering reports, plane debris, autopsies......anything that doesn't fit into" his "batshit conspiracy wasteland."

The question is all that remains: why would any rational person ignore what Smith and the 9/11 CTs do?
Is it just mental disease, paranoia, or religious fervor, or is there something more insidious driving their agenda?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Firefighters mistaken.........they simply "heard things".....
> 
> 9/11 Firefighters Reveal Bombs Destroyed WTC lobby



Explosions are not bombs.  Every single one of these people had been through a traumatic experience they never anticipated.  They are not thinking clearly.  Internal collapses in a building sound like explosions.  There were no secondary explosions caused by bombs.  With all due respect to those firefighters, they are not college educated in physics or structural engineering to make those determinations.   

Just like the people on WTC-7 said that there were only small fires in the building when I posted the conspiracy theorist videos showing, through the broken windows, a raging inferno across the entire length and width of the building just before it collapsed.  The dishonesty of those making the video was readily apparent.  You can see the fires with your own eyes.  Why pretend they were not there?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 13, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Firefighters mistaken.........they simply "heard things".....
> ...




If you say so....if planes hitting the 82nd floor of a high rise causes explosions in the basements of the buildings that were hit? Well, there just HAS to be a scientific reason....because after all, it was just a happenstance of unfortunate coincidences...no?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Ever hear of elevators?  In the WTC, the structural support for the building was the area containing the elevator shafts.  Do you know how a chimney works?  It allow air to be drawn into a fire from below and makes it burn even more intensely. The floor beams extended from the center support structure to the exterior walls of the building.  Once the outer walls were weakened by the plane tearing through them on multiple sides of the building, collapse was inevitable.  Those floors collapsing downward would sound like huge explosions to those down below.  That is why both buildings "pancaked" downward.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


*
Of course they have also claimed that the structure was weakened by falling debris of WTC one and two 
*
The debris didn't weaken it? Why was it bulging long before the collapse?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 13, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



*if planes hitting the 82nd floor of a high rise causes explosions in the basements of the buildings that were hit? Well, there just HAS to be a scientific reason....
*
Only because tens of thousands of gallons of jet fuel poured down the elevator shafts and set fires in the lobby.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


No you could not.

You have no such evidence to post.

There is no such evidence.

The evidence all proves you wrong


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Citation needed.

Your word is not enough. You lack credibility.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 14, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




Terrance Yeakey


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Your link is a conspiracy theorist website filled with total bullshit.  It mentions him suffering from sickle cell anemia and it being blood sugar related, causing seizures.  Exactly NONE of that is true.  If the author makes such a ridiculous mistake, how can anything else in that article be trusted?

The rest of the story is long on innuendo and short on facts.  It is obvious this officer suffered from mental issues, most likely PTSD.

Try this website.  It appears to be written by someone with an IQ above room temperature.

Terrance Yeakey – the hero being used by idiots


----------



## smjiacjikj09 (Jan 14, 2018)

g5000 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> ...


;d.   ??

Sent from my SM-J100VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...




Terry Yeakey was mentally unstable but yet stable enough to perform his duties as a policeman? He cut his wrists and bled in his car and then dragged himself a mile and then shot himself? Makes perfect sense to me......you betcha. I guess his wife was just making shit up that she was under surveillance and was not being harassed to the point that she has had to move several times. You really are naive. We also have the case of Michael Loudenslager that worked at the Murrah building and was in court that day but came to help look for victims. Michael was also observed having an angry conversation with someone there from the BATF but yet he was declared a casualty. Three witnesses that validated the fact that Michael was one of the rescuers have since died under rather suspicious circumstances. You should watch this and try debunking it when you get the chance......these are people that were there that day. It also contains proof by Brigadier General Benton Partin that the alleged amount of ANFO used couldn't have possibly done that amount of damage.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Once again your word is not enough you need to provide evidence for these silly claims as you have no credibility or expertise.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, actually, it was Saudi Arabia that launched the worst attack on American soil in our history, and they got a free pass.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Get off you conspiracy nut websites and maybe we would give some credence to your mental meanderings. 

With all due respect to the general, he may know Air Force bombs but doesn't know shit about demolition of buildings or ANFO bombs.  I would trust an experienced E-6's expertise more than him.  The general is out of his league and speculating.

Why would we blow up a federal building?  That question alone makes all of these far-fetched theories laughable.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Well, actually, it was Saudi Arabia that launched the worst attack on American soil in our history, and they got a free pass.



Ridiculous.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Well, actually, it was Saudi Arabia that launched the worst attack on American soil in our history, and they got a free pass.
> ...


Please. What planet are you from?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Right here.  You apparently live in an alternative universe with all the other conspiracy nuts.


----------



## PredFan (Jan 14, 2018)

I think it's pretty much been shown that the official version got it right. Nothing posted here does anything to dispute that.

/THREAD


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

9/11 was caused by Muslim terrorists  funded by Saudis, and created by Saudis. And why we continue to ignore THAT is the problem. Why we need to obfuscate this is frustrating as hell. And it's so bloody obvious, people can't see the forest for the trees. It's enough to drive you to drink...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> 9/11 was caused by Muslim terrorists  funded by Saudis, and created by Saudis. And why we continue to ignore THAT is the problem. Why we need to obfuscate this is frustrating as hell. And it's so bloody obvious, people can't see the forest for the trees. It's enough to drive you to drink...




That is not the Saudi government.  Perhaps you should be more specific.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


 

There were multiple reasons as to why this Operation Gladio event happened. Records were stored there having to do with Iran/Contra and the cocaine being flown into Mena, Arkansas. The records of 480,000 soldiers that were given an anthrax vaccine that had not been properly tested and fast tracked by the FDA in order to prepare them for Desert Storm coupled with the fact that our soldiers did not have adequate ventilation masks due to using weapons with depleted uranium. That was the cause of Gulf War Syndrome and "da gubermint" was on the hook to pay for medical care not only for those suffering from it but their spouses as well. Depleted uranium ends up in the testes and men coming home making love to their wives and girlfriends were unknowingly putting them at risk. This corporate entity that we call "gubermint" was on the hook for billions if not trillions in damages and future medical care.

We also had the rise of the militia after Waco fiasco and what happened at Ruby Ridge...so to attempt to sway public opinion, the militia movement and pro- 2nd amendment activists needed to be demonized and marginalized. Bill "drop trou" had a domestic terrorism bill that he wanted passed that had been languishing in Congress but found easy passage after OKC. It was really nothing less than a scaled down version of the Patriot Act that was written in advance of 9/11/01.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> 9/11 was caused by Muslim terrorists  funded by Saudis, and created by Saudis. And why we continue to ignore THAT is the problem. Why we need to obfuscate this is frustrating as hell. And it's so bloody obvious, people can't see the forest for the trees. It's enough to drive you to drink...



And rogue elements of this government allowed it to happen and did nothing to stop it while having plausible deniability. It certainly wasn't the Saudis that planted military grade nano-thermite that was found by testing dust samples. It certainly explains the deaths and illnesses of the first responders and those that worked to get rid of the rubble.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




Depleted uranium?  If it was half as dangerous as you nuts claim, I would have been dead 20 years ago!

It's all BULLSHIT!  You embarrass yourself so much!


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...




It depends on how much you were exposed to (along with the unvetted anthrax vaccine).....it has an cumulative effect. So, if you are military? Do you believe that Gulf War Syndrome was just a psychosomatic disorder?  I am glad that you are fine but ask the people in Iraq how they are faring with depleted uranium all around them...birth defects and death is what they have found.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 was caused by Muslim terrorists  funded by Saudis, and created by Saudis. And why we continue to ignore THAT is the problem. Why we need to obfuscate this is frustrating as hell. And it's so bloody obvious, people can't see the forest for the trees. It's enough to drive you to drink...
> ...


That is debatable, when Japan bombed Pearl harbor, we didn't split hairs. When KNEW who was the culprit,  But then again they actually had the balls to use soldiers  in uniforms and put nationalist insignia adopt  all that formal Geneva convention stuff. They didn't use ambiguity and hide in the shadows. We KNOW who brought us 9/11.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 was caused by Muslim terrorists  funded by Saudis, and created by Saudis. And why we continue to ignore THAT is the problem. Why we need to obfuscate this is frustrating as hell. And it's so bloody obvious, people can't see the forest for the trees. It's enough to drive you to drink...
> ...



Oh, this is getting stupid!

Everything that you nutjobs come up with are easily explained away, and that makes you appear 
dumber than a post.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Yes, I had both.  Gulf war syndrome was caused by burning hazardous materials in burn pits.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Nope.  Not debatable. Have a nice day!


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


The reality is we are debating it now, and that's what this thread is about, isn't it?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



No.  I can't debate with that level of ignorance.  If you can't provide valid information, why bother talking to you?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Exactly.  I was stationed with a PN2 at Newport who had been on the ground for Desert Storm.  One of the problems she had was that because she came down with Gulf War syndrome, she was constantly going to medical boards and fighting to stay in.  She told me that it was because of all the crap in the air from the burning oil wells.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



My sons has some health issues from his time in Afghanistan, being close to all the HAZMAT being burned off.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



You know, she used to tell us stories about how it was over there, and how there was oil all over the place that  got into everything.  I thought she was exaggerating until I saw the pictures.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


 Ignorance? The facts ARE out there, why are you  pushing this nonsense? The attack 9/11 was by ghosts and far out conspirators?  It was by Bin Laden, he  was a rich Wahhabi Saudi and  all the rest were Muslims of different ilks . Fact. You are deluded if you think otherwise, kiddo.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Bin Laden and his family are Yemeni, and he was just born in Saudi Arabia. His father only had 52 children.  Man, I'll bet his Dad was tired all the time!  

The Saudis wanted Bin Laden just as much as we did.  He was too militant for their taste and took away his passport.  The royal family was scared of his jihadi tendencies.

See?  Little facts like that just get in the way of your ridiculous conspiracy theories.  You try to just use what little knowledge you have and that is where you fail to get to the nuts and bolts of the issues.


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Like you , your video is a fraud. It highlights "explosions" along several floors as the building goes down but doesn't mention those "explosions" were actually caused by the pressure of the inner core of the building which was already collapsing prior to the outer shell coming down. How can you be so fucking retarded to fall for such easily debunked nonsense?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

My mother lived through Pearl harbor,  most people that lived through that era agree. 9/11 was WORSE. u


Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


You are serious asking that QUESTION. WE INVADED Iraq as a ruse. Friends of mine fought in Iraq. Kids.  man children, good people that were deceived. Don't go there.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 14, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



*There is a simple explanation. 
The speed of the plane is faster than the frames per second on the security camera.
That is why it did not catch the plane's image.*


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> My mother lived through Pearl harbor,  most people that lived through that era agree. 9/11 was WORSE. u
> 
> 
> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Changing the subject now?  The only question I asked was "See?"

What's "man children"?

You want to discuss Iraq, that's fine, but I thought I would educate you on your misconceptions on this topic first.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > My mother lived through Pearl harbor,  most people that lived through that era agree. 9/11 was WORSE. u
> ...


 Yet here we are. Japan clearly attacked us in 1941, Saudi Arabia clearly did so did so on 9/11 but we clearly ignore THAT. WHY? Political expediency? We invade Iraq instead. WHY?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 14, 2018)

Why did we invade Iraq when Saudi Arabia was clearly the culprit of 9/11? Why do we continue to ignore THAT?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Japan's military attacked us in 1941. Did Saudi Arabia's military attack us in 2001?  No.  Your statement is therefore false, or better known in this case as a lie.

You do realize that we invaded Iraq in 2003 and not in 2001, right?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Why did we invade Iraq when Saudi Arabia was clearly the culprit of 9/11? Why do we continue to ignore THAT?



Different issue completely.  I'm not going there until you stop lying about 9/11.


----------



## SAYIT (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Not a word at that site about your claims of a Yeakey letter to his wife or his being "tailed by FBI agents." Nothing about a gov't "false flag event" or cover-up. So if your conspiracy theory has legs, why do you feel the need to fabricate shit?

What I did find was plenty about his emotional instability and the sense that the usual suspects such as Infowars, Prisonplanet, and Riflewarrior have once again used tragic deaths to advance their self-serving agendas (with Hoffman getting the book deal).

Y'all are little more than grave-robbers ... maybe less.


----------



## emilynghiem (Jan 14, 2018)

Dear LaDexter:
So what happened to the passengers on Flight 77?
All of them conveniently crashed or disappeared elsewhere?

FALSE: Pentagon Attack Faked

American Airlines Flight 77 - Wikipedia

LaDexter if you really believe all the Pentagon survivors and personnel are lying, let's make a bet on this. And post it publicly.

You put your name and money down betting that it's all a cover up and lie.

And let's have the FAMILIES and SURVIVORS of this tragic incident at the Pentagon on the other side of this wager.

Are you willing to bet 1 million dollars you are right, and all of them are lying?  How about 10 million?

If you are so sure, there is no limit to what you would bet if you are so sure you are going to win and there's no way you can be wrong.

100 million?

I'd love to see you and all your buddies making such claims,
make a bet and offer to raise 100 million to help survivors of 9/11.

If you are right, you can claim that much for you and other skeptics.

How much are you willing to bet?
If you are so sure you are right, and everyone else is wrong or lying?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



*Depleted uranium ends up in the testes and men coming home making love to their wives and girlfriends were unknowingly putting them at risk.
*
Putting them at risk of what?
Be specific.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Depleted uranium is a heavy metal projectile with very little radioactivity.  I worked on Navy ships and was constantly around the CIWS which used depleted uranium rounds?  Why do all my children have 10 fingers and 10 toes, and were perfectly healthy if this stuff is so hazardous?

Why have I not died of cancer in the past 23 years?


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 14, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Not everyone's genetics are the same....some are more prone to the consequences of this type of poisonous toxin (including the untested anthrax shot) the fn others. The records of soldiers that were given this untested anthrax shot and the exposure to the after-affects of depleted uranium weapons where the masks used would only stop 10 microns from entering the system is something you can investigate for yourself.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 14, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


*
Not everyone's genetics are the same...
*
Why were the wives and girlfriends at risk?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



This conspiracy theory is just that.  We never used safety masks because bullets are solid.  There is no dust, debris or anything else to possibly allow contamination.  

I would venture to say that lead bullets probably constitute a much bigger hazard.  There have been literally thousands upon thousands of sailors who worked on these systems, and all you have is some crackpot theory that it causes all of these health issues.  Why, after all these years, is speculation all you have?

It's sad to think that people can be so stupid!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



I guess using their perverted thought processes, that anyone exposed to depleted to depleted uranium, is giving wives and girlfriends high protein injections of depleted uranium altered little swimmers.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Again, Dale....the FDNY anticipated the collapse of WTC 7 by hours. They put a transit on the building, observed the structure leaning and bulging as it structurally failed after being hit by massive chunks of the falling towers and set on fire. 

The FDNY pulled their fire fighters out of the WTC 7. They created a perimeter around the building, evacuating the area. They announced over loud speakers that the building was going to come down.

Yet you still present the foreknowledge of its collapse by the press as some grand conspiracy mystery. That's your ignorance showing.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 15, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



The attack wasn't from Saudi Arabia. But from individual Saudis. Attacking Saudi Arabia after 911 makes as much sense as bombing DC after Oklahoma City.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Uranium is scary, scarier to people with tiny brains.


----------



## Toro (Jan 15, 2018)

This 9/11 twoofer idiocy is still going on?


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Hey Dale, do you understand what the word "depleted" means?  It means that it has less.  In the case of depleted uranium, it has less radioactive material than naturally occurring uranium does.  And, the reason that the military likes to use it for ammo is because it is very dense material.

Here.............let me help you out....................

Depleted uranium - Wikipedia

*Depleted uranium* (*DU*; also referred to in the past as *Q-metal*, *depletalloy* or *D-38*) is uranium with a lower content of the fissile isotope U-235 than natural uranium.[2] Natural uranium contains about 0.72% U-235, while the DU used by the U.S. Department of Defense contains 0.3% U-235 or less. Uses of DU take advantage of its very high density of 19.1 g/cm3 (68.4% denser than lead). The less radioactive and non-fissile uranium-238 constitutes the main component of depleted uranium.

Civilian uses include counterweights in aircraft, radiation shielding in medical radiation therapy and industrial radiography equipment, and containers for transporting radioactive materials. Military uses include armor plating and armor-piercing projectiles.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 15, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



He thinks it's dangerous because it's radioactive.
He's stupid, so he doesn't realize it's one of the least radioactive substances out there.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 15, 2018)

Did Dale quit the thread because he was proven wrong about the depleted uranium?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 15, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Did Dale quit the thread because he was proven wrong about the depleted uranium?


He was proven wrong about everything


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Did Dale quit the thread because he was proven wrong about the depleted uranium?
> ...



I thought it was funny as hell that he didn't know the reason that airplanes cruised at such a high altitude wasn't so they didn't break up, but rather because of fuel conservation.  

Then, he's trying to tell us how depleted uranium can cause a person to go sterile or have birth defects.  Guess he didn't understand what depleted uranium really was.

The thing that I find interesting about the stuff is that it is 64 percent more dense than lead.  Wonder what kind of improvement you could get with a basic rifle shooting depleted uranium rather than lead?  Bet the penetration would be at the level of punching through kevlar.


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 15, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


\


Depleted Uranium | RadTown USA | US EPA


----------



## Dale Smith (Jan 15, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...




How the World Health Organisation covered up Iraq's nuclear nightmare | Nafeez Ahmed


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 15, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



From the last link:

"...:when inside the body."

Stop eating the shit and you won't have to worry!


----------



## MaryL (Jan 28, 2018)

If our president back on 9/11 had BALLS or channeled Harry Truman, Saudi Arabia would have turned into glass hours after 9/11. Still, we let them get away outrageous provocations like  mass murder and  a act of war.  WHY? Why did we attack Iraq instead? WHY? What the hell did Iraq have to do with ANYTHING?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> If our president back on 9/11 had BALLS or channeled Harry Truman, Saudi Arabia would have turned into glass hours after 9/11. Still, we let them get away outrageous provocations like  mass murder and  a act of war.  WHY? Why did we attack Iraq instead? WHY? What the hell did Iraq have to do with ANYTHING?



Saudi Arabia did not attack us you ignorant POS!  We would have killed millions of innocent people because of where the terrorists were born?  I guess you would support killing everyone from Mexico because some are here illegally in the uS and commit murders!

We didn't attack Iraq until 18 months AFTER 9/11!  Grow up and catch a clue!

There is no excuse for being that stupid!


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> If our president back on 9/11 had BALLS or channeled Harry Truman, Saudi Arabia would have turned into glass hours after 9/11. Still, we let them get away outrageous provocations like  mass murder and  a act of war.  WHY? Why did we attack Iraq instead? WHY? What the hell did Iraq have to do with ANYTHING?


So you think we should have turned the U.S. into glass following the Oklahoma City bombing, do you?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 28, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > If our president back on 9/11 had BALLS or channeled Harry Truman, Saudi Arabia would have turned into glass hours after 9/11. Still, we let them get away outrageous provocations like  mass murder and  a act of war.  WHY? Why did we attack Iraq instead? WHY? What the hell did Iraq have to do with ANYTHING?
> ...


Really. Despite the fact it was funded by, and most of the attackers were from Saudi Arabia. Their fingerprints were all over 9/11.  What the hell WAS Iraq about? A diversion, and, it's working with some of you jokers. Saudi Arabia was the perpetrator of the terrorist attacks on America. It isn't that hard, folks.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



persons from Saudi Arabia did it-----Osama was ETHNICALLY  actually Yemeni.     The Saudi government did
not do it.     ISLAMICISTS did it-----of course,  Saudi Arabia is chock full of Islamic nuts------the kids are
brainwashed.      BUT ----I have known some educated Saudis who were very fine people and were very much aware of the filth they were fed as kids in school


----------



## MaryL (Jan 28, 2018)

Why are we so willing to allow  Saudi Arabia to get off the hook for 9/11? Granted, it wasn't planed out like say, Pearl Harbor by the  "official" Saudi Government. SO? I don't think Hirohito  was any more or less representative of the Japanese people  when they attacked us on 12/7/41 either, but 4 years later we nuked them.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Why are we so willing to allow  Saudi Arabia to get off the hook for 9/11? Granted, it wasn't planed out like say, Pearl Harbor by the  "official" Saudi Government. SO? I don't think Hirohito  was any more or less representative of the Japanese people  when they attacked us on 12/7/41 either, but 4 years later we nuked them.


Because Saudi Arabia didn't attack us.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


At this point, it matters little. Japanese general Shegekuni Yamamato was schooled in America and still he lead the attack on Pearl harbor.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



SO?    that was the POLICY of the JAPANESE government at the time.      It was not the POLICY of the
Saudi government to crash planes into the    WTC -------sheeeeeeesh     Mary-----you DECIDED TO DUMB DOWN?


----------



## MaryL (Jan 28, 2018)

Faun said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Why are we so willing to allow  Saudi Arabia to get off the hook for 9/11? Granted, it wasn't planed out like say, Pearl Harbor by the  "official" Saudi Government. SO? I don't think Hirohito  was any more or less representative of the Japanese people  when they attacked us on 12/7/41 either, but 4 years later we nuked them.
> ...


Yes, they did.  They were cowardly scoundrels that hid it under massive levels of denial, bin Laden  was a Saudi, attacked America  using fellow Wahhabi Muslims mostly from Arabia for the flimsiest  of reasons . We trespassed on Saudi Arabia, that was Bin Laden's little gambit. It dosen't end there, I can go on and on.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


Your dementia is noted; but Saudi Arabia did not attack us.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 28, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


I have a handle on history, and it isn't that hard. Japan attacked us, Saudi Arabia attacked us. You seem to have a problem with the obvious. Perhaps the Saudis don't play fair and don't include YOU  on their playbook? Because actions speak louder than words. 9/11 spoke volumes. The players, the actions. It's all evidence. Saudi Arabia was the bad actor here, plain pure and simple.


----------



## MaryL (Jan 28, 2018)

I think the Saudis are not  what they seem, the royal family, the government, there it is a undercurrent of Muslim hate against the west.  They disguise it. They hide it. The rich religious Muslims that resent the west, that hate the modern world. That think they are the power behind the power. Take the Bin Laden family.  Take Osama, for instance. Poor spoilt brat from a rich Saudi family that  took his hate of non Muslims  much further  and took to  planning, organizing, funding and ultimately attacking the capitol of evil,  er, infidels, (America) in three separate audacious attacks  on American soil. To me, that IS Saudi Arabia attacking America, and for that they need to pay.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...


You don't have a handle on reality. Japan attacked us in Pearl Harbor ... Saudi Arabian nationalists and Egyptian nationalists attacked us on 9.11.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> If our president back on 9/11 had BALLS or channeled Harry Truman, Saudi Arabia would have turned into glass hours after 9/11. Still, we let them get away outrageous provocations like  mass murder and  a act of war.  WHY? Why did we attack Iraq instead? WHY? What the hell did Iraq have to do with ANYTHING?



That would have been remarkably stupid. 

First, we didn't get attacked by Saudi Arabia. We were attacked by individual Saudis. Attacking Saudi Arabia after 911 would make as much sense as nuking Washington DC after Oklahoma City.

Second, Saudi Arabia is our closest ally in the region. Attacking them would have been akin to attacking say, the UK in terms of strategic insanity. We would have lost the trust of every nation on earth, including our allies. As if we would nuke our closest allies, we can't be trusted not to attack anyone.

Third, Saudi Arabia contains Mecca, the holiest site in Islam. Destroying it would been a declaration of war on over a billion people. 

Fourth, it took weeks to figure out exactly what had happened and support that with evidence. Nuking Saudi Arabia 'within hours' would have been done evidence free. We literally would have violated the nuclear taboo on a hunch.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Saudi Arabia hunted down Al qaeda terrorists. What was to gain by attacking the US for the Saudi Government?  Without our help, they would be open to attack by Iran at their leisure?

By the same reasoning, why would we attack the Saudi people for what a few of their countryman did?  Using that logic, we should have executed every single Japanese-American after Pearl Harbor.

You have been reading too many conspiracy theories and not doing enough thinking on your own, if that is possible.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



That was an act for which he was most ashamed and he died as a result of that war.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



No, Saudi Arabia did not attack us.  Those were not Saudi government-sponsored terrorists.  You are simply wong.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 28, 2018)

MaryL said:


> I think the Saudis are not  what they seem, the royal family, the government, there it is a undercurrent of Muslim hate against the west.  They disguise it. They hide it. The rich religious Muslims that resent the west, that hate the modern world. That think they are the power behind the power. Take the Bin Laden family.  Take Osama, for instance. Poor spoilt brat from a rich Saudi family that  took his hate of non Muslims  much further  and took to  planning, organizing, funding and ultimately attacking the capitol of evil,  er, infidels, (America) in three separate audacious attacks  on American soil. To me, that IS Saudi Arabia attacking America, and for that they need to pay.



"spoilt"???

I suggest you go back to school for numerous reasons.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



Very true

Instead...we attacked Iraq


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 29, 2018)

MaryL said:


> At this point, it matters little. Japanese general Shegekuni Yamamato was schooled in America and still he lead the attack on Pearl harbor.


.





			
				Faun said:
			
		

> Saudi Arabian nationalists and Egyptian nationalists attacked us on 9.11.
> 
> While there is not much about the USA educated churchstate attack which operates as this Christian Nation where the second coming for this Christian millennium was Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount whom, in all probability were the 9/11 hijackers; which led to patriot act force feeding Islam.


[/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11.  That's why we never invaded until March of 2003, 18 months later.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


While it’s true that Iraq had nothing to do with 9.11, the Bush administration tried establishing ties early on. Ultimately, after some 3/4ths of America believed there was a connection, Bush finally had to publicly declare Iraq was not involved.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



No shit

Bush never would have gotten approval to invade Iraq if not for post 9-11 hysteria

"We don't want the smoking gun to be a mushroom cloud"


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 29, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




If he wanted to, he could have invaded Iraq immediately.  You just don't want to recognize the facts.  Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11 and those who say they were are simply confused by their own ignorance.  The Bush administration touted Iraq's ties to terror, but was not talking 9/11.

It's funny how all of this evidence of Bush claimed Iraq was involved in 9/11 mysteriously doesn't exist, while literally millions of libs will claim it did.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...



for the record-----the jerks also falsely claim   "BUSH SAID SADDAM HAS NUCLEAR BOMBS"<<*NOPE*


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2018)

Skylar said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > If our president back on 9/11 had BALLS or channeled Harry Truman, Saudi Arabia would have turned into glass hours after 9/11. Still, we let them get away outrageous provocations like  mass murder and  a act of war.  WHY? Why did we attack Iraq instead? WHY? What the hell did Iraq have to do with ANYTHING?
> ...



the action on Iraq was not related to 9-11-01 except in the minds of jerks


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Many, many people b’lieved Iraq was involved in 9.11; not because they were confused but because the Bush Administration was pushing that narrative for a while...

_On Dec. 9, 2001, Cheney said on "Meet The Press" that *"it's been pretty well confirmed that he did go to Prague and he did meet with a senior official of the Iraqi intelligence service in Czechoslovakia last April, several months before the attack."*_

More at: Iraq, 9/11 Still Linked Cheney​


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



I have no doubt that the whole country was IMPRESSED with that little tidbit.     I missed as did 99.99 %
of the rest of the American population.      If Bush WANTED people to believe that   SADDAM was IN ON IT----he would have HAD TO COME UP WITH A LOT MORE THAN THAT-----he didn't because he
didn't nor did he claim that  Saddam has nuclear weapons.     You are doing what people like you do----
grasing for straws


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Bush played his 9-11 card to bully Congress into invading Iraq.

We took it away after that

Lie by Lie: A Timeline of How We Got Into Iraq


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


He certainly implied it when, as justification for war with Iraq, he warned a “mushroom cloud” could be the “smoking gun” if action was not taken...

_”Satellite photographs reveal that Iraq is rebuilding facilities at sites that have been part of its nuclear program in the past. Iraq has attempted to purchase high-strength aluminum tubes and other equipment needed for gas centrifuges, which are used to enrich uranium for nuclear weapons. If the Iraqi regime is able to produce, buy, or steal an amount of highly-enriched uranium a little larger than a single softball, it could have a nuclear weapon in less than a year. And if we allow that to happen, a terrible line would be crossed. Saddam Hussein would be in a position to blackmail anyone who opposes his aggression. He would be in a position to dominate the Middle East. He would be in a position to threaten America. And Saddam Hussein would be in a position to pass nuclear technology to terrorists. Some citizens wonder: After 11 years of living with this problem, why do we need to confront it now? There is a reason. We have experienced the horror of September 11. We have seen that those who hate America are willing to crash airplanes into buildings full of innocent people. Our enemies would be no less willing -- in fact they would be eager -- to use a biological, or chemical, or a nuclear weapon. Knowing these realities, America must not ignore the threat gathering against us. Facing clear evidence of peril, we cannot wait for the final proof -- the smoking gun -- that could come in the form of a mushroom cloud.” ~ George Bush, 10.8.2002_​


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


_ 

^^^^^^   that statement by Bush was  100%   accurate and realistic------you wanted lies?_​


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


99% of the population did not miss it. Most people were actually paying attention to what was going on. That’s why polls revealed some 3 out of 4 Americans believed Iraq was involved in 9.11 — Because the Bush Administration painted that picture.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You unmitigated moron... that statement was not “100% accurate.” Hussein had not been rebuilding their nuclear facilities. The attempted purchase of Uranium was based on a fake document. The Uranium that was found in Iraq and subsequently brought to the U.S. still had the U.N. seals from when it was first discovered after the first Gulf war. And he tied it to 9.11 to play on America’s fears when Iraq had nothing to do with 9.11.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Wrong again you LIAR ---The ONLY reason that Saddam was not busy building a nuclear
bomb is because he did not have the means   YET.       He was knocking himself out on chemicals
and biologicals and any other brutality that he could conjure up-----<<<<<AND THAT IS THE GIST 
OF THE ACCURATE MESSAGE OF BUSH AT THAT TIME-----which at no point included an accusation
that  SADDAM did   9-11.    (YOU LIAR)        DID YOU DANCE ON THE DEAD BODIES OF KURDISH 
KIDS ROTTING IN THE SUN?       I am not at all surprised that some americans imagined that he did
say   "saddam did 9-11"     My fellow americans are that stupid .       He  "implied"???      no such implication
screwed my  mind------some people have EASILY SCREWED MINDS


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You're truly fucking crazy and live in your own historically revised bubble. 

In reality, Hussein had over 4 years of not being monitored, from the time the U.N. inspectors were withdrawn in 1998 until we invaded in 2003, and at no time during that period did Hussein rebuild his weapons programs.

Furthermore, you idiotically claim Bush's statement was 100% accurate. Great -- show proof that Iraq was rebuilding their nuclear facilities......



irosie91 said:


> My fellow americans are that stupid .       He  "implied"???      no such implication
> screwed my  mind------some people have EASILY SCREWED MINDS


Spits the retard who admits he didn't even know Cheney drew a false connection between Iraq and 9.11. It's not that no one screwed your mind -- it's that your mind was shut down to actual information.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That information was confirmed by multiple intelligence sources which all turned out to be wrong.  There was no intent to deceive anyone except Saddam Hussein trying to bolster his claim of possessing WMDs.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


That was never confirmed by any intelligence agency and was thoroughly discredited when a memo surfaced...

http://2d0yaz2jiom3c6vy7e7e5svk.wpe...content/uploads/2012/06/cheneyiraq911memo.pdf

Indicating our intelligence community knew it was bullshit and sent that memo to the White House Situation Room on December 8th, 2001.

The *next day* Cheney went on national television, and in stark contrast to the CIA memo, declared...

_"Well, what we now have that's developed since you and I last talked, Tim, of course, was that report that--it's been pretty well confirmed that he [9.11 hijacker Mohammed Atta] did go to Prague and he did meet with a senior official of the Iraqi intelligence service in Czechoslovakia last April, several months before the attack. Now, what the purpose of that was, what transpired between them, we simply don't know at this point, but that's clearly an avenue that we want to pursue." ~ Dick Cheney, 12.9.2001_​
So no, our intelligence agencies were not wrong. The vice president was. And it took the Bush Administration almost two years, and *after* invading Iraq, to straighten the record.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 29, 2018)

Faun said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You have your sources, and I have mine.  I trust mine more than the media.


----------



## Faun (Jan 29, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> ...


Moron.

Mine is not the media. Mine was a memo from the CIA to inform the White House that the Mohammed Atta in Prague was not the same Mohammed Atta who flew a jet into the World Trade Center.

I also note, you didn't actually show evidence to support your claims. You merely said it, uncorroborated, sourcing no one.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



Bush's message was that Saddam was in immediate possession of weapons of mass destruction. 

Saddam didn't have them.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Neither did Hitler.    I listened to Bush's speeches------I did not hear  "HE's GOT NUCLEAR BOMBS"   ----
but I did know  then------and a lot more since ,,,that he had the means to commit terrorist acts around
the world and was HIGHLY motivated to do so.     Do you have any idea why he invaded Kuwait?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...




The justification for the war was Weapons of Mass Destruction. That term was hammered again and again. Nuclear, biological, chemical. We were shown photos of vehicles we were assured were carrying them, facilities we were promised were manufacturing them, yellow cake we were promised Saddam was in possession of. 

_None of it was true.  We were lied to. _


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Jan 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Here is the problem with what you believe.  Yes, we were lied to about all of those things but it was Saddam's henchman who defected and he believed all of those things to be the gospel because that is what everyone in Saddam's inner circle were led to believe.

If I am told that the US has live aliens captured and held in Area 51 because I have seen documentation from the government of that fact, and then it turns out that it wasn't true, who lied to you?  Not me!


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You already admitted you weren’t paying attention to what was going on and I posted the excerpt from a Bush speech where he claimed Iraq was rebuilding their nuclear facilities, trying to obtain nuclear materials which could used to manufacture a nuclear weapon in under a year which could have been passed to terrorists to attack us, like the 9.11 terrorists, resulting in a nuclear bomb being set off in an American city. None of which was true.

That he said all that and you still can’t see it is a reflection on you and your G-d given limitations more than anything else.


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Hussein denied having WMD...

_”We have sources that tell us that Saddam Hussein recently authorized Iraqi field commanders to use chemical weapons -- the very weapons *the dictator tells us he does not have.*” ~ George Bush, 2.8.2003_​
Turns out, Saddam Hussein was the one telling the truth; while it was our own government who was lying to the world.


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 30, 2018)

anyone who calls anything conspiracy theory still are just falling for the lies and propaganda created to keep you dumbed down do some research its staggering wake up


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



do you have any idea why he invaded Kuwait?      was he looking for a summer resort?


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

Skylar said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



you got a picture of that  yellow cake you saw.       Nope-----all true----he had stuff useful for terrorism and
was very eager to promote more and more terrorism ------he even paid people to tie bombs to their asses
around the world--------not enough for you?


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 30, 2018)

most all of it has to do with the elite taking over their banks


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> most all of it has to do with the elite taking over their banks



whose banks?


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > most all of it has to do with the elite taking over their banks
> ...


the world bank the ones that own the federal reserve and every bank but three the elite global bankers


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 30, 2018)

Only Three Countries Left Without a ROTHSCHILD Central Bank!


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

oh----the great rothchild conspiracy------I know that stuff----I read all about it as a child.  
I grew up in the USA-----north east----along the way of the Hudson Valley----the great
NAZI enclave of the USA


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> oh----the great rothchild conspiracy------I know that stuff----I read all about it as a child.
> I grew up in the USA-----north east----along the way of the Hudson Valley----the great
> NAZI enclave of the USA


not conspiracy truth


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 30, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > oh----the great rothchild conspiracy------I know that stuff----I read all about it as a child.
> ...



right-----way back then----I also read  National Enquirer-----in the supermarket.    I knew lots of
people who believed that crap too


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


Hey, I know people who heard Bush say Iraq was rebuilding their nuclear facilities and trying to obtain nuclear material which could enable them to build a nuclear weapon in under a year, which could have created a mushroom cloud in an American city — who thinks Bush wasn’t talking about Iraq working towards possibly nuking a U.S. city.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 30, 2018)

Faun said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


wow i forgot about that


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 30, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> right-----way back then----I also read  National Enquirer-----in the supermarket.    I knew lots of
> people who believed that crap too


Hey, I know people who heard Bush say Iraq was rebuilding their nuclear facilities and trying to obtain nuclear material which could enable them to build a nuclear weapon in under a year, which could have created a mushroom cloud in an American city — who thinks Bush wasn’t talking about Iraq working towards possibly nuking a U.S. city. [/QUOTE]

Could have been a Freudian slip of the burning Bush's USA educated churchstate attack which operates as this Christian Nation where the second coming for this Christian millennium was Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount whom, in all probability were the 9/11 hijackers; which led to patriot act force feeding Islam.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 30, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



The Fed is part of the US government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



there you go with your fairy tales that Bin Laden attacked us Mary..LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> anyone who calls anything conspiracy theory still are just falling for the lies and propaganda created to keep you dumbed down do some research its staggering wake up




before you post did you notice that there were FORTY ONE,count them,FORTY ONE farts in a row by the shills that have penetrated this forum sent here by their handlers to troll?


this is the most wacky conspiracy EVER concocted by the government thats for sure.

Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories

Looniest conspiracy THEORY indeed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 30, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Which you know to be true


----------



## KissMy (Jan 31, 2018)

*(4:34 p.m.-6:53 p.m.) September 11, 2001: Passengers on Air Force One Are Given the Anti-Anthrax Drug Cipro

A week later Anthrax Letters Targeting Democrats & Reporters began to arrive. These letters were Mailed by US Military's Bruce Edwards Ivins & Contained US Military Anthrax.  Ivins was the  senior biodefense researcher at the United States Army Medical Research Institute of Infectious Diseases, Fort Detrick, Maryland,

October 5-November 21, 2001: Anthrax Letters Kill Five, Heighten Terrorist Attack Fears*


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

anything bad that has ever happened has been preplanned byt the elite to go along with their agenda even the titanic do some research for crying out loud the evidence is staggering and common sense wake up sleepers


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


are you saying the federal reserve is a part of the us govt? it hasn't been since 1913 when wilson a freemason threw us under the bus for campaign money


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


l ol how can anyone not know the truth about 9/11 or our govt not being ours by now


----------



## saltydancin (Jan 31, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


*
are you saying the federal reserve is a part of the us govt?
*
The Federal Reserve is part of the US government.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The Federal Reserve is an independent entity established by the Federal Reserve Act of 1913.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



Yup, an independent entity that is part of the US government.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


the us has no part of it doll do some research...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



Created by Congress, given a dual mandate by Congress, Chairman appointed by the President, confirmed by the Senate. Over 95% of Fed profit turned over to the US Treasury.

Sounds to me like it is part of the US government.

Feel free to use your own research to post your proof that it is not.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


are you insane?  Do some research lol you are falling for fake proppaganda created to keep you dumbed down.  The federal reservve is the biggest back stab on america...


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


The Federal Reserve Banks are _not_ a part of the federal government, but they exist because of an act of Congress.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


None of which is anything except hyperbole.

Regardless of how you feel about the fed you have no evidence that any of these various conspiracy theories are anything except a delusional concept.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Who Owns the Federal Reserve Banks | In Plain English | St. Louis Fed  here is a good one but ify ou want to dig deeper and kinow the  real real truth -= they are owned by the banking cartel who were freemasons s pres wilson was and he signed the bill and sold us out for campaign money


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Sinking the Titanic to create the Federal Reserve - Metatech


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



The Fed is part of the US government. True story.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


View attachment 159372 The first misconception that most people have is that the Federal Reserve Bank is a branch of the US governmment. IT IS NOT. THE FEDERAL RESERVE BANK IS A PRIVATE COMPANY. Most people believe it is as American as the Constitution. The Constitution actually forbids it's existence. Article 1, Section 8, states that Congress shall have the power to create money and regulate the value thereofff, not a bunch of international bankers! Today the FED controls and profits by printingg worthless paper, called money, through the Treasury, regulating its value, and the biggest outrage of all, collecting interest on it! (the so-called national debt, via the federal income tax)

The FED creates money from nothing, and loans it back to us through banks, and charges interest on our currency. The FED also buys Government debt with money printed on a printing press and charges US taxpayers interest. Many Congressmen and Presidents say this is fraud. Who actually owns the Federal Reserve Central Banks? The ownership of the 12 Central banks, a very well-kept secret, has been revealed: 1. Rothschild Bank of London 2. Warburg Bank of Hamburg 3..Rothschild Bank of Berlin 4. Lehman Brothers of NY 5. Lazard Brothers of Paris 6. Kuhn Loeb Bank of NY 7. Israel Moses Seif Banks of Italy 8.. Goldman Sachs of NY 9. Warburg Bank of Amsterdam 10.Chase Manhattan Bank of NY

These bankers are connected to London Banking Houses which ultimately control the FED. When England lost the Revolutionary War with America where our forefathers were fighting thheir own government, they planned to control us by controlling our banking system, the printing of our money, and our debt. How did it happen? After previous attempts to push the Federal Reserve Act through Congress, a group of bankers funded and staffed Woodrow Wilson's campaign for President. He had comitted to sign this act. In 1913, a Senator, Nelson Aldrich, maternal grandfather to the Rockefellers, pushed the Act through Congress just before Xmas, when much of Congress was on vacation.......... View attachment 159371


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Who Owns the Federal Reserve Banks | In Plain English | St. Louis Fed  here is a good one but ify ou want to dig deeper and kinow the  real real truth -= they are owned by the banking cartel who were freemasons s pres wilson was and he signed the bill and sold us out for campaign money



*So is the Fed private or public? 

The answer is both. While the Board of Governors is an independent government agency, the Federal Reserve Banks are set up like private corporations. Member banks hold stock in the Federal Reserve Banks and earn dividends. Holding this stock does not carry with it the control and financial interest given to holders of common stock in for-profit organizations.*

Excellent! I love it when idiots refute their own moronic claims.
Glad to help you get the tiniest bit educated.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Who Owns the Federal Reserve Banks | In Plain English | St. Louis Fed  here is a good one but ify ou want to dig deeper and kinow the  real real truth -= they are owned by the banking cartel who were freemasons s pres wilson was and he signed the bill and sold us out for campaign money
> ...


i told you that is what they try to tell you and then sent you the real truth wake up snooty one


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



This was your link. They were trying to tell you the truth.
You were too dumb to see it.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


no doll you are - the fed is owned by the elite wake up


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



*THE FEDERAL RESERVE BANK IS A PRIVATE COMPANY. 
*
What private companies turned over 96.8% of 2017 earnings to the US Treasury while only handing 3.2% of earnings to "shareholders"?

* The Constitution actually forbids it's existence. 
*
You think that's what the Founders meant? LOL!

*The FED creates money from nothing, and loans it back to us through banks,
*
You think banks borrow from the Fed in order to lend to us? 
Banks aren't currently borrowing much from the Fed. $65 million in current Discount Window loans aren't nothing, but it certainly isn't enough to fund many loans to consumers. Oops.
*
 and charges interest on our currency. 
*
You pay interest on your currency? How much? Where do you send the payment?
I have a $20 in my wallet. No one ever sent me a bill for interest.
*
The ownership of the 12 Central banks, a very well-kept secret, has been revealed: 
*
Every single bank that is a member of the Federal Reserve system is a "shareholder".
It's not a secret. Never has been a secret.

*Nelson Aldrich, maternal grandfather to the Rockefellers, pushed the Act through Congress just before Xmas, when much of Congress was on vacation
*
Sounds sneaky! You realize the Federal Reserve Act was debated for months, don't you?
What was the final vote in Congress?


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

Well, you sure have enough nutty videos, but still no evidence of your claims........


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Well, you sure have enough nutty videos, but still no evidence of your claims........


ive been researching for over 35 years you think ive only watched one you tube video ... wake up sunshine


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 31, 2018)

Wow..................dasiesRwild makes some of the nuttier conspiracy theorists on this board look sane.

Illuminati?  Really?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you sure have enough nutty videos, but still no evidence of your claims........
> ...


Yes like most conspiracy theory loons you have been selectively finding those who agree with your preconceived notions and calling it research


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you sure have enough nutty videos, but still no evidence of your claims........
> ...



35 years and all you posted was moronic videos and conspiracy bs?
That's sad.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



You know, anytime that someone offers up a YouTube video as "proof" of something, that is generally the time I decide they don't know squat and are fishing for anything to try to prove their alternative facts. 

If people want me to believe them (and apparently dasiesRwild doesn't), they will use hard links to actual news sites, or scholarly papers written by experts.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


i have been researching for over 35 years do you honestly think i have only looked at one video ? and there are many well documented videos wake up


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


i looked quick i am at work not where my research is duh


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


oh please sleeper the evidence is staggering do some research


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wow..................dasiesRwild makes some of the nuttier conspiracy theorists on this board look sane.
> 
> Illuminati?  Really?


hey sleepers - there are more of us awake than you few still sleeping so wake up... conspiracy theory was created as propaganda to keep you dumbed down wake up lmao you should be awake by now


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Well, you sure have enough nutty videos, but still no evidence of your claims........


lol you crack me up there are more awake than you still sleeping why are you still sleepinmg btw you should be awake by now lmao


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wow..................dasiesRwild makes some of the nuttier conspiracy theorists on this board look sane.
> 
> Illuminati?  Really?


yes illuminati you poor thing still asleep how ridiculous for you - go back to bed hon its almost over and you will have had no idea of what happened


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jan 31, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Well, you sure have enough nutty videos, but still no evidence of your claims........
> ...



When you get a chance, post up all your real evidence.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Jan 31, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


you have google as i do do your own homework sleeper


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


I have done more research than you and all you have done is follow around a bunch of conspiracy theory fools.

You do not have any evidence boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


You have no evidence and the burden is on you.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Wow..................dasiesRwild makes some of the nuttier conspiracy theorists on this board look sane.
> ...


No it was not created that way or for that and you need to take the red pill.

The matrix has you.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


the sand trap has you doll now take your head out of the sand and do some seriousl research perhaps you might wake up like most  of us are by now lol you crack me up sleeper


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


the amount of evidence is overwhelming wake up now sleeper


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


oh please you did not say you have done research and conspiracy theory in the same sentence this proves you are asleep - they made up conspiracy theory to keep you asleep and dumbed down stop foloowing the lies and propaganda made to keep you dumbed down gety  our head out of the sand and wake up sleeper


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


There is no most of you as you are a fringe nobody and I have done serious research you have not which is why you are incapable of citing evidence for your idiotic assertions


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


Wrong there is no such evideence or you would have cited some now take your red pill.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


There is no they who made up conspiracy theory it is a logical description of what fools like you preach and believe,

It is all known and proven bullshit of course which is why you cannot support it with evidence.

It is a moron who claims to have done research and then claims conspiracy theory is real who is the true laughing stock.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Can't figure out which one is the cruise missile & which one is the 757 as payloads seem vaguely similar......


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


you are so backwards lmao lol i cannot stop laughiing youre so ridiculous lol


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



I've seen plenty of anti-Fed idiocy, I don't need to search for more.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



You never explained how much interest you pay on your currency.
Or who you send your payment to.........weird.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


i have researched it all for over 35 years wake up sunshine and i am a girl... lol


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


You must be laughing at yourself as you have no evidence to cite.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


As pointed out earlier you have not done researched you have only selectively cherry picked the views of those who agree with you


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


YOU MAKE NO SENSE DOLL sry caps


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 1, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


the evidence is overwhelming do a search


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


No it is not.

It does not exist.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


I make perfectly good sense and i am correct


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks like pansyRweird thinks that the "proof" she gets from other conspiracy nuts will somehow "prove" her alternate facts.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 1, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> The FED creates money from nothing, and loans it back to us through banks, and charges interest on our currency. The FED also buys Government debt with money printed on a printing press and charges US taxpayers interest.


That part you tards are completely in the dark about is that the Fed also SELLS government debt and ERASES money.

In this way, the Fed is able to accommodate growth in the economy instead of being ridiculously chained to how much of a particular metal someone took out of the ground in the same period.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 1, 2018)

How did this topic go from a 757 hitting the Pentagon to the Illuminati controlling the Fed?


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 1, 2018)

g5000 said:


> How did this topic go from a 757 hitting the Pentagon to the Illuminati controlling the Fed?



 Probably from that Catholic Church megalomaniacal crusade where Arab terrorists paid Germans to get taught Christian mass murder tactics, which may very well be funded thru the new testament of 12 banks as tribes funding all Illuminati cruise missile/757 operations with hands at the controls.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 1, 2018)

g5000 said:


> How did this topic go from a 757 hitting the Pentagon to the Illuminati controlling the Fed?



It's because pansysRweird derailed the thread and started telling us that not only was 9/11 a government conspiracy, but according to her, it's just scratching the surface because the deep state government is controlled by the Illuminati and they are the ones secretly controlling the world via wars and artificially created plagues and disease.

At least, that is what she appears to believe.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 2, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Looks like pansyRweird thinks that the "proof" she gets from other conspiracy nuts will somehow "prove" her alternate facts.


us conspiracy nuts are the ones with the truth you sleepers are the ones that do not deal with it


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


how would you of all people know anything of what i have done i told you i have deal with it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 2, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...


Because you have nothing but grandiose claims.

You are not an authority or expert and have no evidence whatsoever to back up your assertions.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 2, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



Simple questions: How many paint chips have you eaten as a child and when do you plan to move out of your parent’s basement?


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 2, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like pansyRweird thinks that the "proof" she gets from other conspiracy nuts will somehow "prove" her alternate facts.
> ...



*us conspiracy nuts are the ones with the truth 
*
Tell me the truth about your currency.
How much interest does the Fed charge you for it?


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:
			
		

> Because you have nothing but grandiose claims.
> You are not an authority or expert and have no evidence whatsoever to back up your assertions.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 2, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


i know that if you start with a basic research on freemasons it makes loads of sense - tell me why is our money have hidden agendas and washington dc set up the way it it?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 2, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



Money has no agenda. It is just a thing, a medium of exchange. It has no brain or thoughts or feelings or motives. 

Freemasons are nothing more than a club with a few rituals.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 2, 2018)

Solving the free mason ritual where there's a difference between a cruise missile or 757 but not between either a cruise missile or 757 & the those KKK new Koran churchstate thieving US Constitution arsonist lynching enforcement cops which trample pansysRweird while sloshing thru an Islamo-Nazi soup line club.


----------



## Slash (Feb 4, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



Seeing as hundreds of people saw a plane and not a cruise missile, and the responders on scene within 3 minutes all saw plane parts and not cruise missile parts, and there was no one out driving around with semi trucks sprinkling plane parts all over the lawn and sticking them in the building... 

And the fact that someone had to disappear a plane of 64 people, sprinkle their DNA and body parts around a site, put out plane wreckage, including in the heart of a burning building, pay off thousands of people and ensure they don't speak, get Al Qaeda members going to flight school to somehow agree to be on that plane, get cell phone carriers to fake calls made from the plane post-hijacking, and have all this go off without a hitch in 20 minutes... I'm calling BS.  

I'm going plane.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm going plane.[/QUOTE]

I'm going plain. Leave it to Kaepernick to take a knee just as the Bush administration & all those to follow.


----------



## Slash (Feb 4, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> I'm going plane.



I'm going plain. Leave it to Kaepernick to take a knee just as the Bush administration & all those to follow.[/QUOTE]

Seems you get a lot of those kinds of things too from the conspiracy theorists.   When I start hearing Zionist power, New World Order, Illuminati, Freemasons, and Colonel Sanders, I tend to question the validity of that theory.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 5, 2018)

Slash said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going plane.
> ...



Seems you get a lot of those kinds of things too from the conspiracy theorists.   When I start hearing Zionist power, New World Order, Illuminati, Freemasons, and Colonel Sanders, I tend to question the validity of that theory.[/QUOTE]

Not sure what constitutes a conspiracy past once is an accident, twice is a coincidence & there are no coincidences......
but Trump tongue lashing those that don't stand for the anthem is about as ridiculous as Kaepernick taking a knee in that American tradition of the Bush administration taking a knee to Islam for 9/11 & then doing a patriot act for ethnic cleansing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


>


they cover their ears and close their eyes to this video since it takes them to school 9/11 was an inside job.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



and wrongwinger cant show any of that evidence of that wreackage.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

IsaacNewton said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???
> ...



evade mode from you as always when you cant refute facts they have no evidence.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



predfan troll always covers his ears and closes his eyes when you bring up those pesky facts.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



the bush dupes got owned by you just now.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



more and more whistleblowers will come out.just look at the JFK assassination how CIA operative E Hoard Hunt came out and spilled the beans on his deathbed confession it was a CIA operation after denying it for years,same will happen with 9/11 20 years from now or so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



the bush dupes wont accept that of course.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



these agents get so despearate they LIE.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


you owned his ass.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



yeah he knows he cant stand tow to toe in a debate,all the bush dupes do.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



he wont cause he only sees what he WANTS to see.LOL


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 10, 2018)

9-11 Truthers are scum


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

BuckToothMoron said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Why does this video get some people SO ANGRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
> ...



you are better off trying to prove elvis is alive over proving that the official sotry of 9/11 is true.hahahahahahahahaa


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



Like i said they get desperte when you own them as you have.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



as with all bush dupes.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



you owned their ass again.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



you REALLY owned his ass and took all the Bush dupes to school in this post.HEE HEE.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

KissMy said:


> *Egypt Air Flight 990 Flew 740/MPH at 16,000'ft while pulling 2.8Gs*



where did you pull that one out of your ass,from your CIA handlers? you also said the rams would never come back to LA so you exposed you have no credibility troll.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...




i noticed how he could only laugh after you took him to school since he knows you OWNED his ass.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



he wont watch the videos because thats what his handlers tell him.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



they cant put the facts together when they see this video it was an inside job.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



this agent got his ass owned by you as well same as the nazi troll agent.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Firefighters mistaken.........they simply "heard things".....
> 
> 9/11 Firefighters Reveal Bombs Destroyed WTC lobby



you are REALLY owning their asses now.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



he wont watch that video since it exposed OKLAHOMA CITY being a false flag staged by our government as well.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 10, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



YOU NAILED IT.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 10, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Get off you conspiracy nut websites and maybe we would give some credence to your mental meanderings.
> ...



Doubt they made anywhere near what those crooks in Capitol Hill 21st century holy costs Federal Lynching churchstate of hate railroading train economically manipulated as thieving US Constitution - old glory arsonists, where a D.C hospital birth certificate plus a D.C Health Dept of Vital Statistics birth certificate were disregarded so Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality "man is God" second coming comeback with Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 as sport use of a plane while cruise missile use was probably a statistical anomaly.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 10, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> 9-11 Truthers are scum



I use to feel the same way and I spent 11 years busting on truthers. I demonized and marginalized them. I targeted them for as much abuse as I could give out. I trolled them and followed them by using Google to see what message boards that they were on. I was the most pathetic deep state tool fool that they could ever ask for. I wish that I could find every single "truther" that I busted on and tried to shame just so I could tell them that I regret what I did. They stood tall in the face of incredible blowback. They planted the seed and what they did woke a lot of people up. Those that were asleep had to come to their own "come to Jesus meeting". The start of my epiphany was the challenge proposed by my son that dared me to watch "Loose Change" and he said that if I watched it and still had no doubts? He would never pester me again......so I did  with great gusto ( because no kid of mine is gonna tell me how the cow eats the cabbage) and I had a notebook and a pen so I could debunk the rhetoric.....but less than halfway into the video I found out shit that was never told to us on the Operation Mockingbird media. Building Seven? Merely a mention but when you look into it and find that it wasn't hit by any plane and the alleged damaged foundation was only on one side and that it fell like a controlled demolition? I got this sinking feeling and I felt like I wanted to vomit.

I still clung to the official narrative and I talked to someone that I really respected. He is an engineer and owned the small company he started from scratch because he is the best PLC programmer that there is. He revolutionized the mailing industry. I worked with him on many projects so I asked him what he thought about that day...he said with no hesitation "That is the biggest load of bullshit ever sold to us". I dug deeper and did more reading and uncovered more details that we were never told. When the scales fell from my eyes? I couldn't eat and I couldn't sleep for more than a couple of hours at a time for a month. I went from being this gregarious, outgoing guy to a recluse. Herb asked me what was wrong because he saw the changes and I told him....then he did the most compassionate thing for me ever. He said "Dale, it's a helluva thing to come to the realization that everything that you ever believed was wrong.....don't worry, I have got your back....you want to come in at noon? Come in at noon.....if you can't sleep and want to come in at 3 AM? Do so....you know the timeline of the project and when this machine has to be delivered. I will work with ya". We still joke to this day about how I have evolved from being this depressed individual into a soldier that tries to alert the masses. Like a pebble that is tossed into a pond? Eventually the ripples reach the shore.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 11, 2018)

There are too many problems with the official story for there not to be something to this conspiracy. Had it all gone down like they said, it would be very clear, but it's not. There are too many testimonies, too many weird things with the videos, and with the physics that, while I don't claim to know what happened, it does leave a lot of questions.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 12, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> There are too many problems with the official story for there not to be something to this conspiracy. Had it all gone down like they said, it would be very clear, but it's not. There are too many testimonies, too many weird things with the videos, and with the physics that, while I don't claim to know what happened, it does leave a lot of questions.



If the national religion wasn't such an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality where whether it have been a plane or for some speculative diversion to a cruise missile; still no difference from drug trafficking KKK churchstate cops baptizing eyes by urination or a supreme swastika up Uranus court of thieving US Constitution arsonists dictating it's one nation under God with equal justice under law to a child which was just deprived of the item.


----------



## Slash (Feb 12, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> There are too many problems with the official story for there not to be something to this conspiracy. Had it all gone down like they said, it would be very clear, but it's not. There are too many testimonies, too many weird things with the videos, and with the physics that, while I don't claim to know what happened, it does leave a lot of questions.



Well the thing is a lot of the conspiracy likes to create doubt by using things we want to believe that may not be true.  Like the "where's the plane" pictures at the pentagon.  Yeah, buried in the mess, and all over the lawn and everywhere else if you look closely.  But take that shot from far away and there's no giant plane laying there.  

So you need to suspend belief of that theory.  That somehow, it was easier to disappear an entire plane full of people, cut them up, cut the plane up, burn them, etc etc... and then sprinkle all that over the lawn, and into the building that's on fire etc with nobody knowing or the camera's picking up you doing it.  Oh and that plane was flying fine and in contact within 30 minutes of the Pentagon being hit, so you have 30 minutes to land it and pull that off.  

You have to suspend reality.   Like the bit about the US performing the attack.  Really?  We can't keep a blow job quiet in the White House, but Bush can pull that off?  And why 4 attacks?  Who in their right mind would think we'd need more than one of the buildings hit?   But no, lets increase the likelihood of this getting found out by a factor of 4.  More buildings to secretly wire.  More terrorist backgrounds to create.  More people to get involved with the setup. More more more... with zero reward for all that risk.  Once that first tower fell, Al Qaeda and anyone supporting them was enemy #1. There's no reason for it, other than sheer stupidity, and you can't pull something of that scale off if you are that dumb.  

People say the FBI and CIA pulled it off?  Have you seen all the rumors and text messages and info coming out about the Trump investigation from there?  And here's something 1000 times more complex, involving so many more people and it's PERFECTLY QUIET.  It's been over 17 years.  Nobody involved in that on their deathbed showing a memo or claiming they were involved in a setup with real information.  Not one group like wikileaks finding info on it.  Not one person tied to it.  But after a single year we've got all sorts of inside info on the Trump investigation.  

I can't be that gullible to believe those ideas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

PredFan said:


> I think it's pretty much been shown that the official version got it right. Nothing posted here does anything to dispute that.
> 
> /THREAD



yep the official version got it wrong for sure,no doubt about that.nothing the bush dupes have posted has been able to stand up to the likes of Dale,ramfunk and the other truth seekers who dont go into it only seeing what they WANT to see.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 was caused by Muslim terrorists  funded by Saudis, and created by Saudis. And why we continue to ignore THAT is the problem. Why we need to obfuscate this is frustrating as hell. And it's so bloody obvious, people can't see the forest for the trees. It's enough to drive you to drink...
> ...



predfan gets taken to school by you as always.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???
> ...



coming from a sheep who has been brianwashed by out corrupt schools and CIA controlled media that ronald reagan was the greatest president ever,i would expect nothing else from you programmed sheep.LOL same as how you only see what you WANT to see on reagan,same as in 9/11 as well obviously.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> anyone who calls anything conspiracy theory still are just falling for the lies and propaganda created to keep you dumbed down do some research its staggering wake up



the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Only Three Countries Left Without a ROTHSCHILD Central Bank!



they of course wont read this link because these paid shill are instructed  by their hanlders to not look at the evidence. one  thing that link got wrong though I am pretty sure is that Russia is not owned by the rothchilds anymore which is why they are trying to our corrupt government and evil CIA to start a war with them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> anything bad that has ever happened has been preplanned byt the elite to go along with their agenda even the titanic do some research for crying out loud the evidence is staggering and common sense wake up sleepers



you are making way too much sense for these shills that have penetrated this site to understand.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MaryL said:
> ...



sadly its because they cant come to grips with reality and facts like we have that they were brainwashed and programmed by our corrupt school system their whole lives  that we are a free country,that  we elect our presidents and put them in office,and that there is a difference in the two parties unable to come to grips with reality as we have,that  there is no difference in the two parties,that BOTH parties are corrupt,and its a one party system designed to look like two so the sheep think they have a choice in who gets elected.

they have been programmed that their government looks out after them and they they live in a free country so the thought of facing those facts and reality that they were lied to their entire lives,that we REALLY live in a facist dictatership,and a banana republic,thats going down a rabbits hole they dont want to venture down so they keep living in denial thinking they live in a free country,that they elect their officials in washington and they are looking out for them so everything they hear and see in the media,they accept at face value as the ultimate truth since the government told them it was because they are incapable of looking outside the box or critical thinking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



trolls like this agent are a waste of breath,they are paid shills sent by their handlers to try and derail any truth discussion on that,


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...




another paid troll on the governments payroll  not worth wasting your time on as all the defenders of the official story are. they ignore that pesky fact you brought up,they have no answers for the fact that ever since 1913 we have been a facist dictatership. they cant come to grips with reality that was WHY JFK was killed was because he tried to end the fed and WHY every president since then has all stayed alive because none of them have ever reinstated his executive order he signed that if were still in affect today,America would not be in trillions of dollars of debt that it is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



This troll NEVER does research,he is paid shill on the governments payroll that has penetrated this site and paid to post the propaganda that the fed is part of the us government.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



I am afraid this agent shill has no critical thinking skills and cant comprehend any of these facts that you took him to school on.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


>



you are wasting your time,they wont watch it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Wow..................dasiesRwild makes some of the nuttier conspiracy theorists on this board look sane.
> 
> Illuminati?  Really?



since you cover your ears and close your eyes to facts that dont go along with your warped views,of course you are ignorant   about the Illuminati. oh and also hypocrite agent troll, you are in no position to be calling someone a nutty conspiracy theorist when YOU believe THIS nutty conspiracy theory that you worship as the gospel truth  Idaho Observer: The looniest of all 9/11 conspiracy theories


as well as how   and have never been able to debunk anything dale has posted when y=he took you to school dale that 9/11 was an inside job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...




this stupid fuck paid  shill of the governments only sees what he WANTS to see.This coward troll NEVER watches videos that expose it as an inside job since he can never admit to being proven wrong on this.Like all Bush dupes,he is incapabale of standing toe toe in a debate.he will just evade videos of pesky facts he cant counter and then then starts talking about other details that have NOTHING to do with the facts you present in links and videos like the coward he is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



the bush dupes never research facts that dont support the official version.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...




these Bush dupes are such stupid fucks that idea never dawns on them.look at all the videos they have ignored on this thread? LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...




He is the biggest paid shill of them ALL.LOL He has suffered so much embarrassment over the years from HUNDREDS of people like me and you,hard to believe he still even has the guts to show his face around here the way he is incapable of looking at facts.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...




they wont do a search that does not go along with their own warped views.LOL look at how they keep evading all the videos that expose how corrupt our government is.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like pansyRweird thinks that the "proof" she gets from other conspiracy nuts will somehow "prove" her alternate facts.
> ...


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 12, 2018)

Slash said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many problems with the official story for there not to be something to this conspiracy.  More terrorist backgrounds to create.  There's no reason for it, other than sheer stupidity, and you can't pull something of that scale off if you are that dumb.
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> There are too many problems with the official story for there not to be something to this conspiracy. Had it all gone down like they said, it would be very clear, but it's not. There are too many testimonies, too many weird things with the videos, and with the physics that, while I don't claim to know what happened, it does leave a lot of questions.



You should watch these three videos. NOBODY has ever been able to refute the facts in these videos that it was a joint CIA/MOSSAD operation,not the government,not these shills of the government that have penetrated this forum.NOBODY. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are knowing they are cornered and backed up against the wall with nowhere to run. they NEVER watch them,like clockwork,all they do everytime is come back and insult you and call you names since they know they are cornered and cant counter the facts in them. they cant stand toe to toe in a debate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many problems with the official story for there not to be something to this conspiracy. Had it all gone down like they said, it would be very clear, but it's not. There are too many testimonies, too many weird things with the videos, and with the physics that, while I don't claim to know what happened, it does leave a lot of questions.
> ...




Like clockwork,ONE of the governments paid shill ALREADY posted a smiley since he knows he is backed up against the wall with nowhere to run knowing i OWNED his sorry ass. 

agent WRONGwinger,USMB's biggest troll of them all,a troll that is such a stupid fuck,he said the Rams would NEVER come back to LA even though the facts were right there in front of his eyes and so obvious that even a CHILD could see the obvious he could not they were coming back.
whats REALLY funny though is he is STILL butthurt today about being wrong on that same as he is butthurt that his hero mass murderer hellery did not get elected.all he ever does is whine and cry all the time about BOTH these issues like the baby he is.seriously he acts like a three year old when you try and get him to admit he was wrong on the rams not coming back to LA or accepting the truth Hitlery did not get elected.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > There are too many problems with the official story for there not to be something to this conspiracy. Had it all gone down like they said, it would be very clear, but it's not. There are too many testimonies, too many weird things with the videos, and with the physics that, while I don't claim to know what happened, it does leave a lot of questions.
> ...



Here's a super ego shill being a sacrificial ram getting Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality renumeration for attempting baptizing eyes by urinations for brainwashing as yet another of those higher than one nation under God business jihads.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


>



this what these government paid shills like wrongwinger,sailer,sounazi agent murderer always do when you post videos like this or the three videos i just posted recently,this is the what the Bush dupes do  each time they see these videos they cant refute that 9/11 was an inside job as evidendened on this whole thread so you KNOW they will do the same thing with MY three videos i posted like clockwork.






there again is the bush dupes when they know they cant stand toe to toe with pesky facts in videos and links you post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

daisiesRwild said:


>



and for the lazy ass sheep americans who wont take an hour to look at this informative video like that stupid fuck naiz shill,wrongwinger and others,here is a very short video that details HOW we have been in a facist dictatership ever since 1913 thanks mainly to that mother fucker bastard asshole traiter Woodrow Wilson signing the federal reserve act.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



* JFK was killed was because he tried to end the fed 
*
Allowing the Fed to produce $1 and $2 Federal Reserve notes for the first time in history is a strange
way to "End the Fed".
*
every president since then has all stayed alive because none of them have ever reinstated his executive order 
*
It was on the books until 1987.
_
A 2010 article in Research magazine discussing various controversies surrounding the Federal Reserve stated that "the wildest accusation against the Fed is that it was involved in Kennedy's assassination."[17] Critics of the theory note that Kennedy called for and signed legislation phasing out Silver Certificates in favor of Federal Reserve Notes, thereby enhancing the power of the Federal Reserve; and that Executive Order 11110 was a technicality that only delegated existing presidential powers to the Secretary of the Treasury for administrative convenience during a period of transition.[17][18]

Executive Order 11110 - Wikipedia
_
DERP!


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 12, 2018)

It don't get any better then this, any buddy that disputes this guy well lets just say there is no disputing him. There is no one more qualified then he is. Look him up.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 12, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> It don't get any better then this, any buddy that disputes this guy well lets just say there is no disputing him. There is no one more qualified then he is. Look him up.



DERP!


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 12, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> It don't get any better then this, any buddy that disputes this guy well lets just say there is no disputing him. There is no one more qualified then he is. Look him up.



Did you or the other idiot on this video consider that the entire OUTER RING was destroyed?  The hole you are showing is AFTER the plane plowed through the outer ring, and some of the debris made it further in due to the high speed of the aircraft on impact.

And...............fwiw................you idiots who are suggesting cruise missiles should realize that it would take at least 3 cruise missiles to do that kind of damage to the building, and you would have heard 3 distinct explosions. 

If you conspiracy theory idiots want to talk about the capabilities of the military, here's a suggestion.....................actually JOIN the military so you can find out what is possible, rather than taking what you see in movies about the military as gospel.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You should watch these three videos. NOBODY has ever been able to refute the facts in these videos that it was a joint CIA/MOSSAD operation,not the government,not these shills of the government that have penetrated this forum.NOBODY. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are knowing they are cornered and backed up against the wall with nowhere to run. they NEVER watch them,like clockwork,all they do everytime is come back and insult you and call you names since they know they are cornered and cant counter the facts in them. they cant stand toe to toe in a debate.
[/QUOTE]

 Since the Washington Redskins came about 20 years after the Federal Reserve so being a fan is predated by this Christian Nation, which for all intents & purposes has a Ram fan admirably & persistently following those KKK churchstate cops master plan from the mid 70's in their serve the Pope or die Islam jihad to attempt to kill all the Jews in Israel & NYC while now pairing CIA/MOSSAD to continue this Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality megalomaniacal tradition.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > It don't get any better then this, any buddy that disputes this guy well lets just say there is no disputing him. There is no one more qualified then he is. Look him up.
> ...



dont you EVER get tired of all the ass beatings you suffer here shill?  your handlers sure pay you very well how you come back for the constant ass beatings you have suffered here from hundreds of posts from dale that he took you to school on.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 12, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> It don't get any better then this, any buddy that disputes this guy well lets just say there is no disputing him. There is no one more qualified then he is. Look him up.




Like the stupid dumbshit he is,Clinton accidently leaked it here in this interview that the twin towers came down by explosives and that it was a bomb in the pentagon as well.Horrible slip of the tongue and of course there is the other one where Bush has a slip of the tongue also that explosives brought the towers down.



and so much for the fairy tales of the shills like sailor troll that an airliner hit the pentagon.


how MUCH MORE SHIT on your face do you shills want to suffer from that an airliner hit the pentagon?


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 12, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



Seems it's the supreme swastika up Uranus lynching enforcement with that gluteus maximus fetish like the Spanish Inqusition.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 13, 2018)

None of it makes any sense. Some reporters saying there were planes,  some saying there weren't.   So which is it?  Side is telling the truth,  one side isn't. So you have to ask yourself,  which side has the most to lose by telling the truth?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 13, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> None of it makes any sense. Some reporters saying there were planes,  some saying there weren't.   So which is it?  Side is telling the truth,  one side isn't. So you have to ask yourself,  which side has the most to lose by telling the truth?



The idiots who think it was a cruise missile have the most to lose.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 13, 2018)

Anyone who thinks that the damage done at the Pentagon could have been done by a single cruise missile are totally nuts.


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 13, 2018)

The paid peace's of shit are out in full force


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 14, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> The paid peace's of shit are out in full force



About as amusing as Trump's stand for the national anthem at sports events where now it takes an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality demagoguery of one nation under God to make it true, where as before all it took was this Christian Nation supreme swastika up Uranus court chief justice immaculate drug trafficking conception to make all those thieving US Constitution - old glory arsonists lynching enforcement as one nation under God; or so their lily brilliant white legends in their own megalomaniacal minds dictated peace.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 14, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> Anyone who thinks that the damage done at the Pentagon could have been done by a single cruise missile are totally nuts.



so says the drughead paid shill  obviously on crack who only sees what he WANTS to see,his own babbling posts that EVADE facts.

you can only LIE and sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are,here is your crying towel after being owned by myself and him.

I found this pic here of you below after you cried about it to all your friends you knew when Dale,myself and him  owned your ass on this thread.we now know what you look like in real life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 14, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> The paid peace's of shit are out in full force



I already posted this in post#630.
I already took them to school on this in that post.since you did not reply to it and posted it again sounds like you did the same thing they did,ignored it and did not look at it.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > The paid peace's of shit are out in full force
> ...



Well if it was a cruise missile certainly would give credence to those New Testament burning Bush's "man is God" megalomaniacal second coming crusade having their Federal Lynching state of hate KKK churchstate cops immaculate drug conceptions in order to protect & serve those Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who thinks that the damage done at the Pentagon could have been done by a single cruise missile are totally nuts.
> ...



Actually, I served 20 years in the US Navy, and so have a pretty good idea as to what the damage done by one is.

Besides.................did you notice that the entire outer ring was reduced to rubble?  One cruise missile wouldn't be able to take out that much reinforced concrete, which is what the Pentagon is built of.


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > The paid peace's of shit are out in full force
> ...



No I saw you had posted it I thought it might be a good idea to post again since its less then a minute long and these pea brains might be able to watch the hole thing with out there little minds wandering


----------



## PredFan (Feb 16, 2018)

Truthers turn their focus on the Titanic.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 16, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Truthers turn their focus on the Titanic.
> View attachment 177199



I want to buy one of those American Airlines cruise missiles.
You think they could paint it with the Chicago Blackhawks logo?


----------



## PredFan (Feb 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers turn their focus on the Titanic.
> ...



Lol!


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 16, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Truthers turn their focus on the Titanic.
> View attachment 177199



Like no pieces of an iceberg while the merry go round of schools shootings continues so does why would anyone subscribe to a tautology of the same it's one nation under God with equal justice under law & Trump's stand for the national anthem as if nothing happened, getting it swept under the rug & ignored or whitewashing it like SCOTUS's thieving US Constitution-old glory arsonists one nation under God with equal justice under law.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 17, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Truthers turn their focus on the Titanic.
> ...



Wtf?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 17, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



It's on some powerful meds..........


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 17, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...


So you "Truther" clowns believe that 1 _*incorrect*_ CNN report amidst the chaos and confusion of 9/11 is proof that the Pentagon was hit by something other than AA-77? To believe that you must ignore all the evidence and eyewitnesses that corroborated the official findings, including all the media reports that contradict CNN's initial mistake ... even their own.

A rational person could not do that.

I mean, if you need to don your foil hat and believe in some loony-tune 9/11 conspiracy theory just do it but don't pretend you have anything that substantiates your silliness.

BTW, the "No Plane" conspiracy theory has not only been thoroughly debunked, many "Truthers" claim it is a cynical attempt by "them" to make "Truther" efforts appear goofy, even delusional. In any event, coupled with the other absurd claims it has done much to destroy what little cred the movement may once have had.

Nice work!!! You remain your own worst enemies.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 17, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



It’s like code or something. My mind wants to decipher it but it can’t.


----------



## LaDexter (Feb 17, 2018)

SAYIT said:


> is proof that the Pentagon was hit by something other than AA-77?




LOL!!!!

Visual Proof is indisputable...









Trying to determine what is true and what is not true by watching CNN is not a particularly effective strategy...



Tell us again how a "757" made this hole...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 17, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



You can't decipher its mental illness.


----------



## LaDexter (Feb 17, 2018)

12 Zionist Traitors here voted for the "757."

Mr. Wray take note....


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 17, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > is proof that the Pentagon was hit by something other than AA-77?
> ...



That hole was made by what was left of the aircraft AFTER it had destroyed the entire outer ring.

By the way, if it was a cruise missile like some of you have said, how in the hell can an explosion make such a nice round hole?  Hint.............it wouldn't.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 17, 2018)

ABikerSailor said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Seems not only Florida still has it's excess share still fighting it's Civil War sportsman version where if they aren't shooting children in schools they're shooting gays in nightclubs or killing New Yorkers plus those from Washington, D.C. along with military utilized hijacked guns where people have to fly on the bullet video game.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 18, 2018)

Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757


As far as the small hole in the inner ring, again, it doesn't make sense that that could have been done by a plane.  A plane going through the outter ring, which is reinforced concrete, would have completely obliterated the structural integrity of the plane. Essentially, the plane should have folded up and flattened while traveling into the outter ring.  There wouldn't have been anything left hard enough, or moving at the velocity needed to punch a hole like that.

What makes it more confusing is all the expert analysis that say there is no way it could have happened as the official story claimed.  Then the official story believers say all of those experts are just Looney.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757
> 
> 
> As far as the small hole in the inner ring, again, it doesn't make sense that that could have been done by a plane.  A plane going through the outter ring, which is reinforced concrete, would have completely obliterated the structural integrity of the plane. Essentially, the plane should have folded up and flattened while traveling into the outter ring.  There wouldn't have been anything left hard enough, or moving at the velocity needed to punch a hole like that.
> ...



* For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757. 
*
How wide is the field of vision of the camera?
How much time is covered by 3 frames?
At the speed of a 757, how clear would you expect the picture be?

* A plane going through the outter ring, which is reinforced concrete, would have completely obliterated the structural integrity of the plane. 
*
The thin aluminum parts of the plane, wings and fuselage, were shredded.

*There wouldn't have been anything left hard enough, or moving at the velocity needed to punch a hole like that.
*
Engines and landing gear couldn't remain intact?


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 18, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757
> 
> 
> As far as the small hole in the inner ring, again, it doesn't make sense that that could have been done by a plane.  A plane going through the outter ring, which is reinforced concrete, would have completely obliterated the structural integrity of the plane. Essentially, the plane should have folded up and flattened while traveling into the outter ring.  There wouldn't have been anything left hard enough, or moving at the velocity needed to punch a hole like that.
> ...



You are wright there is not a 757 in the 3 frames, there is no luggage no seats there is no huge jet engines there was no plane.
Keep in mind the government has to pay these trolls to keep pushing the bs official story on this board and every other board to try to convince people like you that 19 hijackers was responsible  for 9/11.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757
> ...



BS


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 18, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757
> ...



*How wide is the field of vision of the camera?
How much time is covered by 3 frames?
At the speed of a 757, how clear would you expect the picture be?*

Not much on those 3 frames, but, you can see a streak, and you can see blue sky above that streak. I guess when I look at the far right end of that streak, I'm expecting to see the tail section sticking up in the air, which would be quite large in size, but its not there.  Even if it was moving fast enough for it to be a blur, you should still see the blur of the tail section. 

*The thin aluminum parts of the plane, wings and fuselage, were shredded.*

My point exactly, there shouldn't have been anything with enough structural integrity left to punch a hole, and it certainly wouldn't have been moving fast enough, after going through all that concrete.

*Engines and landing gear couldn't remain intact?*

Possibly, provided they had enough velilocity left after travelling clean through the outter ring.

The physics of it don't make any sense. Planes are made of thin material, theoretically, I shouldn't have done that much damage. Maybe to the outter ring yes, but to make it all the way through?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...


*
Even if it was moving fast enough for it to be a blur, you should still see the blur of the tail section. 
*
Without answers to my first 2 questions, how can you know the tail section SHOULD be visible?

*My point exactly
*
Your point was the shredded aluminum with American Airline colors in front of the hole was from a cruise missile? 

*there shouldn't have been anything with enough structural integrity left to punch a hole
*
The jet engines were found inside the Pentagon.
They're much different than a cruise missile engine.
*
 it certainly wouldn't have been moving fast enough, after going through all that concrete.
*
How much concrete does the typical jet engine going at that speed typically penetrate?
How far does the typical cruise missile?
Link?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



*The physics of it don't make any sense. Planes are made of thin material, theoretically, I shouldn't have done that much damage.
*
The thin material didn't do much damage. The heavy parts and the fire did.


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 18, 2018)

There was not two of these in side the pentagon


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 18, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> There was not two of these in side the pentagon


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 19, 2018)

LOL You are a fucking moron


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 19, 2018)

And yet another Christian practicing Islam while saying they're Jews


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 19, 2018)

*How much concrete does the typical jet engine going at that speed typically penetrate?
How far does the typical cruise missile?
Link?*

 There is a YouTube video of an F4 being crashed into a brick wall, at 500 mph.  Now, I know an F4 isn't a 757, but, the concrete looked to be about 4 foot thick.  The plane was demolished, and the wall didn't even break.

I guess, to me, it just seems that if a single brick wall could do that to a fighter jet, then all the reinforced concrete and steel inside the Pentagon rings would have stopped the plane before it got to the 3rd ring.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not refuting the official story.  There is a lot of credible evidence, but there are a lot of questions and oddities as well.  

It would have been difficult for them to create a debris field quickly enough, without being detected, before the news cameras showed up.  Also, the video I mentioned about the F4 does indicate that a plane moving that fast and hitting a wall can indeed be vaporized, as in the video, the plane disappears into a cloud of dust.

So yeah, there is credibility there, but there are also things that don't add up.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 19, 2018)

Unfortunate that they can't just go out & purchase a 757 to fly into a replica of the Pentagon reinforced concrete wall construction, but then again there's not enough evidence for naysayers just as there's been little if any for skeptics of thieving US Constitution-old glory arsonists.


----------



## SAYIT (Feb 19, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> *How much concrete does the typical jet engine going at that speed typically penetrate?
> How far does the typical cruise missile?
> Link?*
> 
> ...


I just watched that YouTube and 2 things struck me:
1) the plane atomized leaving only the wing tips which did not impact the wall directly, much as most of AA-77 did on 9/11
2) the narrator _*specifically*_ said the wall was designed to move - and did so - in order to minimize the impact. The Pentagon walls were *not* designed to give on impact.

So my question is did you miss that small but critical fact or just forget to mention it because it conflicts with your "Truther" beliefs?

The bottom line? "Truthers" are forced to fudge and fabricate "facts" because the truth just doesn't support that which they so desperately want to believe.

Confessions of an Ex-Truther: Letter of Resignation (Scroll Down for Newer Posts)
Mickey Metzger, co-founder and former president of now defunct 9/11 Truth UAlbany:

There are no facts in the 9/11 Truth Movement. Just a lot of theories, which eventually break down to "hey, we're just asking questions" if someone questions the validity of such. No structural, civil, or any engineers agree with the truthers. Yet, most of my friends will try to explain the hard physics involved in structural collapses. None of these people are engineers, physicists, or even in a scientific field, for that matter. Someone's supposed to take their word over an expert's?

The truthers will just tell you that all the experts are "in on it." Yeah, sure. Every engineer in the world is complicit in the government's murder of 3,000 people. And so are the firemen, who apparently ordered Larry Silverstein to "pull" Building 7. The truthers' misrepresentation of Silverstein's quote is one of the most popular "facts" to spit out, but in doing so, you are effectively in agreement that firefighters were not only involved in the controlled demolition of WTC7, but they are also aiding and abetting in the government's cover-up. Yeah, every firefighter who was out there on 9/11 is going to be complicit in the MURDER OF 343 OF THEIR FALLEN BROTHERS! To quote Loose Change co-creator Jason Bermas, "the firefighters are paid off."

This is absolute horseshit, which brings me to why I've formally distanced myself from this sorry excuse for a movement. Loose Change, 9/11 Mysteries, Alex Jones, and all the other kooks out there are fucking lying about, distorting, and misrepresenting the facts to further their personal agendas. And what is their agenda, you ask? Money, in the words of Shaggy 2 Dope, "mutha fuckin bitch ass money." Not only are they desecrating 3,000 graves, but they are profiting off of it. That, my friends, makes me sick to my fuckin stomach.


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 22, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > daisiesRwild said:
> ...



 Since the Washington Redskins came about 20 years after the Federal Reserve so being a fan is predated by this Christian Nation, which for all intents & purposes has a Ram fan admirably & persistently following those KKK churchstate cops master plan from the mid 70's in their serve the Pope or die Islam jihad to attempt to kill all the Jews in Israel & NYC while now pairing CIA/MOSSAD to continue this Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality megalomaniacal tradition.[/QUOTE]
holy smokes... this was awesome!


----------



## daisiesRwild (Feb 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> daisiesRwild said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


omg ty


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757
> 
> 
> As far as the small hole in the inner ring, again, it doesn't make sense that that could have been done by a plane.  A plane going through the outter ring, which is reinforced concrete, would have completely obliterated the structural integrity of the plane. Essentially, the plane should have folded up and flattened while traveling into the outter ring.  There wouldn't have been anything left hard enough, or moving at the velocity needed to punch a hole like that.
> ...



What makes it more confusing is all the expert analysis that say there is no way it could have happened as the official story claimed.  Then the official story believers say all of those experts are just Looney.[/QUOTE]


Dude that is what I have been saying to these stupid fuck clowns the last several years just to watch them close their eyes and cover their ears since logic and common sense does not register with them. 

welcome to the world of the official conspiracy theory apologists,the warped world they live in.

their warped logic is that all these witness testimonys,EVEN  a reporter on the scene who reported there was no evidence of an airliner,expert pilots around the country who have said THEY could not have flown the airliner the way the commission said it did,and have said ONLY a fighter jetplane could do those incredible maneuvers as well as saying a regular passenger jet would be ripped apart at seems,many from the pilots for truth site,somehow those EXPERT PILOTS words dont mean anything to them,the warped logic these stupid fuck trolls have is that if the media and the government says it happend this way,then that makes it the almighty gospel truth,the facts and what EXPERT PILOTS say,dont count. what drugs are they on? doesnt matter that everybody in the trafic control center all thought  because of the incredible manuevers the plane they say did it all,they,these experienced traffic controllers,ALL thought it was a jet fighter since anybody with common sense and logic,knows that only a jet fighter could have done all those turns in the air,that a regular passenger jet,its impossible as expert pilots have said which means NOTHING to them. when confronted with those facts they then LIE and say expert pilots have not said that.

they can only sling shit in defeat like the money trolls they are.
they evade those pesky facts EVERYTIME.


the logic these stupid fuck morons have is if their car was not running well and making unusual funny sounds,if there was a group of mechanics that all told them they need to take it into the shop and get it fixed and told them they needed a new engine,HOWEVER their girlfriend tells them that there is nothing wrong,that its fine,these morons as demonstrated with their warped logic they have in this entire thread,instead of listening to what these expericned mechanics had to say,they would ignore them and what they say and listen ONLY TO THEIR GIRLFRIEND obviously.comedy gold. dont they EVER get tired of embarrassing themselves?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> 12 Zionist Traitors here voted for the "757."
> 
> Mr. Wray take note....



yep 12 zionist shills on Israels payroll that have penetrated this site are here because they were sent by their handlers to troll an sadly they do so because like the morons they are,they think money can buy them happiness.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > is proof that the Pentagon was hit by something other than AA-77?
> ...




whats funny is they only listen to what CNN  tells them,they dont wlisten to witeness testimonys or expert pilots as i got done saying,how much crack do these trolls smoke everyday is the million dollar question i want to know with the warped logic they use?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757
> ...





you nailed it beautifully.I could not have said it better myself.that is WHY they ignore those facts and what expert pilots have said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



and DONT FORGET,that expert pilots from around the world have said it THEY could never have done those incredible feats the 9/11 coverup commission says the alleged highjackers did,that only a JET FIGHTER is capable of making those moves in the air the commission said the commerical jet passenger did,they evade these facts all the time and the few times they dont,they make false claims that you are lying,that pilots have said it can be done so as i keep saying,all they can do obviously is sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 23, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> LOL You are a fucking moron



pretty much everybody here at USMB has figured that out about that paid shill.LOL


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



*and DONT FORGET,that expert pilots from around the world have said it THEY could never have done those incredible feats the 9/11 coverup commission says the alleged highjackers did
*
Liar. Moron.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > 12 Zionist Traitors here voted for the "757."
> ...



Since the planes pilots were hijackers & only had limited training, probably from a German owned flight school in Venice, FL; doubt it made any difference to them how they flew the plane. As for these multiple replies of a veritable plethora of rhetoricals in balderdash whitewashing the event; sounds more & more like those Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities of the KKK churchstate which still continually deny the existence of thieving US Constitution & old glory arsonists even if there were receipts for them since one man's law is another man's crime.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Feb 23, 2018)

You know, it was on the Military Channel about how the aircraft plowed into the Pentagon.

The hijackers used autopilot for most of the flight back to DC.  When they saw that there was no beacon to guide them into the Pentagon, they shifted to manual control and when they saw they were going to overfly their target, they went into a diving spiral to correct and hit the building.  They also took out some light poles on the way. 

How do they know all this?  They recovered the black box.  And, even though the voice recorder was destroyed, they still had the data from the box for the flight path.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2018)

two farts in a row from the paid shills.^

they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are. just like their handlers instruct them to.LOL

we now know what shill A B sailor looks like in real life.

here he is after having his ass owned by me,dale and runfunck on this thread.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> There was not two of these in side the pentagon



they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are thanks mosty to me,you and dale.NONE of the pics taken at the pentagaon have the turbine engines looking ANYTHING like this size,they are 5 times smaller yet these trolls say an airliner hit it.dont they ever get tired of ending up with shit on their faces and getting OWNED by us?

with the help of you and dale of course,the discussion pretty much can end right now that there was no airliner that hit it.
This video is appropriately called ZERO because there is exactly that,ZERO evidence a 757 airliner hit the pentagon.

*Physical Evidence and Eyewitness Testimony That A Missile Hit The Pentagon – NOT a Boeing 757*
9/11 MUST SEE: “I can prove that it was NOT an airplane” that Hit the Pentagon – Major General Albert N. Stubblebine

as you can see from this long link for the people like you and dale who DO take the time to watch the videos in here and read the hole link,i just owned the asses of these paid shills AB sailer,todd PARROT,and agent troll sayit. they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are knowing i just ended the discussion,that the case is closed that an airliner did not hit the pentagon. they just got their asses checkmated by me in that link. this is sayit,toddparrot and ab sailer,PREDFAN crying in defeat after i handed their asses to them on a platter.LOL case closed,end of disscussion,period.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 24, 2018)

The official story of how the plane arrived at the Pentagon by making a 270 degree turn at a speed of 800 kilometers per hour is absurd.  A Boeing 757 could not possibly perform that maneuver according to experts.

TAKEN FROM THAT LINK ABOVE I SUPPLIED^
Thats what i have said hundreds of times just to watch these coward apid shills who cant stand toe toe toe in a debate,agents sayit,toddparrot and ab sailer,ect,ect,to cowardly run off with their tails between their legs like the chickenshit cowards they are to just whine and cry in defeat like a five year old.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 24, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The official story of how the plane arrived at the Pentagon by making a 270 degree turn at a speed of 800 kilometers per hour is absurd.  A Boeing 757 could not possibly perform that maneuver according to experts.
> 
> TAKEN FROM THAT LINK ABOVE I SUPPLIED^
> Thats what i have said hundreds of times just to watch these coward apid shills who cant stand toe toe toe in a debate,agents sayit,toddparrot and ab sailer,ect,ect,to cowardly run off with their tails between their legs like the chickenshit cowards they are to just whine and cry in defeat like a five year old.



Liar. Moron.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 24, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The official story of how the plane arrived at the Pentagon by making a 270 degree turn at a speed of 800 kilometers per hour is absurd.  A Boeing 757 could not possibly perform that maneuver according to experts.
> 
> TAKEN FROM THAT LINK ABOVE I SUPPLIED^
> Thats what i have said hundreds of times just to watch these coward apid shills who cant stand toe toe toe in a debate,agents sayit,toddparrot and ab sailer,ect,ect,to cowardly run off with their tails between their legs like the chickenshit cowards they are to just whine and cry in defeat like a five year old.


A fact frequently cited as evidence that the aircraft that attacked the Pentagon on 9/11/01 was not Flight 77, a Boeing 757, is that the aircraft tracked by air traffic controllers made a spectacular spiral dive, losing 7000 feet and turning 270 degrees in about 2.5 minutes -- a maneuver alleged to be impossible for a 757. A September 12, 2001 _CBS News_ report described the maneuver:

Radar shows that Flight 77 did a downward spiral, turning almost a complete circle and dropping the last 7000 feet in two-and-a-half minutes.
Air traffic controller Danielle O'Brien told _ABC News_ that the maneuver was not one expected of a jetliner:

The speed, the maneuverability, the way that he turned, we all thought in the radar room, all of us experienced air-traffic controllers, that that was a military plane.  1 
However, the fact that the plane was being flown in a manner not typical for a jetliner does not mean it was not a jetliner. A 757 is capable of rather extreme maneuvers: It is capable of taking off on one engine, and can execute pitch accelerations of over 3.5 Gs (gravities) as demonstrated by the following incident report of an IcelandAir 757-200:

REPORT 7/2003 - Date: 22 January 2003 
serious incident to icelandair BOEING 757-200 at oslo airport gardermoen norway 22 january 2002 

... 
1.1.14.5 At this time the First Officer called out PULL UP! - PULL UP!. The GPWS aural warnings of TERRAIN and then TOO LOW TERRAIN were activated. Both pilots were active at the control columns and a maximum up input was made. A split between left and right elevator was indicated at this time. It appears the split occurred due to both pilots being active at the controls. The pilots did not register the aural warnings. During the dive the airspeed increased to 251 kt and the lowest altitude in the recovery was 321 ft radio altitude with a peaked load factor of +3.59 gs.   2 
How does this apply to the 2.5 minute 270-degree spiral turn? The G forces produced by such a turn can be calculated using the following formula.

RCF = 0.001118 * r * N^2
_where_
RCF = Relative Centrifugal Force (gravities)
r = rotation radius (meters)
N = rotation speed (revolutions per minute)

If the plane were traveling at 400 miles per hour it would travel 16.666 miles, or 26,821 meters, in 2.5 minutes. Assuming it was traveling in a circular arc, it would trace out 3/4ths of a circle with a 35,761-meter circumference, giving a rotation radius of 5,691 meters and rotation speed of 0.3 rotations per minute. Plugging those values into the above equation, we obtain a centrifugal force of 0.5726 Gs -- hardly a problem for a 757 whose rated G limits are over two.


9-11 Review: ERROR: 'Pentagon Attack Maneuvers Preclude a 757'


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 24, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> two farts in a row from the paid shills.^
> 
> they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are. just like their handlers instruct them to.LOL
> 
> ...



Since not getting paid for shill work as a fart from Federal Lynching state sustenance pay; seems owning any ass to put a swastika up it is rather pedophile for any Christiananality super ego mentality of compulsive-obsessive behavior with an avoidance-acceptance complex of immaculate conceptions which to no avail at all will render it under God as an Islam-0-Nazi Holocaust concentration camp reincarnation.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > two farts in a row from the paid shills.^
> ...




Seriously, I just don't get how people blindly accept the official story now given all the information that is out there. Those that speak out do so at their own peril and they have no political agenda because this and other false flag events have no political bent to either side because it goes much deeper than that. Political sides are an illusion to make us think that we actually have a voice in how our "masters" rule and lord over us. Cody Snodgres has bravely come out and is doing as many radio shows as he can and he has a book out that is 700 pages long and full of court documents. He worked as a third party contractor for the CIA doing black-ops and was approached to be the head of an operation to take down the Murrah building in late 1994 and he refused. I doubt any naysayers will listen to his interview he did with John B. Wells. Alex Jones further proved that he is part of the controlled opposition and a court jester for his puppetmasters when Cody approached him first about giving him an exclusive interview. The OKC bombing was just a precursor to 9/11/01...same bad actors were involved in that false flag as well.

Good job, LA RAM FAN.............you knock them on their asses with evidence that they can't refute and all they are left with is deflection and lame attempts at derision. I can't be too hard on them because I was once just like them. It was the toughest thing I have ever had to deal with in my life when the realization hit me that I had been played for a chump all those years.


----------



## Dale Smith (Feb 24, 2018)

Your wake up call, naysayers......


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 25, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> [QUOTE="saltydancin, post: 19378039....]
> 
> Good job, LA RAM FAN.............you knock them on their asses with evidence that they can't refute and all they are left with is deflection and lame attempts at derision. I can't be too hard on them because I was once just like them. It was the toughest thing I have ever had to deal with in my life when the realization hit me that I had been played for a chump all those years.



Lauding & commending that same ole master plan of a supposedly master race Islamidiotocracy in it's cross conditioned super ego rhetoric of attacking Israel for all it's business failures, whether it have been Nazi Germany, 9/11 with the Federal Lynching state of hate where it's KKK churchstate cops were in that do your job, but now too much of it mode continues in this latest round of school shootings for a holy ghost KKK attack on Israel where the Islamo-Nazi churchstate confiscation of "Never Again" in order to make this Christian Nations "man is God" malfeasance more significant in education system deaths than the Holocaust is evidently that compulsive-obsessive pyramid scheme to own ass only to satisfy pedophilia needs in their race for space survival of the fittest fascists game megalomania.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> The official story of how the plane arrived at the Pentagon by making a 270 degree turn at a speed of 800 kilometers per hour is absurd.  A Boeing 757 could not possibly perform that maneuver according to experts.
> TAKEN FROM THAT LINK ABOVE I SUPPLIED^
> Thats what i have said hundreds of times just to watch these coward apid shills who cant stand toe toe toe in a debate,agents sayit,toddparrot and ab sailer,ect,ect,to cowardly run off with their tails between their legs like the chickenshit cowards they are to just whine and cry in defeat like a five year old.



Obviously garnering the same respect of US Constitutions & old glory by thieving arsonists in just be how your fellow Islamidiotocracy political psychology acknowledges one of it's own seeking those 40 virgins in a similarly hilarious manner to Billy Graham, who for 99 years never met God face to face. Guess none of them ever did & with a missile instead of a plane; remaining nameless or nonexistent as being in all probability one of those Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 doesn't exist either due to the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate drug trafficking detail enforcement on the books protecting kamikaze wannabe flying carpet pilots or...... .


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 26, 2018)

Dale Smith said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



well the only one difference between YOU and those trolls that i just mentioned agents SAYIT,Todd "PARROT",AB SAILER,PREDFAN,AND usmb's biggest troll WRONGwinger, is just that,they indeed are agents on the governments payroll that have penetrated this site to try and derail any kind of truth discussion on it. Not sure about salydancing,he is a troll but not a PAID troll,he never contributes anything to the thread and never talks about the evidence,he just goes on with religious babble. 

see they are all paid shills on the governments payroll.where YOU were just a brainwashed Bush dupe in denial.back then when you were confronted with facts and evidence you could not refute,the difference in you and them is YOU ran off with your tail between your legs and avoided the evidence where with these paid shills,they have to LIE about things when they cant refute the facts like sayit for example has said before that expert pilots have said they could have performed those feats which is bullshit of course.there has never been ONE expert pilot that has ever come out and said they could do those feats. they also ignore the pilots for truth website which proves all this.thats the difference int hem and they way you were,was YOU were just a bush dupe brainwashed where they KNOW it was an inside job and have been instructed to lie about eveything when they cant counter evidence or witness testimony bu experts no less.LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



see what i am talking about dale,one of the paid shills todd parrot who i owned the ass of recently in that long link i posted with two videos,his handler just instructed him to post a laughing smiley since his handler knows he cant stand toe toe toe in a debate with the likes of his.LOL

here is agent todd PARROT after his ass beating he suffered from me from post 682 with those two videos and that long link with tons of information he wont read.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and yeah dale for years I was the same as you,i thought alex jones was a patriot and figured the government was just hiring paid shills like sayit and toddparrot because he was telling the truth on government corruption but he is really working FOR THEM. I never knew things until recently a couple years ago how his parents worked for the CIA and things like that. Plus his site that he has,i have had friends i know post evidence of the lies of the pentagon and exposed them and he would delete their posts and ban them. so word is getting around he is a double agent really working for  the government.. If he was geniune,as you well know,they would have killed him off years ago.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...



I heard the Joooos made you post that.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 26, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Ought to be about as patriotic as Rehnquist dictating one must vote so it doesn't look as if the supreme swastika up Uranus court was in collusion with the Christianity's second coming as a result of  9/11; which also seems to be little more than some insignificant religious babble like Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 whom may have in all probability been training in Florida for kamikaze flying carpets of Islam; but since it wasn't a plane get those 40 virgins in martyrdom remembrance.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 26, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Feb 26, 2018)

SAYIT said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > *How much concrete does the typical jet engine going at that speed typically penetrate?
> ...


What money are they making by entertaining these ideas?

You say they are desecrating 3000 graves?  How is that?  Those who believe that theory are not saying anything about those who died and are not denying that they did.  There seems to be some idea that the only way to honor those who died that day is by agreeing with the narrative that they were killed by middle eastern terrorists armed with box cutters.

How is believing that the government may have had a hand in it, in any way desecrating the graves of 3000 people?  Are you saying they are only honored if they were killed by terrorists?  

I say, if there is any truth to the allegations of the "truthers", you'd be doing a disservice to the American people by buying into a story that can possibly be proven to be a lie.

Again, I'm no expert, I don't know exactly what happened. I do know that I don't trust the government enough to buy into their story hook, line, and sinker.  

As far as the video of the f4, if the wall they used was specifically designed to move upon impact, and yet the plane still atomized, and the Pentagon walls were not designed to move, that actually furthers the narrative that the plane that hit it should have been destroyed long before I could have reached the inner ring.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 27, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > What money are they making by entertaining these ideas?
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



Again, I'm no expert, I don't know exactly what happened. I do know that I don't trust the government enough to buy into their story hook, line, and sinker.

How is believing that the government may have had a hand in it, in any way desecrating the graves of 3000 people?  Are you saying they are only honored if they were killed by terrorists?

I say, if there is any truth to the allegations of the "truthers", you'd be doing a disservice to the American people by buying into a story that can possibly be proven to be a lie.

Again, I'm no expert, I don't know exactly what happened. I do know that I don't trust the government enough to buy into their story hook, line, and sinker.

Logic and common sense like what you just mentioned there in this paragraph of course never registers with agents sayit and toodsterparrot.LOL


those are the ONLY kind of people who still believe the official version of 9/11 is the people that dont ever question the government,that have the logic that because the government and media told them this is the truth,then they are correct because they honestly think their government is looking out for them and the people in washington are not criminals.the sheep in america we have anyways.That is not the case with him.A lot of the sheep in america dont get it that he mainsteam media does do any investigating,that they are just a TOOL for the government same as he is. the best media reporting is by independent investigaters sadly.

Take my advise sir,dont feed this shill Sayit. He KNOWS it was an inside job. as i said,he is a paid shill on the government  payroll who has penetrated this site.th.

 As I said before,he is a government paid shill that has penetrated this site sent by his handlers to try and derail any kind of truth discussion on 9/11 or other government corruption.Him and Toddster PARROT both. they BOTH also will tell you that oswald was the lone assassin.ask them.

Is it REALLY worth wasting your time on trolls that seriously still believe in magic bullets?

see? didnt I tell you how agent sayit has to LIE when he is backed up against the wall with facts he cant counter?  He has exposed himself here because any long time researcher like me and Dale who have exhausted ourselves in researching this over the years spending thousands of hours on it,they will all tell you the same thing me and Dale both know which is the majority of the familys,they dont accept the official version of 9/11 either. a little FACT agent sayit will always leave out AND  lie about.

The majority of new yorkers know what really happened. Polls taken showed most of them did not accept the official version. do your own research,you will find that out for yourself. dont listen to any of the sourcs agent sayit  posts,they are all debunked government sources.LOL.

Shills like him and todd parrot cant stand toe to toe in a debate. Did you not read the link in post# 682 of mine here?
Getting 911 correct - simple question

thats the ONLY thing you need to do to see the official version is bullshit and no airliner hit it is take the time to read that link and watch those two videos.That link closes the case it was not an airliner that hit the pentagon.

as i said before, that closes the case that an airliiner did not hit the pentagon.they cant counter those facts.NOBODY ever has been able to.


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 27, 2018)

Go back 2 post 660 and ask how did a light wait aluminum air frame make a hole and the 2 titanium engines that he said where in side didn't if the engines was inside they would have made holes.
He is a peace of shit gov. paid shill.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Go back 2 post 660 and ask how did a light wait aluminum air frame make a hole and the 2 titanium engines that he said where in side didn't if the engines was inside they would have made holes.
> He is a peace of shit gov. paid shill.



The engines did make holes, otherwise they'd have been sitting against the wall on the outside of the Pentagon.
You fucking moron.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Go back 2 post 660 and ask how did a light wait aluminum air frame make a hole and the 2 titanium engines that he said where in side didn't if the engines was inside they would have made holes.
> He is a peace of shit gov. paid shill.



I normally dont read the posts of any of these shills,i strongly advise you not to either,dont take their bait,that is their game their handlers want you to play. But I just went back and read his BS and as always,he exposed what a lying piece of shit paid shill he is with his outright lies that both engines of the plane were found in the pentagon.You exposed in post# 662 of course his lies that was impossible since the alleged two engines he said were found were 3 TIMES much smaller than an airliner engoine you posted in that pic. You OWNED his ass and proved what a fucking liar he is.

speaking of that,here are facts that prove that agent sayit is just that as well,a fucking piece of shit liar.stupid fucks like him and toddparrot always prove to the world what stupid fucks they really are when they have the nerve to say WE are the ones dishonering the familys by saying it was an inside job.

as always,it is too easy to expose agent sayingit for the lying stupid fuck piece of filth shit evil monster he is taking money to troll here by our government.

Yet, in our attempt to hold the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia accountable in a court of law to face the evidence gathered against them, the 9/11 families have been blocked from doing so by the U.S. government.

Shockingly, the president, State Department, and various members of the U.S. Congress choose to protect the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, rather than the rights of U.S. citizens and 9/11 family members.
Washington Continues To Ignore 9/11 Families | HuffPost

Even the 9/11 commission members THEMSELVES said they were frustrated that they were blocked from investigating the saudi connection. Our corrupt government wont allow that of course because the Bush family has a long standing history going back decades with the saudis. THEY were allowed out of new york when everyone else was grounded that day.

The Bush family of course was meeting with the saudis that day.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2018)

i was hoping against hope that since trumpo was not a career politician he would be our first real president since kennedy to serve the people instead of Israel and the bankers.no such luck.One year into his term in office and we have not seen anything from him on a new investigation being opened.

traiter trump.same as a regular experienced politician,a flip flopper.

Donald Trump Said Saudi Arabia Was Behind 9/11. Now He’s Going There on His First Foreign Trip.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Go back 2 post 660 and ask how did a light wait aluminum air frame make a hole and the 2 titanium engines that he said where in side didn't if the engines was inside they would have made holes.
> ...



* the alleged two engines he said were found were 3 TIMES much smaller than an airliner engoine 
*
3 times smaller? LOL!
Do you mean to say one-third the size?
Your mental shortfalls are exposed by your muddled posts.

Yes, Saudi supporters of radical Islam suck ass.
Especially those in the royal family.
Doesn't change the fact that you're a retard.


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 27, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> i was hoping against hope that since trumpo was not a career politician he would be our first real president since kennedy to serve the people instead of Israel and the bankers.no such luck.One year into his term in office and we have not seen anything from him on a new investigation being opened.
> traiter trump.same as a regular experienced politician,a flip flopper.
> Donald Trump Said Saudi Arabia Was Behind 9/11. Now He’s Going There on His First Foreign Trip.



Without a doubt the only way to serve the people is to preach & pontificate a national religion of Islamidiotocracy as only those cross conditioned way beyond therapy Christiananality pedophile mentalities limited by cognitive dissonance can perceive. If jet engines were reduced to little more than parts 1/3 their original size from flying thru reinforced concrete walls, ought to be easier than eating a melting ice cream cone to comprehend, but then again in remembering Arab terrorists kamikaze flying carpets of Islam into a building as with Allah & 40 virgins might be construed as just too dang lily brilliant white while getting paid for it dictating they aren't even holy ghosts in lieu of a missile..


----------



## ranfunck (Feb 27, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Go back 2 post 660 and ask how did a light wait aluminum air frame make a hole and the 2 titanium engines that he said where in side didn't if the engines was inside they would have made holes.
> ...


There was one hole before the claps.
And this plane was hit by a bird, and believe a plane can punch through rainforest concrete walls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 27, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



toddparrot shill of course can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll he is as always. yeah i love the logic of the shills.I might just take the time to read his babbling in his answer to this post of yours because its always entertaining as hell watching them try and weasel their way out of how a plane that gets struck by a mere bird gets this kind of extensive damage yet they then try and convince the sheep in denial like dale was once,that it penetrated the pentagon wall let alone the steel towers.comedy gold.

eveytime they open their mouth to try and get around this,they just do this each time.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2018)

ranfunck said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ranfunck said:
> ...



*There was one hole
*
There were holes from the engines, landing gear and wings.
*
And this plane was hit by a bird,
*
So what?

*believe a plane can punch through rainforest concrete walls.
*
Reinforced, absolutely. Rainforest, maybe.


----------



## del (Feb 27, 2018)

i think your problem is that you're looking for an eleven key

there is no eleven key- you have to hit the one key twice

hope this helps


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 27, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Steel towers? LOL!


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 27, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> ranfunck said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



This pontificating preaching political psychology is the national religion pyramid scheme trying to punch it's way out of a paper bag, it's not funny so don't laugh as it's beyond befuddlement & any viable medical sustenance .


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 28, 2018)

del said:


> i think your problem is that you're looking for an eleven key
> there is no eleven key- you have to hit the one key twice
> hope this helps



They are beyond math as it's reincarnation of Himmler & Goebbels politic psychology propaganda where Lifeless Arab terrorist fanatics Fans demanding reverence in exaltation of these German trained kamikaze Islam suicidal flying carpet pilots; now with Allah & 40 virgins by, in all probability Arab oil & Saudi funds just as WW II Holocaust research, of which a copy was stolen at university; where that "serve the Pope or die" Catholic Church brokering Arab oil for Nazi Germany human farming exterminations has been resurrected by the burning Bush's New Testament rewrite of the old testament, the Federal Lynching state of hate & West Nazi Germany Virginia for their second coming of Christianity thru 9/11 where desecrating in dancing on the grave of "Never Again" formed this national religion of a suicidal Islamidiotocracy of Christiananality pedophile mentality thieving US Constitution - old glory arsonists.


----------



## LaDexter (Feb 28, 2018)

What did Einstein say???


*Einstein Letter Warning Of 
Zionist Facism In Israel
Letter That Albert Einstein Sent to the New York Times
1948, Protesting the Visit of Menachem Begin*
11-1-4




Letters to the Editor
New York Times
December 4, 1948
TO THE EDITORS OF THE NEW YORK TIMES:
Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the "Freedom Party" (Tnuat Haherut), a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine.


The current visit of Menachem Begin, leader of this party, to the United States is obviously calculated to give the impression of American support for his party in the coming Israeli elections, and to cement political ties with conservative Zionist elements in the United States. Several Americans of national repute have lent their names to welcome his visit. It is inconceivable that those who oppose fascism throughoutthe world, if correctly informed as to Mr. Begin's political record and perspectives, could add their names and support to the movement he represents.
Before irreparable damage is done by way of financial contributions, public manifestations in Begin's behalf, and the creation in Palestine of the impression that a large segment of America supports Fascist elements in Israel, the American public must be informed as to the record and objectives of Mr. Begin and his movement. The public avowals of Begin's party are no guide whatever to its actual character. Today they speak of freedom, democracy and anti-imperialism, whereas until recently they openly preached the doctrine of the Fascist state. It is in its actions that the terrorist party betrays its real character; from its past actions we can judge what it may be expected to do in the future.
*Attack on Arab Village*
A shocking example was their behavior in the Arab village of Deir Yassin. This village, off the main roads and surrounded by Jewish lands, had taken no part in the war, and had even fought off Arab bands who wanted to use the village as their base. On April 9 (THE NEW YORK TIMES), terrorist bands attacked this peaceful village, which was not a military objective in the fighting, killed most of its inhabitants ? 240men, women, and children - and kept a few of them alive to parade as captives through the streets of Jerusalem. Most of the Jewish community was horrified at the deed, and the Jewish Agency sent a telegram of apology to King Abdullah of Trans-Jordan. But the terrorists, far from being ashamed of their act, were proud of this massacre, publicized it widely, and invited all the foreign correspondents present in the country to view the heaped corpses and the general havoc at Deir Yassin. The Deir Yassin incident exemplifies the character and actions of the Freedom Party.
Within the Jewish community they have preached an admixture of ultranationalism, religious mysticism, and racial superiority. Like other Fascist parties they have been used to break strikes, and have themselves pressed for the destruction of free trade unions. In their stead they have proposed corporate unions on the Italian Fascist model. During the last years of sporadic anti-British violence, the IZL and Stern groups inaugurated a reign of terror in the Palestine Jewish community. Teachers were beaten up for speaking against them, adults were shot for not letting their children join them. By gangster methods, beatings, window-smashing, and wide-spread robberies, the terrorists intimidated the population and exacted a heavy tribute.
The people of the Freedom Party have had no part in the constructive achievements in Palestine. They have reclaimed no land, built no settlements, and only detracted from the Jewish defense activity. Their much-publicized immigration endeavors were minute, and devoted mainly to bringing in Fascist compatriots.
*Discrepancies Seen*
The discrepancies between the bold claims now being made by Begin and his party, and their record of past performance in Palestine bear the imprint of no ordinary political party. This is the unmistakable stamp of a Fascist party for whom terrorism (against Jews, Arabs, and British alike), and misrepresentation are means, and a "Leader State" is the goal.
In the light of the foregoing considerations, it is imperative that the truth about Mr. Begin and his movement be made known in this country. It is all the more tragic that the top leadership of American Zionism has refused to campaign against Begin's efforts, or even to expose to its own constituents the dangers to Israel from support to Begin.
The undersigned therefore take this means of publicly presenting a few salient facts concerning Begin and his party; and of urging all concerned not to support this latest manifestation of fascism.
ISIDORE ABRAMOWITZ
HANNAH ARENDT
ABRAHAM BRICK
RABBI JESSURUN CARDOZO
ALBERT EINSTEIN
HERMAN EISEN, M.D.
HAYIM FINEMAN
M. GALLEN, M.D.
H.H. HARRIS
ZELIG S. HARRIS
SIDNEY HOOK
FRED KARUSH
BRURIA KAUFMAN
IRMA L. LINDHEIM
NACHMAN MAISEL
SEYMOUR MELMAN
MYER D. MENDELSON
M.D., HARRY M. OSLINSKY
SAMUEL PITLICK
FRITZ ROHRLICH
LOUIS P. ROCKER
RUTH SAGIS
ITZHAK SANKOWSKY
I.J. SHOENBERG
SAMUEL SHUMAN
M. SINGER
IRMA WOLFE
STEFAN WOLF.
New York, Dec. 2, 1948


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 28, 2018)

Haven't the slightest idea where Einstein could have in any probability supposedly had anything to do with 9/11 whatsoever. Leave it to the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate malfeasance of not taking statements of others complaining about Arab terrorists threatening POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount so Islam flying carpet kamikaze hijackers, in all probability funded by Saudi oil interests as a reincarnation of Islamo-Nazi fascism for the second coming in the Untied States where maybe a jihad of those filing complaints were all silenced forming a national religion jihad


----------



## LaDexter (Feb 28, 2018)

And the above is about all that is left for Mossad bullshitters here to stall and obfuscate.

ISRAEL did 911.

They also did JFK, the USS Liberty, the Marines in Lebanon 1983, and are responsible for AQ and ISIS.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Feb 28, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> And the above is about all that is left for Mossad bullshitters here to stall and obfuscate.
> 
> ISRAEL did 911.
> 
> They also did JFK, the USS Liberty, the Marines in Lebanon 1983, and are responsible for AQ and ISIS.



Plus, they made you stupid.....


----------



## LaDexter (Feb 28, 2018)

Why did LBJ lie to the American people about the '67 war?


----------



## saltydancin (Feb 28, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> And the above is about all that is left for Mossad bullshitters here to stall and obfuscate.
> ISRAEL did 911.
> They also did JFK, the USS Liberty, the Marines in Lebanon 1983, and are responsible for AQ and ISIS.



This "serve the Pope or die" megalomaniacal compulsive-obsession to even own Einstein with pseudoscience is about as hilarious as the supreme swastika up Uranus court dictates of the Federal KKK Lynching churchstate of hate in reverence of Islam-Arab flying carpet airplane kamikaze terrorists, whom are now on a religiously as holy as Allah, Mohammud & a flying flaming chariot for all intents & purposes from the second coming thru 9/11 where it wasn't a plane, but a missile or controlled demolition to keep it of Christiananality pedophile mentality as immaculate conception for the 21st century.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 1, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Why did LBJ lie to the American people about the '67 war?


and Nixon as well,he expanded the war,him and LBJ were the people who murdered 58,000 americans,not the NVA or vietcong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 1, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> And the above is about all that is left for Mossad bullshitters here to stall and obfuscate.
> 
> ISRAEL did 911.
> 
> They also did JFK, the USS Liberty, the Marines in Lebanon 1983, and are responsible for AQ and ISIS.


yep it was a joint CIA/mossad operation.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 1, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > And the above is about all that is left for Mossad bullshitters here to stall and obfuscate.
> ...



Congrats should be in order pontificating this Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality jihad crusade for 9/11 airplane hijackers aka Lifeless Arab Fanatics being as holy going up in flames & paid with 40 virgins each as Muhammad in a flaming chariot & holy as Allah in forming the 21st century national religion of Fourth Reich lynching enforcement.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 3, 2018)

Obviously, the official story is True!  Our government does not lie!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 3, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Obviously, the official story is True!  Our government does not lie!



Our government does lie.....doesn't mean that hijacked planes were really missiles.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 3, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > Obviously, the official story is True!  Our government does not lie!
> ...



Since it's a Christian Nation probably means the Godvernment hijacked Islam pedophilia slaves as they were really children of God to live a lie.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



You're right, Muslims get along so well with infidels.....always getting framed.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Somewhere after Islam's "death to the infidels" & that serve the Pope or die tautology of "man is God", Muslims trying to get out of the framework they so nefariously created as some master race master plan of immaculate conceptions for mass murder has school shootings continuing America's holycosts from an Islam-Christian more perfect union second coming where killing USA citizens for 9/11 with immaculate conceptions seems so familar to those thieving US Constitution-old glory arsonists churchstate business where do your job, but don't do too much of it so others die follows that fabricated misnomer of a now 2000+ years old immaculate conception national religion.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 4, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Obviously, the official story is True!  Our government does not lie!



Why would the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate even consider they're in a one legged butt kicking contest with themselves that a new testament rewrite of the burning bush would be some "man is God" burning Bush's oilgarchy still killing Americans in school shootings program from all those immaculate drug conceptions in order to protect & serve Arab terrorists prior to 9/11.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



You're seeing a whole team of psychiatrists, aren't you?


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



A team of psychiatrists still stuck on those 5 frauds of Freudian analysis where beyond the pleasure principle super egos compulsive-obsessive megalomaniacal avoidance-acceptance is such a survival of the fittest fascists Christiananality pedophile mentality team game as the whole Jungian collective psyche.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



DERP!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 4, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



That's about the extent of what could be expected from any of the national religion human sociopsychological human farming churchstate education system where as long as they have that Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality Gestalt, it really doesn't matter how many schools have shootings as long as those hijacked 9/11 planes were any immaculate conception other than Arab terrorists just like as over so many years those in all probability stolen & burned US Constitutions & old glorys where there's no evidence other than immaculate drug conceptions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 4, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



At a certain point, you have to admit you need the meds and stay on them, or you'll end up living on the street arguing with mailboxes. More than you do now.


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 4, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



you're good----you could do another  BOOK OF REVELATIONS


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Sound almost as ridiculous as a government doctor trying to convince one of brainwashing practicing he-done-it-ism altruism after KKK thieving US Constitution arsonists attacked a Navy Hospital to stop any possible medical care whatsoever.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Which mailboxes give you the toughest debate?

These?







Or these?


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Looks as if the only 9/11 nuke has been the nuclear chain reaction where school shootings have replaced suicidal Islam airplane hijackers, but then again like the churchstate trained business of not stopping Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount is utterly & uncanny in similarity to thieving US Constitution arsonists Rehnquist dismissed with an immaculate drug conception.​


----------



## irosie91 (Mar 5, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



within the science of psychiatry there is a phenomenon
called   LOOSENING OF ASSOCIATIONS-------you got
it bad


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



This not so much of a phenomenon statistical probability in such a repetitious "serve the Pope or die" tautology where the national religion Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality in achieving sociopsychological human farming gains of liberty & justice for 9/11 is what's bad, but one of which scientific associations could map the pseudo science of whitewashing.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 5, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Since associating Rehnquist's immaculate drug conception exterminating any evidence of KKK churchstate thieving US Constitution arsonists back in the mid 1970's with the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate Reichquesters immaculate drug conceptions prior to 9/11 is such an affront, loosening the national religion of this Islamidiotocracy would be called a scientific phenomenon.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Show me on this doll where the Pope touched you......


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Still that Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality baptize thine eyes by urinations holy water joke; where it seems the only meds available are from Putin's assassination crew in collusion with the KKK churchstate pseudo-psychiatry prescribing unidentified poisonous substances.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 5, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


It's less fatal than radioactive plutonium to continue that Chauchesku homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam-Christian king of the hill pyramid scheme business of silencing opposition .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 5, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Yes, your insanity has a very short half-life.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Since it's a Christian Nation where Zyklon B isn't readily available so reverting to utilizing every form of tyranny over the mind of man in that Islam thieving old testament arsonist method for "death to the infidels" in crusades of  "serve the Pope or die", where killing school children with assault weapons is not even remotely similar to killing Americans with an Islam-Muslim flying carpet airforce of airplane hijackers on 9/11; with the business of it's not my job to stop malfeasance.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



It sounds like you have the foil in your hat wrapped clock-wise.
That makes their brain control waves even more focused.
You need to make one wrapped counter clock-wise.

I'll distract them while you get to work. Good luck!!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Might foil this work ethic distraction as the supreme swastika up Uranus court collusion delegates jihad counter clockwise wrapping suggestions to further all those Arab terrorists that threatened to kill POTUS & nuke Temple Mount, which in all statistical probability were taking flying lessons from a German owned business for 9/11 as higher than one nation under God, just as thieving US Constitution-old testament arsonists according to the Rehnquist Reichquest crusade & it's immaculate drug conceptions.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Maybe 2 layers would block the mind control rays?
And watch your water.......sounds like they've really boosted the LSD they're slipping you.
Good luck brother......the freedom fighters are counting on you. Stay strong!!!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Yo Bubba, have no idea what freedom fighters are counting other than the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate national religion counting on their liberty & justice for all jihad from immaculate drug conceptions so Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount, while possibly getting paid by Saudis to train flying planes in all probability for 9/11 Islam flying carpet airline hijackers to still be higher than one nation under God; while spiked water & mind control attempts of being drugged without one's knowledge obviously sounds as if they are slipping the good ole boys KKK lynching enforcement to the nation......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Darn it, the LSD they slipped into your water wasn't stopped by your filters.......


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Seems you're more aware of inner workings of the US Godvernment of drugs, Godvernment of death just like Russia runs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



The Pope and the KKK told you to say that.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 6, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Highly doubt those too dang lily brilliant white immaculate conceptions would make SCOTUS Federal Perjury of it being one nation under God with equal justice under law any more truthful whatsoever.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 6, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



I know, and then the mushrooms attacked your mailbox.
Jocularity!!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 7, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



 The statistical probability of all this "serve the Pope or die" immaculate drug conception propaganda having any effect to make this Christian nation one nation under God after the KKK churchstate national religion of worshiping Arab terrorists which threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount to be religiously as holy as Muhammad, Allah & thieving old testament arsonists as a supreme swastika up Uranus dictated by an Islamidiotocracy Christainanality pedophile mentality is rather jocular.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 7, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



All mimsy were th_e_ borogoves, because Pope pharmaceuticals KKK.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Could very well be that extent of paid for intellectual dissonance in D.C. a year after 9/11 where crooks on Capitol Hill, in deeming Arab terrorists higher than one nation under God & on a level of Muhammad &/or Allah; as a Christian Nation Rehnquist made thieving US Constitution arsonists science fiction in an Islamidotocracy of Christianananlity pedophile mentality national religion.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 8, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Pope KKK pharmaceuticals mailbox libertarian Jewish conspiracy.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 8, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Seems this Papal-Christian-KKK pharmaceutical business as a Jewish conspiracy is about as far fetched as 2000 + years old Islam flying carpets delivering todays political psychology libertarian propaganda.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 9, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


Aspiring inconsequential awareness begins flushly over zealous migrations of neo political thrashing openly debating politics of causation of reality in early mindset thought process opens many spacious aromas of debate.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 9, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Rancid aromas of debate in the Islamidiotocracy pyramid scheme where a supreme swastika up Uranus court neo political psychology of thieving US Constitution-old glory arsonists as being inconsequential due to a Fuhrer Brainwashing Inquistition where there's no evidence so all is one nation under God; just as Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 are also under God due to Federal Lynching churchstate of hate immaculate drug conceptions enforcement so aspirations in zealous goosestepping super ego legends in their own minds of higher than one nation under God causation in survival of the fittest fascists Christiananality pedophile mentality game.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 9, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Constition where also under God due to Federal Brainwasting under to 9/11 are also as of their own minds of the Islamidiotocracy pyramidiotocracy pyramid schementality game.  Rancid schementalitical Lynching Inquists Christs the fittestepping in super Brainwashing Inquists that threaten drug cons in zealous goosest fascists Christs Christitutionstial Lynching super Brainwashing in there the fittestepping survival psychology of higher Fuhrer God; just fascists Christitical of debate drug churchstate


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 9, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



This continuation creating a mass neurosis of fascism perpetrated by suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities as " man is God" in order to be higher than one nation under God with homicidal sociopsychopathic human farming  tendencies satisfying pleasure principles is cognitive dissonance if it can't be rationalized where a mass psychosis of fascism has to be just like trying to fight one's way out of a paper bag for 9/11 correctness.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 10, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 11, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


Turkey sandwiches are good..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 11, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



A moose once bit my sister.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 11, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Lol


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 14, 2018)

Might it have been a bit at a Moose Lodge like election fixing run-on sentences by a supreme swastika up Uranus court set precedent for new testament burning Bush's patriot act of 9/11 dictating "man is God" with Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11; now deemed a religious standard holiness pedestal equivalent to Muhammad & Allah & higher than one nation under God. To understand this statistical improbability cognitive dissonance of Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality ChristHitlers would usually be impossible......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

DERP!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 14, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> DERP!




Seems more as an oilgarchy born out of Ground Zero declaring itself an immaculate conception aristocracy patriot act .​


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 14, 2018)

Derpity Derp DERP!!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Derpity Derp DERP!!



That subconscious recognition where once is an accident, twice is coincidence while there are no coincidences & thrice is a conspiracy of the 21st century holy trinity Christian Nation's national religion Fourth Reich Islamo-Nazi economics of a supreme swastika up Uranus supreme court of election fixing thieving US Constitution arsonists, Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount prior to 9/11 to be paid 40 virgins & a reverent holiness of on level of Muhammad & Allah as Islam flying carpet kamikaze airplane hijackers & those new testament burning Bush's patriot act of "man is God" where, like a KKK churchstate of homicidal suicidal sociopsychopathic Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super egos reveal themselves as little more than comical Star Bellied Sneeches with stars upon thars human farming technique failures from their survival of the fittest fascists pyramid scheme.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



You are still speaking nonsense. Try using commas and periods, try making complete sentences and finishing a thought before starting another one.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> Again, none of it makes sense.  For example, in the...3 frames of video we get of the object hitting the pentagon, nothing in those 3 frames looks like a 757.  Whatever is in the image is much too small to be a 757
> 
> 
> As far as the small hole in the inner ring, again, it doesn't make sense that that could have been done by a plane.  A plane going through the outter ring, which is reinforced concrete, would have completely obliterated the structural integrity of the plane. Essentially, the plane should have folded up and flattened while traveling into the outter ring.  There wouldn't have been anything left hard enough, or moving at the velocity needed to punch a hole like that.
> ...



1. The hole in the inner ring was made by a large piece of the plane, not a miniature version of the plane, this piece still had the momentum to make the hole.

2. You are exactly incorrect, obviously there WAS a piece hard enough with velocity.

3. A cruise missile would have exploded on impact and definitely would NOT have had a piece large enough or hard enough to make the hole. 

4. No, the experts say it was done by the plane. YOUR "experts" are not actually experts.

This is not hard.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2018)

Again, as we have seen in all of the truther nonsense everywhere, they are predominately concerned with poking holes in the various "official story" while contributing no credible alternative explanation. They dismiss the mountains of evidence that supports the official version and focus on some details that they think they can dispute for some reason. If pressed, they will offer an alternative that has far less logic or evidence behind it than the official version.

This is a special kind of insanity.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 15, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 15, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > ABikerSailor said:
> ...



There's that "serve the Pope or die" totalitarian 9/11 patriot act & oh what an act it is. Cognitive dissonance seems to be the standard avoidance-acceptance of compulsive-obsessive 9/11 factual presentations.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



you should have read my post to you. No one can understand your ignorant babbling.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 15, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



What a feeble attempt at brainwashing like those Federal Lynching churchstate of hate immaculate drug conception KKK cops attempting to baptize eyes by urinations before 9/11 to ensure Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & themselves would still be enforcing "serve the Pope or die" in Washington, D.C. .


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Derpity Derp DERP!!
> ...



I agree, because Derp the derp derp do.
And then Pope pharmaceuticals derp derp. 
Because, obviously Church derp derp.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Do-wop referring to that Pope pharmaceuticals baptize thine eyes by urinations as thieving bereavement memorial to JFK arsonists contingent just like those Federal Lynching churchsate of hate KKK cops attempts at baptising eyes by urinations as thieving 9/11 arsonists patriots, obviously.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Yes, mushroom vibrations are looping the cosmos.
Because Pope KKK pharmaceuticals..........churchstate. Obviously.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



You can't make this shit up people. Here is your Truther right here.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Could be a catchy Do-Wop tune cosmos looping rooms while an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality patriot act turns to mush as more West Nazi Germany Virginia churchstate thieving old glory-old testament arsonists mushroomed a cloud from burning a US Constitution on a cross from a Navy hospital after Ike's passing 30 years earlier......


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Sounds like they urinated on your brain.


----------



## Likkmee (Mar 15, 2018)

Get the FBI/CIA Nazis to give back all the tapes they stole from pretty much any building near that Pentagram.


----------



## SAYIT (Mar 15, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Get the FBI/CIA Nazis to give back all the tapes they stole from pretty much any building near that Pentagram.





 * Because somewhere out there is proof you aren't a flaming conspiracy theory 'tard? Forget it Princess, that ship sailed years ago. The only question left is what drives you. Is it hate for the US? Hate for the Jew? Because after about 15 seconds you can't hide it anyway. 
So c'mon dude ... we're all friends here. Let it all hang out.*


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 15, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



 Do-wop sounds of these Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK cops were nefarious enough to accomplish 9/11 with an attempt to baptize eyes by urinations to insure, protect & serve in a patriot act as it was all that different from West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate cops also under color of law theft & burning of an old glory presented by Eisenhower inside of an old testament; where the brain injury would have been consistent with a thieving Papal contingent with a bereavement memorial consisting of a JFK presented old glory & old testament for some ashes to ashes, dust to dust religious ceremony where baptizing eyes by urinations was probably so they thought they couldn't be identified & remain some Islam God.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 15, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



LSD..........


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



 There's that all too dang lily brilliant white Christian Nation national religion "serve the Pope or die" of drug people without there knowledge like Putin's polonium churchstate assassins utilizing every form of tyranny over the mind of man.


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 16, 2018)

I could be wrong....but I'm starting to think salty is a bot....dunno...


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 16, 2018)

ThisIsMe said:


> I could be wrong....but I'm starting to think salty is a bot....dunno...



That BOT dunno might be about as close to Rehnquist's immaculate drug conception from before chronologically being conceived, like Christ existed before God so all those drug trafficking West Nazi Germany Virginia KKK churchstate cops could continue to be an Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality declaring to kill all the Jews in NYC & Israel in the mid '70's attempting drugging without one's knowledge to further utilize every form of tyranny over the mind of man to continue as thieving US Constitution arsonists as "man is God".


----------



## PredFan (Mar 16, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Periods, commas, and complete sentences for the love of God!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 16, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



It's some sort of gibberish generator.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Not nearly as much gibberish as Rehnquist's one nation under God with equal justice under law attempt at drugging one without his knowledge generator due to a KKK churchstate of superego Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities who seem to love themselves as "man is God" period.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Mar 16, 2018)

DERP!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 16, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> DERP!



Must be the SSDD polonium substitute standard drug without their knowledge patriot act......


----------



## PredFan (Mar 17, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



That’s about as backward as the leftist campaign to rein in the awkward situation dealing with the farm subsidies for migrant pink salmon fleeing communist oppression in the sub-Saharan rain forests proposed by the globalist gay rights agenda oppressing minority coal miners fighting the deep state patriarchy in third world countries with common sense gun control!


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 17, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Must be reading state sanctioned propaganda as Putin's churchstate polonium assassins being revered holyghosts as those Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS before 9/11 while in all probability being Islams flying carpet hijacking airforce so just as Putin nukes people from a supreme swastika up Uranus court Rosenberg precedent, a drug trafficking Federal Lynching KKK churchstate of hate couldn't nuke Temple Mount so those burning Bush's "man is God" sociopsychological nuke the US for 9/11 for the national religion.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 17, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



I reject your fire-brand rhetoric and refer you to the obvious Islamo-free market leanings of the globalist Marxist feminist right wing patriarchal industrial complex who’s techno-babble outshines that of the free-range Cis-gendered Nazi-Zionist evangelical war machine in their holy struggle against the Pro-Palestinian techno-goose stepping kool aid drinking homosexuals  who’s left wing colonialist Papal propaganda makes gun-free zones look like a Neo Eco-Friendly paradise in comparison.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 17, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



No doubt. Taking that "serve the Pope or die" megalomaniacal Islam-free market fabricated misnomer killing a son of God self defense stance, where a supreme swastika up Uranus court deemed killing by nuclear means is the law of the land & justifies drugging people without their knowledge as one in the same; just as Byrd's KKK churchstate of thieving US Constitution arsonists, the burning Bush's 9/11 "man is God" patriot act & Putin's churchstate polonium assassinations.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 17, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



I quit. I can’t compete with a natural.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2018)

Likkmee said:


> Get the FBI/CIA Nazis to give back all the tapes they stole from pretty much any building near that Pentagram.



Did you notice the governments paid shill agent sayit hated you exposing the truth of the coverup and corruption of our government that day on 9/11?LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 17, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...




predfan shill has me on ignore,he got frustrated  with me once when i took him to school that 9/11 was an inside job and he could not refute my facts that he evaded after i pm'd him back telling him i was waiting for his reply so that being the case hopefully you will pass this post on to his salty,lol,two peas in a pod these two trolls are,both ramble on senselessly and never contribute anything,two peas in a pod who should get married.difference is one is a paid shill=predfan,the other is just a non paid troll with nothing else to do in his life.LOL


----------



## ThisIsMe (Mar 18, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


Hanamana! Doo dooo doo doo doo.  Hanamana! Doo dooo doo doo...


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 18, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Still languishing in that not so master plan in this even lesser master race of some Islam-Christiananality pedophile mentality more perfect union national religion failure of those new testament burning Bush's 9/11 patriot act to insure a supreme swastika up Uranus court continuation of Arab terrorists to nuke Temple Mount in self defense for an immaculate conception Rosenberg's loss of intellectual property to which would create a foundation for killing anyone, even US citizens over the past 40 + years as one of those 'lah Arab fanatic suicidal Islam flying carpet hijacking jihad troglodytes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 18, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



i am going to take it you did not pass my message on to shill predfan? lol


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 18, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Like any shill all you can do is sling shit in defeat.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 19, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Like any shill all you can do is sling shit in defeat.





> This seems to be a holy trinity of 3 wise men running on a retread of a mid 1970's reject of West Nazi Germany Virginia thieving US Constitution - old glory arsonists attempt at making a supreme swastika up Uranus court & getting paid for it as these Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality super egos creation of some beyond the pleasure principle sling.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 20, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


Yes you agree the conspiracy fools are shills slinging shit in defeat


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 20, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


 
For all those homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities with a compulsive-obsession super ego to attempt to walk on water while making themselves one nation under God with a SCOTUS precedent of if they can't convict Nazi war criminals & hold them economically liable in a court of law then they can't hold Arab terrorist Islam flying carpet airforce trainee hijackers funded by Saudis nor the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate drug trafficking KKK cops nor the cognitive dissonant either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 20, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



wow you sure are original,cant even come up with your own material.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 20, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


Your word salad not withstanding the evidence overwhelmingly proves conspiracy nuts like LARAM to be complete fools.

He has been crushed owned and proven wrong along with his other buddies time and and time again.

He merely slings shit in defeat as you acknowledged before throwing some weird tantrum


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 20, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


It is original and true.

You have been schooled and proven wrong thousands of times and you do nothing except sling shit in defeat.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 20, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



Well the US Constitution is from the 1700's, but because Nazis burned Germany's equivalent in the late 1930's there was an American KKK churchstate that did the same; which as homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal Islam Christiananality pedophile mentalities went far beyond Freud's 1920' Beyond the Pleasure Principle materialistically just as Arab terrorists that threatened POTUS & to nuke Temple Mount to ensure the burning Bush's insuring SCOTUS as the only megalomaniacal one nation under God for their second coming of "serve the Pope or die"......


----------



## PredFan (Mar 21, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 21, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Is this johnny out of his depp on the high seas where if it be an airplane, or even some immaculate conceived cruise missile none of the new testament burning Bush's nor the Federal Lynching churchstate of hate KKK cops would be economically responsible for damages just as WW II Nazis were never held accountable by SCOTUS for financial losses.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 21, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



Folks, I have come to the conclusion that this guy isn’t what he seems. This guy is actually a genius troll.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 21, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



If that were true how is it that West Nazi Germany Virginia was about as financially responsible for all their thieving US Constitution - old glory arsonists as Third Reich Nazis were for WW II concentration camp deaths or a supreme swastika up Uranus court malfeasance jurisprudence when it comes to 9/11 Islam flying carpet airforce hijackers obtaining immortality with 40 virgins alongside Muhammad & Allah in forming a national religion troll.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 21, 2018)

PredFan said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Except that he seems to be nothing at all but a blabbering fool who is posting while drunk.

He cannot even strong a coherent sentence together,


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 22, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



As those KKK churchstate cops whose immaculate drug conceptions protect & serve Arab terrorists & before them, thieving US Constitution - old glory arsonists so they all; just as Nazi War Criminals won't have to pay or be liable for any damages nor deaths based on supreme swastika up Uranus court WW II precedent rulings.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 22, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...



I think that’s on purpose.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 22, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


You could be right but I do not really see the point.


----------



## PredFan (Mar 22, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Some people troll for the sake of trolling.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 22, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



I understand it may be entertaining to some but it seems about as fun to me as watching water drip from a faucet


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 22, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Trolling works well when rod & reel fishing......but trolling for a cruise missile for the sake of trolling ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Mar 23, 2018)

PredFan said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



oh my the Irony. comedy gold from troll pred as always.


yeah predtroll here describe agent nazi shill,shill predfan himself,and NON paid troll salty.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 23, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Paying in defamation while a supreme swastika up Uranus court could care about as much rendering any decision against an Islam-Muslim mass murder jihad for their second coming of Christ thru 9/11 as Nazi Germany paying for any of it's millions of concentration camp deaths; now somehow a languishing fan.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 24, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



It seems about as much fun as Rehnquist's immaculate drug conception defamation where all National Archives purchased US Constitutions made thieving KKK churchstate arsonsists as holy as those 9/11 airplane hijackers.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 25, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


Still slinging shit in defeat as you always do.


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 26, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Seems to defeat purpose of the same pseudo science doctor Defamation Reichquest emulating Rehnquist's immaculate drug conceptions, where whether it be US Constitutions or 9/11 airplane versus a fabricated misnomer cruise missile destruction to praise Allah & those higher than SCOTUS along with 40 virgins, Muhammad & churchstate KKK cops.....


----------



## Richard-H (Mar 29, 2018)

Just suppose it was a conspiracy...

Why would anyone waste an expensive cruise missile that has lotsa paper work and a huge inventory trail?

Wouldn't it be a whole lot cheaper and more believable to use a 757?

Perhaps they could train a bunch of known terrorists to fly it. All they'd need do is to poison the whole bunch of terrorists with some bio weapon and then let nature take it's course....

But that's a whole 'nother consipracy theory...


----------



## saltydancin (Mar 30, 2018)

Richard-H said:


> Just suppose it was a conspiracy...
> Why would anyone waste an expensive cruise missile that has lotsa paper work and a huge inventory trail?
> Wouldn't it be a whole lot cheaper and more believable to use a 757?
> Perhaps they could train a bunch of known terrorists to fly it. All they'd need do is to poison the whole bunch of terrorists with some bio weapon and then let nature take it's course....
> But that's a whole 'nother consipracy theory...



Since the current Islamic opioid epidemic hasn't worked as well as nature's course following the "serve the Pope or die" Catholic Church drug invasion going back to the 1950's in replacing Nazi Germany zyklon B human farming techniques in survival of the fittest fascists, maybe they'll all get more Putin assassination bio weapon nerve agent death training since KKK churchstate immaculate drug conceptions only go so far in patriot act lynching enforcement .


----------



## KissMy (May 7, 2018)

Bush let the 911 attack happen & refused to get Bin Laden!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 7, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Bush let the 911 attack happen & refused to get Bin Laden!


Evidence needed


----------



## irosie91 (May 7, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Bush let the 911 attack happen & refused to get Bin Laden!



Bin Laden wasn't there------I was and did not see him


----------



## saltydancin (May 7, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush let the 911 attack happen & refused to get Bin Laden!
> ...



As if that would do any good in this Christian Nation since it's dictated to be just business & has enough churchstate master race lynching enforcement to disprove no matter what......


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 7, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


This is a secular nation.

Evidence matters but you have none.

All you have is incoherent babble


----------



## saltydancin (May 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Since these 2000+ years of those cross conditioned way beyond therapy in obsessive compulsive super ego Islam Christiananality pedophile mentality, the only incoherence is from the cognitively dissonance avoidance acceptance immaculate conception of a fabricated misnomer which renders homicidal sociopsychopathic suicidal behavior of either "serve the Pope or die" or "death to the infidels"; which apparently pseudo science doesn't recognize as matter.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 8, 2018)

saltydancin said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > saltydancin said:
> ...


You seem to have confused learning how to use a thesaurus with being intelligent.

Word soup is not an intelligent response


----------



## saltydancin (May 8, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Another typical redundant "man is God" but really isn't response to stimuli beyond any Christian comprehension......


----------



## saltydancin (May 9, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> saltydancin said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



It's as if an Italian Cabal Sicilian mob Soupnazi with Fourth Reich rhetorical tautology dictating 'no one nation under God with equal justice under law for you' in a Seinfeld rewrite on the internet of every form of tyranny over the mind of man pyramid scheme to get 9/11 correct.........


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2018)

irosie91 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush let the 911 attack happen & refused to get Bin Laden!
> ...


So you were in Tora Bora when Bush's High School Friend General Tommy Franks issued "Stand Down Orders" so Bin Laden could ESCAPE???


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 10, 2018)

KissMy said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


He was not high school friends with Bush. He may or may not have known Laura Bush who attended the same high school and graduate later.

He did not issue such orders to let Bin Laden escape.


----------



## KissMy (May 10, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


You LIE!!!

General Tommy Franks refused to go after Bin Laden in order to foster Iraq war. From 1999 until Bush invaded Iraq, more US Journalist were killed in the Mid East than US Soldiers. In the end, there were more journalists—about 100, according to Nic Robertson of CNN and Susan Glasser of _The Washington Post_, who both covered the battle—in and around Tora Bora than there were Western soldiers.

When Crumpton called General Tommy Franks to ask for more troops, Franks pushed back. The general, who had overall control of the Tora Bora operation, pointed out that the light-footprint approach—U.S. reliance on local proxies—had already succeeded in overthrowing the Taliban, and he argued that it would take time to get more U.S. troops to Tora Bora.

Meanwhile, the additional forces that Crumpton and Berntsen were requesting were certainly available. There were around 2,000 U.S. troops in or near the Afghan theater at the time. At the U.S. airbase known as K2 in Uzbekistan were stationed some 1,000 soldiers of the 10th Mountain Division, whose specialty is fighting in harsh terrain. Hundreds of those soldiers had already deployed to Bagram Air Force Base, 40 miles north of Kabul. In addition, 1,200 Marines were stationed at Forward Operating Base Rhino, near Kandahar, from the last week of November onward. Brigadier General James Mattis, the commander of the Marines in the Afghan theater, reportedly asked to send his men into Tora Bora, but his request was turned down.

Franks reiterated his preference for a light footprint and his concern about the time it would take to put additional troops on the ground. He also said that he could not be sure that bin Laden was at Tora Bora because of “conflicting intelligence” that alternately placed him in Kashmir, around Kandahar, and near the Afghan-Iranian border.

Lt. General Michael DeLong, Franks’s top deputy, said the Pentagon did not want to put many American soldiers on the ground because of a concern that they would be treated like antibodies by the locals. “The mountains of Tora Bora are situated deep in territory controlled by tribes hostile to the United States and any outsiders,” he wrote. “The reality is if we put our troops in there we would inevitably end up fighting Afghan villagers—creating bad will at a sensitive time—which was the last thing we wanted to do.”


----------



## MindWars (May 10, 2018)

Dumbasses can't ever get it through their heads that BUILDING 3 never had a PLANE HIT IT.... yet it fell to the ground.........  FACT.




21 MAY 2017 — Mick Harrison speaks about legal options to a group of supporters in Boulder, CO.


----------



## MindWars (May 10, 2018)




----------



## MindWars (May 10, 2018)

Incredible up close private operator videos which captured the first critical moments.


----------



## LaDexter (May 10, 2018)

KissMy said:


> General Tommy Franks refused to go after Bin Laden in order to foster Iraq war.





Tommy Franks = Zionist Traitor


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 10, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dumbasses can't ever get it through their heads that BUILDING 3 never had a PLANE HIT IT.... yet it fell to the ground.........  FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*can't ever get it through their heads that BUILDING 3 never had a PLANE HIT IT
*
So what hit it?


----------



## irosie91 (May 10, 2018)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbasses can't ever get it through their heads that BUILDING 3 never had a PLANE HIT IT.... yet it fell to the ground.........  FACT.
> ...



there was extensive damage to a nearby church too------no PLANE hit the church either----
just lots of DEBRIS--------the cemetery in the church garden survived


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 10, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > KissMy said:
> ...


I do not lie he had reasons for not sending the troops into Tora Bora it was because as you stated he was not sure Bin laden was there.

Yes it was a massive military blunder but it was not done deliberately as you claim.

You are a liar period and you were not there.


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> he had reasons for not sending the troops into Tora Bora




yeah, like he didn't want to kill Col Ossman because he was on the same team, the team of

ZIONIST TREASON AGAINST AMERICA


as were the Jews on the Army Ranger unit who deliberately murdered Pat Tillman and then proved they were Jewish by lying about it...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2018)

KissMy said:


> Bush let the 911 attack happen & refused to get Bin Laden!



why am i not surprised this troll here is the one that brought this old dead thread back?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dumbasses can't ever get it through their heads that BUILDING 3 never had a PLANE HIT IT.... yet it fell to the ground.........  FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats why stupid fucks like kissmy can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are when they say the fires caused the collapse since bld 7 is the crux of the coverup they cant get around.


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

LA RAM FAN cheered when Jewish Army Rangers shot Pat Tillman and lied about it.

Why did Judaism want Tillman dead?

Tillman was sent early to Afghan, and then complained that they were "just sitting there" and "had no target...."

Gee.... maybe OBL and "Al Qaeda" are bullshit covers for ISRAEL......


----------



## MindWars (May 13, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Dumbasses can't ever get it through their heads that BUILDING 3 never had a PLANE HIT IT.... yet it fell to the ground.........  FACT.
> ...



They never found the plane  ,   either.


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

Not one commercial airline crashed on 911.

The 767 that we all saw hit the south tower was not a commercial/passenger version of the 767, it was a CARGO VERSION identical to ones the CIA purchased from Boeing....


----------



## MindWars (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Not one commercial airline crashed on 911.
> 
> The 767 that we all saw hit the south tower was not a commercial/passenger version of the 767, it was a CARGO VERSION identical to ones the CIA purchased from Boeing....



People never noticed how after 911 took place,  we began to lose our rights, freedom, and liberty. 
Most of these sheep idiots can't understand how psychological  warfare works and or how it's even used.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> LA RAM FAN cheered when Jewish Army Rangers shot Pat Tillman and lied about it.
> 
> Why did Judaism want Tillman dead?
> 
> ...


uh you got the user name right wrong ,more like sayit,Irosie and soupnazi cheered when that happened.


----------



## irosie91 (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Not one commercial airline crashed on 911.
> 
> The 767 that we all saw hit the south tower was not a commercial/passenger version of the 767, it was a CARGO VERSION identical to ones the CIA purchased from Boeing....



what happened to the mosque version-------"IT WAS AN ANIMATED CARTOON"???


----------



## LaDexter (May 13, 2018)

All 17 videos of the 767 that hit the South Tower show a CARGO HATCH on the center bottom of the fuselage.

The passenger version has no such cargo hatch.  The cargo version does...


----------



## MindWars (May 13, 2018)

Always interesting 

*Explosive Ejection of Materials*
As the concrete was being pulverized and the structures were being dismembered, a large percentage of the buildings’ materials was ejected laterally far beyond the perimeters of the buildings. According to the _FEMA Building Performance Study_, the debris fields extended as far as 400 to 500 feet from each tower’s base.







The materials of WTC 1, including multi-ton beams, were explosively ejected several hundred feet in all directions.

In the popular five-minute video titled _North Tower Exploding_, produced by physics teacher David Chandler, he describes the observed explosive ejection of materials from WTC 1:

_“nder the canopy of falling debris, do you see the rapid sequence of explosive ejections of material? Some of the jets have been clocked at over 100 mph.... They’re continuous and widespread. They move progressively down the faces of the building, keeping pace with the falling debris.... The building is being progressively destroyed from the top down by waves of explosions creating a huge debris field.”_

Chandler then describes the hurling of multi-ton steel members:

_“Notice that embedded in the dust clouds are huge girders and entire sections of steel framing that are being hurled out of the building.... Some landed as much as two football fields away from the base of the tower.”_

Explosive Features


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Dumbasses can't ever get it through their heads that BUILDING 3 never had a PLANE HIT IT.... yet it fell to the ground.........  FACT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same old tired lack of intelligence?  Don't you ever get tired of making yourself appear stupid?

It takes a special kind of stupid not to realize that a building just might collapse because it is on fire and was severely damaged by debris from another building.  I guess you qualify on all counts!


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2018)

MindWars said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > MindWars said:
> ...



What plane are you yapping about?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (May 13, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Always interesting
> 
> *Explosive Ejection of Materials*
> As the concrete was being pulverized and the structures were being dismembered, a large percentage of the buildings’ materials was ejected laterally far beyond the perimeters of the buildings. According to the _FEMA Building Performance Study_, the debris fields extended as far as 400 to 500 feet from each tower’s base.
> ...



Take a drinking  straw.  Stand it upright and press down on the top.  Does it bend?  If you were to replace the straw with a bamboo skewer and do the same thing, the bamboo will bend slightly and then splinter, just like what happened to the WTC towers.

You are simply a dumbass who does not understand simple physics.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 13, 2018)

another one of the government shills^ sent here to troll now that this thread is back.They always advertise it i they are shills the fact they ALWAYS defend the governments version of events no matter how absurd their version of events is and they ALWAYS ignore witness testimonys since they always prove the government they worship lies.


----------



## saltydancin (May 13, 2018)

MindWars said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Not one commercial airline crashed on 911.
> ...



It used to be fascinating how Islam cross conditioned Christiananality mentalities as being slaves to pedophilia of an immaculate conception of a fabricated misnomer; but in survival of the fittest fascists the only rational is pyramid scheme human farming techniques for some sociopsychological "man is God" super ego avoidance-acceptance in a compulsive -obsessive national religion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 13, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > he had reasons for not sending the troops into Tora Bora
> ...



They did not deliberately murder Tillman and lying does not make one Jewish.

massive failure for you..


----------



## saltydancin (May 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Guess that Muslim which holds the key to the church in Israel determines if Christians need prey to crusade more before getting the doors unlocked to pray for some more perfect union not all Arabs believe in except when it comes to oil profits.


----------



## LaDexter (May 15, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> LaDexter said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





WHO MURDERED TILLMAN??


Every Army Ranger with him \was JEWISH.

ALL LIED about what happened.....

WHY DID THEY LIE???


A: you cheered when they lied because you cheer every time a JEW kills an AMERICAN


----------



## LaDexter (May 15, 2018)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are simply a dumbass who does not understand simple physics





This from yet another Zionist Traitor knee deep in DEFENSE STOCKS on 911.... who wants you to believe this was "not" a controlled demolition...






Everyone who even attempts to claim this was not a controlled demolition is a 100% pure Zionist Traitor who knows ISRAEL did 911....


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



They were not all jewish sorry and it was not murder.


----------



## saltydancin (May 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You are simply a dumbass who does not understand simple physics
> ...



Well haven't viewed it nor have any need to since it's so obvious that the Muslim who has the key to unlock the church for Christians to worship their Islam pedophilia slavery is controlled suicidal demolition as was 9/11.


----------



## saltydancin (May 15, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > LaDexter said:
> ...



Wikipedia has " Specialist Bryan O'Neal, the last soldier known to see Pat Tillman alive" so this Islam Muslim holding the key to open Christians to worship seems like the KKK churchstate of pedophile cops lynching enforcement with a fabricated misnomer immaculate conception as America.


----------



## LaDexter (May 16, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They were not all jewish sorry and it was not murder




All the ones I saw Ms. Tillman quote had Jewish last names.

All had a DIFFERENT VERSION of events.

Originally, ALL LIED and said Tillman was shot by AQ.

WHY did they LIE?


It definitely was murder, and it was murder to SILENCE PAT from telling Americans TOO MUCH TRUTH about Col Ossman's little orphanage that didn't do 911...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > They were not all jewish sorry and it was not murder
> ...


They were not jewish and did not have jewish last names and you lied about that PERIOD.

It is normal to have different versions of the same event.

They did not lie YOU DID


----------



## saltydancin (May 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > They were not all jewish sorry and it was not murder
> ...



What Ms Tillman ? Would that be Mrs Marie Tillman, or the mother Mrs Tillman since there isn't a Ms Tillman ?


----------



## Frankeneinstein (May 16, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???


dude the clip is a spoiler, the bottom right gives away the answer...dex, what is the mini banner on the left for?


----------



## KissMy (Dec 27, 2018)

Soupnazi630 said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


More Lies from You!!! Lt. Gen. John Vines troops believed they were within half an hour of catching up to bin Laden, the general asked for drones to cover three possible escape routes. But only one drone was available - because the others had been moved to Iraq!!!


----------



## Skylar (Dec 27, 2018)

LaDexter said:


> Is this a 757 or a cruise missile hitting the Pentagon on 911???



The evidence overwhelmingly points to a 757.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 27, 2018)

easyt65 said:


> 'Conspiracy Theory' fodder, not 'Politics'.



Says the same hapless soul who has gobbled el


LaDexter said:


> Admiral Rockwell Tory said:
> 
> 
> > You are simply a dumbass who does not understand simple physics
> ...



Controlled demolition.....by whom? 

And controlled demolition of a burning building? You get that explosives and their apparatus are flammable, yes?


----------

